# BIGLBS 3 PIG IRON TIME



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well if I said too much now you would think me mad!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/member-journals-pictures/135508d1378823888-fat-flabby-49-fit-fabulous-50-pics-post-workout.jpg

Today was this pic with BB4 after our back session,i am the good lookin one with a face!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sounds interesting already lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Having a nice rebound at the moment,after 10 months of diet,333lbs on the nose.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello mate. How you doing?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

In for this bud :thumb:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm here, mateyx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Hello mate. How you doing?


Hi buddy,i am doing very well now that my Family life is back in 1st place,all is good here,how is your wife doing mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> In for this bud :thumb:


Welcome in young Sir,you ok?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I'm here, mateyx


Welcome Lisa xx


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi buddy,i am doing very well now that my Family life is back in 1st place,all is good here,how is your wife doing mate?


Cheers mate, she's fine. Op is next week.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Welcome in young Sir,you ok?


Am good fella, good to hear all is ok on the home front


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hamster said:


> Count me in me Big x


Welcome in :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Am good fella, good to hear all is ok on the home front


How is everything going for you?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> How is everything going for you?


Start my new job a week on Monday, so just winding down my current job. Back on track with my bulk if my midweek weigh in is indicative of anything and just planning my bulk blast for November. Blast and cycle till March for me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Start my new job a week on Monday, so just winding down my current job. Back on track with my bulk if my midweek weigh in is indicative of anything and just planning my bulk blast for November. Blast and cycle till March for me


I saw mention of oxy's in your journal!!!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I saw mention of oxy's in your journal!!!


Yeah, though thinking about I am going to bring them in a bit later after starting the deca so I can see what the deca does


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome back mate!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Welcome back mate!!


Thanks buddy,i hope you are well!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,i hope you are well!


All is going very well, priming in prep for SHIC II.

What are your plans?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> All is going very well, priming in prep for SHIC II.
> 
> What are your plans?


Certainly not to get fat again pmsl!

Having a nice rebound at the mo,333lbs with a waist and no droopy fat hanging over belt,still hardening up nicely,wanting to recomp from now on,scales not important,but closely monitored to keep a grip on things if that makes sense.

My body is responding very well now to everything I am asking of it,so let me see what I can do......


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Wheeeeey the big guy is back!

All sounds like its going well mate 

Can't wait to see where this goes :beer:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Certainly not to get fat again pmsl!
> 
> Having a nice rebound at the mo,333lbs with a waist and no droopy fat hanging over belt,still hardening up nicely,wanting to recomp from now on,scales not important,but closely monitored to keep a grip on things if that makes sense.
> 
> My body is responding very well now to everything I am asking of it,so let me see what I can do......


Sounds a good plan, I tend to use the mirror but always keep an eye on scales (maybe shouldn't do this).

Good to hear things are going well!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm in


Glad you told me ,I did not notice earlier when we trained :tongue:

Prov are def good for you though:lol:

Welcome mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Wheeeeey the big guy is back!
> 
> All sounds like its going well mate
> 
> Can't wait to see where this goes :beer:


Thanks mate,i am well up for this one!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

want a starting picture for your new thread?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Sounds a good plan, I tend to use the mirror but always keep an eye on scales (maybe shouldn't do this).
> 
> Good to hear things are going well!!


Exactly,me too now! :thumb:

I have started to like what I see ,for the first time in years!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> want a starting picture for your new thread?


The one of us together was a good one,go on then mate:thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Youve almost had as many journals as i have:lol:

Good luck mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo BigFella....

Firstly how utterly lovely to see you back....but....

will you be in trouble? gotta ask...cos if I have to manhandle you off to save you I will............only asking...don't be getting all cross with me okay?...x

now then....warrabout your lovely pic earlier tonight....hey? really nice...not sure what happened to BB there...his face was white as a ghost.....poor man... 

It's GREAT to see you back...and the gentle wrecking of your journal, by myself will commence shortly... :devil2:

Welcome back..ya great beeeg galumpa.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The one of us together was a good one,go on then mate:thumb:


yes yes yes..... :bounce:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

In!!!! :bounce:

Welcome back Mr!!!!!  x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey big tommy gunn. Im in for the warriors ride bro x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A couple of recent workouts

At Titans gym YESTERDAY

chest flat free weight bench

30 x 60k

10 x 100k

5 x 120k

5 x 160k

Then!!!!!Biglbs mega drop set!

5 plates /side x1 ,1x 4plates,4 x 3 plates,6 x 2 plates into 10 x 1 plate,all with no rest between,just long enough for two spotters to unload the bar!

Peck deck

Half stack x 3 @ 15 reps

Stack x 10 x 3 sets

Today at BB4's home(lifted out of his journal,cheers mate)

BB4 DID I DID

BENT OVER ROWS

70Kg 10



70Kg 10
​
100Kg 10



100Kg 10
​
100Kg 10



140Kg 5
​
140Kg 5



100Kg 10 Dropset 70Kg 20
​
*One arm rows*



*One arm rows*
​
35Kg 15



35Kg 25
​
35Kg 15



35Kg 20
​
*EZ Curls*



*EZ Curls*
​
30Kg 10



30Kg 10
​
30Kg 10



30Kg 10
​
*Concentration curls*



*Concentration curls*
​
5Kg 10



5Kg 10
​
5Kg 15



5Kg 15
​


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Hey big tommy gunn. Im in for the warriors ride bro x


HI mate ,welcome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> In!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Welcome back Mr!!!!!  x


Hi there my Quarky babe xx welcome


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

As you've seen, I've said my welcome back bit on 45+, but I'm with you all the way here bud.

Great training, above. God I've missed that passion and soul in your voice! Good man. Take care and subbed:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Youve almost had as many journals as i have:lol:
> 
> Good luck mate


Thanks buddy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

In like Flynn


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> As you've seen, I've said my welcome back bit on 45+, but I'm with you all the way here bud.
> 
> Great training, above. God I've missed that passion and soul in your voice! Good man. Take care and subbed:thumb:


Lol thanks mate,it is burning well within mate,life is balanced now though...welcome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo BigFella....
> 
> Firstly how utterly lovely to see you back....but....
> 
> ...


How could I not come back here,sooooooooo much love,all you guys drove me on,gave me confidence and helped me through ills!

I need a hug from you one day,get up BB4's for the next session!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> In like Flynn


Welcome Mc Speedy one!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah Buddy 

Ya back :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Yeah Buddy
> 
> Ya back :thumbup1: :thumb:


I was on my way to yours and saw you post,welcome mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Suppose this would be nuthin without me so I'm in

Glad all is rosy in your world Tom and long may that continue


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome back big man, glad family life is in order again mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In to lower the tone 

Good to see you back and happy Tom


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> In to lower the tone
> 
> Good to see you back and happy Tom


Thanks Ben,life is superb!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> Welcome back big man, glad family life is in order again mate :thumbup1:


Thanks my friend,welcome too


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, I was eating :drool:

today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Suppose this would be nuthin without me so I'm in
> 
> Glad all is rosy in your world Tom and long may that continue


Ahhhhh,my world is complete,good to see you mate!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry for the delay, I was eating :drool:
> 
> today
> 
> View attachment 135535


Fuk me, you two have a proper @rsenal between you with those guns!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ahhhhh,my world is complete,good to see you mate!


Cant ask for more than that. Good to see you to bro x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry for the delay, I was eating :drool:
> 
> today
> 
> View attachment 135535


Needs must buddy!Thanks


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

You rang?

Good to have you back big man. Keep it all balanced and things will be sound.

Looking forward to checking in. Subbed. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Fuk me, you two have a proper @rsenal between you with those guns!


Mine taped up just after pictures at 21 inch,not bad after diet I suppose!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> You rang?
> 
> Good to have you back big man. Keep it all balanced and things will be sound.
> 
> Looking forward to checking in. Subbed. :thumb:


Welcome mate


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Didn't actually realise you had left,but I'm glad you're back bro


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I should add. You pair are ferking monsters!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mine taped up just after pictures at 21 inch,not bad after diet I suppose!


Just been upgraded to canons methinks!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad everything is going well mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Didn't actually realise you had left,but I'm glad you're back bro


 :tongue: Thanks mate,welcome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Glad everything is going well mate!


Cheers mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Another epic thread big guy


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

welcome back, subbed


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Yay

great to see you back big guy..

looking fabulous...

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

In and subbed big fella.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Well the last two jurno,s turned out exactly like you said they would, a few twists and turns on your quest

but at the end of the day you hit every marker on the way, and always kept the target in your sights and

now you have the trophy on the wall to prove it..... :thumb:

Well done big man, I was going to wish you luck on the next step but something tells me you aint

going to need it....but good luck anyway buddy. 

Dont know why but a certain video clip always spring to mind when I think of you, maybe

its the massive progress on weight loss, and wondering how many new cloths you have

gone through on the journey over the last year or so....

I'll leave you with this....... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

raptordog said:


> Well the last two jurno,s turned out exactly like you said they would, a few twists and turns on your quest
> 
> but at the end of the day you hit every marker on the way, and always kept the target in your sights and
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy and I think I see your point,it was the glasses wasn't it! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dave said:


> In and subbed big fella.


Welcome Dave,a pleasure....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Yay
> 
> great to see you back big guy..
> 
> ...


Never as good as you xxx Welcome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rykard said:


> welcome back, subbed


Welcome mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Another epic thread big guy


You look awesome in avi,welcome in here....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Now then whats going on here then mr lbs?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Now then whats going on here then mr lbs?


  Just Pig Iron buddy,just Pig iron


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> In :beer:


MORNING MATEx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breakfast these days goes something like this

175 g raw oats

120g whey

1 pint semi skimmed milk

1 pint green tea with another an hour later


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

saw this and thought of you

*What is coenzyme Q10? *

Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10) is a substance similar to a vitamin. It is found in every cell of the body. Your body makes CoQ10, and your cells use it to produce energy your body needs for cell growth and maintenance. It also functions as an antioxidant, which protects the body from damage caused by harmful molecules. CoQ10 is naturally present in small amounts in a wide variety of foods, but levels are particularly high in organ meats such as heart, liver, and kidney, as well as beef, soy oil, sardines, mackerel, and peanuts.

Coenzymes help enzymes work to digest food and perform other body processes, and they help protect the heart and skeletal muscles.

CoQ10 is available in the United States as a dietary supplement. It is also known as Q10, vitamin Q10, ubiquinone, or ubidecarenone.

What is CoQ10 used for?

Many claims are made about CoQ10. It is said to help heart failure, as well as cancer, muscular dystrophy, and periodontal disease. It is also said to boost energy and speed recovery from exercise. Some people take it to help reduce the effects certain medicines can have on the heart, muscles, and other organs.

Heart failure

If you have heart failure, talk to your doctor before you take any supplement. There's no strong evidence that vitamins or other supplements can help treat heart failure. They are used along with medical heart failure treatments, not instead of treatment.

But you may still hear about CoQ10 supplements and heart failure. CoQ10 has not been shown definitely to relieve heart failure symptoms. Only some of the studies of coenzyme Q10 showed that it helps heart failure symptoms.1

*Cancer *

In 1961, scientists saw that people with cancer had little CoQ10 in their blood. They found low CoQ10 blood levels in people with myeloma, lymphoma, and cancers of the breast, lung, prostate, pancreas, colon, kidney, and head and neck. Some research has suggested that CoQ10 helps the immune system and may be useful as a secondary treatment for cancer.

CoQ10 may keep the antitumor drug doxorubicin from hurting the heart.

Three studies examined the use of CoQ10 along with conventional treatment for cancer. The three studies contained a total of 41 women with breast cancer. In each study, the women improved.

But the National Cancer Institute (NCI) rates the strength of the evidence for CoQ10 and cancer as weak.2

Other claims

Research does not support a helpful effect of CoQ10 in periodontal (gum) disease, muscular dystrophy, or exercise recovery.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks mate,i use Q10 oil on my skin daily now funny enough,hence my radiant glowing skin in our pic together(you never noticed either:blinkso I totally believe in it,it helps to tighten my skin too,along with my peps,great stuff IMO and nice of you to think of me my friend....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fook me I just double clicked pic on my arm......eeeek,then looked at your bicep the same ,fookin awesome my friend!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

6 egg omelette and piece of black pudding ...done,more green tea too...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mmm black pudding... 

Morning...here and lurking...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been on 1 ml MTPM 4 days per week-training days/prop 100mg with 25mg prov on non training days,for one week now,it is working great already,pumps are mental,before this I had a 20 day break.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Mmm black pudding...
> 
> Morning...here and lurking...


Welcome my lovely xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Mr Big - Glad to see you back and on great form. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Mr Big - Glad to see you back and on great form. x


Welcome Jo,nice to see you in here my dear xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

8 oz of beef rib(fat trimmed)

with half a tub of full fat coleslaw mmmm,oh and green tea 1 pint,

in 2 hrs half a roast chicken and veg

3 hours after that 100 whey with mct oil

an hour later peps and bed

Not training today as worn out and hard day tomorrow!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome back.. Both looking good on pic :thumbup1:


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

well done on the fat loss mate, you look so much better. will keep upto date


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Glais said:


> well done on the fat loss mate, you look so much better. will keep upto date


Thanks buddy,there will be some good stuff going on in here so welcome and enjoy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Welcome back.. Both looking good on pic :thumbup1:


Thanks Dave,welcome mate


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

So whats ya plans today Biggles.... Any training?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry I'm late big man. In.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:Just shoulders today free weights

Press seated in front of neck

40k x 20 reps

60k x 15

80k x 10

100k x 5

then drop setas below

120k x 2/100k x 2/80k x 4/60k x 3/40k x 10 complete and utter b4sterd fail.....pumped to hell.....

Light lateral raises

10k dumbells 3 sets each very strict to fail around 15 reps as pre -exhausted

Shrugs

2 x 50k dumbells to 15 reps

Single arm face pulls heavy

1 x 15 reps

Low level pulley standing rear delts/rhomboids squeezing shoulder blades together,strict with half stack

3 x 15/12/11 all to fail,could not lift arms after,shoulders turned black:thumb:

 Another 50k set shrugs to 20 reps

Done,looked massive,felt awesome,this is it man!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Sorry I'm late big man. In.


Nice to see you buddy,welcome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> So whats ya plans today Biggles.... Any training?


See above buddy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Cracking session that pal :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hardcore megablasting riproaring crazytraps sesh bud. Awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dave said:


> Cracking session that pal :thumb:





Laurieloz said:


> Hardcore megablasting riproaring crazytraps sesh bud. Awesome!! :thumb:


Thanks guys,it just keeps getting better,every time I go,consistant work pays dividends without doubt,i love it.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

sik looking shoulder workout! :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:Just shoulders today free weights
> 
> Press seated in front of neck
> 
> ...


Dam it mate, that makes the shoulder workout I just did look like a warm up


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Done,looked massive,felt awesome,this is it man!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
*

Ullo softie chops...I like reading that ^^^^^^^^^^^.

I feel happy for you and reading good stuff makes me feel good too....whoot whoot....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Glais said:


> sik looking shoulder workout! :tongue:





BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam it mate, that makes the shoulder workout I just did look like a warm up





Flubs said:


> *Done,looked massive,felt awesome,this is it man!!!!!!!*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Thank so much guys,i love every second when I train,it is awesome,results always follow intense and hard/heavy sessions,sleep well...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Yesterday was low carbs med protein,with a nice bottle of red in the evening and El dorado with Clint,i love that film,today will be similar,Peps being run at the mo to along side 1ml Mtpm training days sometimes with prop,sometimes not,on non training days I use 2 x testo gel or 100 ml prop either with prov on those days,MtPM is one stop shop on other days...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:Just shoulders today free weights
> 
> Press seated in front of neck
> 
> ...


Very nice session.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:Just shoulders today free weights
> 
> Press seated in front of neck
> 
> ...


i feel the pain just reading it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Very nice session.





Rykard said:


> i feel the pain just reading it


Thanks guys ,I live for this sh1t!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo BigFelaa...your shoulders turned black? wut? really? or do you mean they just pumped with blood and looked black or something....anyhoooooo....

Have a lovely weekend softie...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo BigFelaa...your shoulders turned black? wut? really? or do you mean they just pumped with blood and looked black or something....anyhoooooo....
> 
> Have a lovely weekend softie...x


Exactly ,pumped full of blood

So ,we were on our way to Devon to buy a camper and the bloke texts us to say it has gone,he was supposed to give us first on it!Grrr

Funny thing was this record came on....






Well,me being me changed the words as it was playing to, There's a w8nker I know,

Who is selling a van,

not waiting a while in Devon,

He's a greedy old git,who don't give a sh1t,

Now he's selling his camper in Devon.

If I travel down there I will pull his hair,for wasting my time,near eleven,

So I am going to turn back and cut him some slack,

As I don't want to drive to Devon.

If I do this and give my girls a kiss,

I know I assure myself of a place in heaven.

but if I travel the road ,to meet up with him,

I will cost myself a place up in heaven........


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Exactly ,pumped full of blood
> 
> So ,we were on our way to Devon to buy a camper and the bloke texts us to say it has gone,he was supposed to give us first on it!Grrr
> 
> ...


Is it to early to vote for Xmas No1?!?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Just found this mate , good to see you still bang at it !


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I can't imagine doing that sort of volume on shoulders, it's fair to say you're a few sarnies short of the picnic when it comes to training. :lol: I love it, keep it up big man. :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

A few sarnies short of a picnic? :laugh:.......no chance.....you'd never short change on the sarnie front! Noooooo waaaayyyyeeeeee..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

loganator said:


> Just found this mate , good to see you still bang at it !


Thanks buddy,nice to see you in here!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> I can't imagine doing that sort of volume on shoulders, it's fair to say you're a few sarnies short of the picnic when it comes to training. :lol: I love it, keep it up big man. :thumb:


Well I gotta show you youngens that age means fook all in this game,then you can see a good future in the sport!

Cheers mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> A few sarnies short of a picnic? :laugh:.......no chance.....you'd never short change on the sarnie front! Noooooo waaaayyyyeeeeee..


 :tongue: :innocent: :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice to see the Led Zepp vid, bud.

Budding poet also!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,nice to see you in here!


thanks mate , been a bit crazy recently with one thing and another I havn't been around much , nice to catch up with whats going on lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

This is my fav


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

loganator said:


> thanks mate , been a bit crazy recently with one thing and another I havn't been around much , nice to catch up with whats going on lol


Give me a link to your current journo,if you have one please mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Nice to see the Led Zepp vid, bud.
> 
> Budding poet also!


There be Iron in those words chief!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Been down park with Mia and then round me dear ol Maaaars,nice morning,Mrs lbs has roast beast on and Son and his other half on the way 'round to make all perfect,then kick back with an expensive bottle of red and grow.....and grow.....and grow,feeling like a million dollars today:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Been down park with Mia and then round me dear ol Maaaars,nice morning,Mrs lbs has roast beast on and Son and his other half on the way 'round to make all perfect,then kick back with an expensive bottle of red and grow.....and grow.....and grow,feeling like a million dollars today:thumb:


Sounds a great Sunday there mate. Family at the weekend, can't beat it. Enjoy your day, buddy! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Give me a link to your current journo,if you have one please mate!


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/233589-universal-soldier-loganators-next-quest.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/233589-universal-soldier-loganators-next-quest.html


Thanks Buddy-ol-Buddy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup tweeny.....  . Sounds like u have Sunday all wrapped up there....great...and I'm glad you're happy...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Eyup tweeny.....  . Sounds like u have Sunday all wrapped up there....great...and I'm glad you're happy...x


Yup all done and Mia now in bath,then a nice chill out,have a great one Flubsi xx


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

good to see you feeling and being happy big man :thumb: enjoy the family day :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A fine day here,car in to have lowering kit fitted and new bushes/oil/filter.

I feel legs coming on today,have a great day guys!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Yesterday was low carbs med protein,with a nice bottle of red in the evening and El dorado with Clint,i love that film,today will be similar,Peps being run at the mo to along side 1ml Mtpm training days sometimes with prop,sometimes not,on non training days I use 2 x testo gel or 100 ml prop either with prov on those days,MtPM is one stop shop on other days...


whats mtpm? looking top notch mate, cant believe the progress you've made since your last journal, inspirational


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> whats mtpm? looking top notch mate, cant believe the progress you've made since your last journal, inspirational


Thanks buddy,i feel great too!

Prop/Maserone/and 1% Methyltrienlone-the most anabolic steroid on earth,hence 1% also can be toxic if used incorrectly/overdosed!

It is like kryptonite mate,i only started using it in the last week of my diet,then stopped.

I have now been back on it about 10 days I think,will give it until next weekend then come off and just have TRT for 3 weeks...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Pinned three quarters ml Mtpm

and 100 ml prop as it's legs day.

Just eaten first meal( as fasted from 8pm last night) Small chips/4 poached eggs/3 well done bacon and 2 thin B&b,for fuel too,will have 100g whey and Mct oil intra/post.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,i feel great too!
> 
> Prop/Maserone/and 1% Methyltrienlone-the most anabolic steroid on earth,hence 1% also can be toxic if used incorrectly/overdosed!
> 
> ...


What lab? Sounds to scary for me lol just getting back into things so maybe something to consider when am back at my proper weight


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> What lab? Sounds to scary for me lol just getting back into things so maybe something to consider when am back at my proper weight


Rhom labs mate,i don't use them much but this is great gear!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Legs

ok not done much of these for a while,time is right so working them in again....hope back plays ball!

Extensions

6 sets working up stack and down reps 20 reps lightish down to 5 reps at three quarters of stack

Seated leg curls

4 sets heavy and strict

Legs press horizontal

3 sets supersetted with calf raises at most of stack 12 rep sets,small niggle pain on outside of knee,will watch that!

Standing body weight calves

4 sets strict 20 reps

Not a lot but strict and bloody wobbly after I may add,i will ache tomorrow too...plan is to ensure all connective tissue is fit and then start squatting,at end of this kind of session so as to limit max weight needs for a while,as pre exhausted,this will insulate me from any sudden unforeseen injuries,that may hit me if I jump back in squatting heavy now.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it mate, work those wheels


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well I thought that was enough on my pins and I was correctamondo!

This afternoon the pain started and now I have proper nice doms,they feel great,the last 6 inches to sit down on the loo involve a drop,as I cannot lower without 'PAIN',lol,i missed that feeling in legs,however needs must and now I can work them in slowly,very happy

.Have eaten well today too,but no training 'till tomorrow,then chest and tri to do,i will keep under 200k(from 220k drop set last week) tomorrow on bench may even back off to 180 or so for reps as do not want injuries,size and strength are what I seek,but in fair condition at same time


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Well I thought that was enough on my pins and I was correctamondo!
> 
> This afternoon the pain started and now I have proper nice doms,they feel great,the last 6 inches to sit down on the loo involve a drop,as I cannot lower without 'PAIN',lol,i missed that feeling in legs,however needs must and now I can work them in slowly,very happy
> 
> .Have eaten well today too,but no training 'till tomorrow,then chest and tri to do,i will keep under 200k(from 220k drop set last week) tomorrow on bench may even back off to 180 or so for reps as do not want injuries,size and strength are what I seek,but in fair condition at same time


Funny how doms pain makes us all smile yet ordinary aches and pains make us curse!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL you trained legs yesterday, so if you think it hurts today, just wait for tomorrow


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Funny how doms pain makes us all smile yet ordinary aches and pains make us curse!





BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL you trained legs yesterday, so if you think it hurts today, just wait for tomorrow


I know,but I don't suffer too much ordinary pain,i think peps help imo

I like the pain my friend it is what I seek,as whilst I hurt I grow:thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Smashing it again I see


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Smashing it again I see


Edging legs in steadily as don't want to be a raspberry!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Leg doms, leg doms, do da dayyyyyeeeeee,

Doo daaa, dooo daaaaa,

Leg doms, leg doms they are greaaaat,

Do da coda daaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeee

:thumb: heee heee.....xx


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

subbed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> subbed


Welcome in buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Leg doms, leg doms, do da dayyyyyeeeeee,
> 
> Doo daaa, dooo daaaaa,
> 
> ...


Only you would make a song and dance out of that!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Only you would make a song and dance out of that!


Only cos I lurrrrrrrv ya, ya ainsome beastie.... 

I don't let just anyone hear me singing....would get crushed in the rush for requests.....

:wacko:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just caught this mate. I'm in


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Only cos I lurrrrrrrv ya, ya ainsome beastie....
> 
> I don't let just anyone hear me singing....would get crushed in the rush for requests.....
> 
> ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Just caught this mate. I'm in


Thanks buddy,nice to see you in here


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Well 150g raw oats and 100g whey to start 8 egg omelette in an hour,then chesticles later.

I have been fighting a cold off for a week of so,i hope it is going to keep off but do feel a bit more stingy nosed today ffs.The problem with cancer I have is that it knocks down white blood cell count,leaving me more open to infection,however as usual I have a plan to help them out


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

morning mate, hows the pins today? I find its normally 2 days after working then that I hurt the most


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> morning mate, hows the pins today? I find its normally 2 days after working then that I hurt the most


Must be bunk gear mate.. :lol: ...mine are fine,well,i was able to get up of the bog without wimpering like a puppy neading milk,so better than they were a bit,well not a lot,well.....actualy just as bad realy ,ok then worse you are right:cursing:but I love the feeling,makes me feel like my lazy **** did something,the cold is a bigger issue as man flu beckons,blood immune system is sh1t.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

get some vit C in you and stay healthy mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> get some vit C in you and stay healthy mate


As you know mate,i take 5 g every day with zink/10g cod liver oil/multi vit with iodine in,sometimes other vits too,i think it has helped me not get a bad one so far!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Fight the cold, like you fight the cancer....with awesome-ness.

Hugs x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Fight the cold, like you fight the cancer....with awesome-ness.
> 
> Hugs x


Thanks mate,i think the cold may be easier to beat tbh,truth though xxx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:I thought I would do something different after last weeks mammoth weights on chest so 60kg x 20 reps then 100kg x25 reps then 100kg x 16 reps then 100kg x 12 reps then 100kg x 9 reps each set to fail plus one rep,assisted.These reps were all performed with max explosiveness,rattling weights around like toys or cuff links,real power in there. After this I did 4 sets at stack on pec deck all slow and feeling every inch of movement 14 reps on average. Then some tensing /posing to finish in mirror.I have never seen striations in my upper pecs,today I saw them starting to come through,pumped up realy good,as I had a pack of rice cakes and tin of creamed rice pudding before going.Cannot type this out properly as pooter playing up! 8 dates and 100g whey/mct oil post workout.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:I thought I would do something different after last weeks mammoth weights on chest so 60kg x 20 reps then 100kg x25 reps then 100kg x 16 reps then 100kg x 12 reps then 100kg x 9 reps each set to fail plus one rep,assisted.These reps were all performed with max explosiveness,rattling weights around like toys or cuff links,real power in there. After this I did 4 sets at stack on pec deck all slow and feeling every inch of movement 14 reps on average. Then some tensing /posing to finish in mirror.I have never seen striations in my upper pecs,today I saw them starting to come through,pumped up realy good,as I had a pack of rice cakes and tin of creamed rice pudding before going.Cannot type this out properly as pooter playing up! 8 dates and 100g whey/mct oil post workout.


good session mate and nice on seeing some striations.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good session mate and nice on seeing some striations.


Thanks mate,i was puffing a bit at the end!Not heavy but intense,change is always good as Richie was saying the other day,i always like to mix things up.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

The only question really worth asking,

was the rice pudding Ambrosia?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> The only question really worth asking,
> 
> was the rice pudding Ambrosia?


The only one!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

334 LBS today so in last week I have put on 1lb,however among this weight gain prolly 2 or 3 lbs is unwanted I theorise,i can feel it in skin thickness around waist,the first 10 days saw a 13lb rebound,no big surprise realy after a 10 month diet.

However to address this but carry on recomping I will cut carbs right down on non training days and try to only consume carbs around the workout having Mct and fats for energy at other times.This should see Bf reduction and mass creation carry on nicely.Though I will be off AAS in 9 days or so,just Trt will be used ,so time to realy be careful and vigilant.Some of this will be water too as Peps make us hold water,in my case upto 6lbs,Gear will make me hold upto a stone if I use much test,however that is not the case here,i will prolly only holding a few lbs of mptm though again there is some extra prop in the mix with testogel on non training days,FFs complex sh1t this! :smartass: :blink: :w00t:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I know its a bit late but welcome back hun.. glad you got your family stuff sorted


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I know its a bit late but welcome back hun.. glad you got your family stuff sorted


Thanks Vicky,it is a relief it all went a bit titties up for a while,but she is a good woman and stood by me

How are you doing with diet?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks Vicky,it is a relief it all went a bit titties up for a while,but she is a good woman and stood by me
> 
> How are you doing with diet?


Diets spot on at the moment... I've been doing I.F for the past week and I've really leaned out... going to post progress pictures tomorrow in my journal

How about you,?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Diets spot on at the moment... I've been doing I.F for the past week and I've really leaned out... going to post progress pictures tomorrow in my journal
> 
> How about you,?


All good got my goal almost to the day of 90lbs loss(92 actualy),just nearly cost my marriage,recomping and growing well at the mo,journal link please?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=232661

90lbs awesome hun 

I got to my 30lb mark last week


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=232661
> 
> 90lbs awesome hun
> 
> I got to my 30lb mark last week


Thanks so is 30lbs,i took 10 months,i believe you have done that in 3 or so?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks so is 30lbs,i took 10 months,i believe you have done that in 3 or so?


5 months


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> 5 months


Christ where does time go,with the coach it should be far easier babe x


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice heavy lifting as ever!

Colf Rice pudding my weakness! Spoon full of jam


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry I've been away on hol mate. Subbed!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Sorry I've been away on hol mate. Subbed!!!


Welcome buddy


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Proud of you biggie...you done so good... keep at it.. Xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Proud of you biggie...you done so good... keep at it.. Xx


Thanks my lovely,lovely to see you in here,how is everything?,How is my large friend?xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockoniet tight today,100g raw oat /100g whey @ 5 am

12 oz steak and some onion 11am

100g whey and mct/half pint milk @ 3pm

6 oz chicken/2oz mash/1oz cheese/butter/slice w/meal ' 6pm

glass red wine in eve

Veins will be more prominent in the morning as had t5 and t3 x2 today to accelerate things a bit plus 3 x peps.

Side note legs sore still and chest feeling tight and tender too,no training today ,just hard work,back or perhaps and arms tomorrow


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks my lovely,lovely to see you in here,how is everything?,How is my large friend?xx


aw thanks sweetie....we are doing just brill...and DJ sends his best...

good to see you back on form xx


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :rockoniet tight today,*100g raw oat /100g whey* @ 5 am
> 
> 12 oz steak and some onion 11am
> 
> ...


i know ive seen it posted 100's of times but is the oats whole or blended with whey? if whole do you not gag with those lumps going down?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> i know ive seen it posted 100's of times but is the oats whole or blended with whey? if whole do you not gag with those lumps going down?


No I mix it properly mate,no lumps just nice tasting raw oats


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

100g whey/4 Weetabix/milk

half portion of lasagne

trained then 70g whey/mct/milk/water/vits as usual

Back

Dorian style Bor

60k x 20

100k x 15

140k x 8

180k x 6

180k x 5 wraps used

180k x 4 ditto

Single arm rows

50k d/bell x 15 reps x 3 sets

Cgpulldown

half stack 15

Stack x 12/8/6/5

Dbell shrugs

20 x 50k x 2

Done good pains!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 100g whey/4 Weetabix/milk
> 
> ...


nice work mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 100g whey/4 Weetabix/milk
> 
> ...


180kg rows!

:thumbup:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> nice work mate


Pretty sure you would demolish these too mate,as far more upright than the rows you perform,if you fancy we can have a bash at them soon


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Pretty sure you would demolish these too mate,as far more upright than the rows you perform,if you fancy we can have a bash at them soon


I always enjoy a training session with you mate, and I have your blender to return to you.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I always enjoy a training session with you mate, and I have your Brender to return to you.


Brender......I don't know a Brender?

Does she swallow?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Brender......I don't know a Brender?
> 
> Does she swallow?


if you don't screw her properly you'll end up getting your fingers wet


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> if you don't screw her properly you'll end up getting your fingers wet


And as I recall half your garage mate!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

333lbs again but still growing so happy with that,skin getting thinner again,gonna come off gear a tad early as eye opp on weds,so will jab Mtpm tomorrow,then use only Testogel daily and an English sustanon every two weeks for a while,let myself normalise,not decided on peps,may swerve them for a bit as want system to settle out.Imo I could use a rest BALLS!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Thanks my lovely,lovely to see you in here,how is everything?,How is my large friend?xx


Hi mate 

Not posting much on here at the moment but still keeping an eye on the site :tongue:

Fantastic achievement with the weight loss mate. You should be very proud :rockon:

Am delighted to hear things are back on an even keel for you; long may it continue :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Still some solid lifting going on there bud. What you are doing is clearly working well. A week off will def not hurt you though, and would imagine you'll continue to grow quite nicely. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Not posting much on here at the moment but still keeping an eye on the site :tongue:
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy,i am loving life and training ,I feel like a new man Tbh!

Glad to see you well and posting those big guns around ,mine have shrunk to 21 inch now,but I think that was blubber,so you are prolly ahead on guns now?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Still some solid lifting going on there bud. What you are doing is clearly working well. A week off will def not hurt you though, and would imagine you'll continue to grow quite nicely. :thumb:


A week off??? mg: :crying:No I hope not,eye opp weds after training Mon-Tues and then again thurs or latest Fri I hope:lol:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I suppose you don't need to see through both eyes to lift :lol:

Make sure we get pics of you with a pirate patch on


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> I suppose you don't need to see through both eyes to lift :lol:
> 
> Make sure we get pics of you with a pirate patch on


I trained with a broken leg,

I trained Obese,

I trained hungover,

I trained with suspected heart problems,

I train with cancer,

You're right mate,one eye no probs,no eyes,i would need a good spotter,nothing stops Biglbs mate!


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,i am loving life and training ,I feel like a new man Tbh!
> 
> Glad to see you well and posting those big guns around ,mine have shrunk to 21 inch now,but I think that was blubber,so you are prolly ahead on guns now?


Great to hear mate.

No I don't think I can outdo you on guns - I know I claim 21 inch pythons in my Avi but hey anyone can claim that on the internet eh? :lol:

Will try and pop in here a bit more often mate in future :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> A week off??? mg: :crying:No I hope not,eye opp weds after training Mon-Tues and then again thurs or latest Fri I hope:lol:


  Promise I wont slide the 25Kg's on to the bar when you ask for 10's :whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No I mix it properly mate,no lumps just nice tasting raw oats


if its not a secret recipe, how do you mix it? lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck for your eye op BigFella...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Eye, eye captain, whats going on in here then :whistling:

All looking good Tom :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

zack amin said:


> if its not a secret recipe, how do you mix it? lol


Lol,put in bowel dry,add whey(also dry)mix well then add the milk/water slowly stirring in with a spoon mate,do not rush the process,a bit like mixing cement and sand:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good luck for your eye op BigFella...





Davey666 said:


> Eye, eye captain, whats going on in here then :whistling:
> 
> All looking good Tom :thumbup1:


My eye lid finaly gets cut and shut,it is entropic at the moment,that means it's too loose and turns inside out in my sleep,left over from being obese,on the upside I am also getting a double eye lift on NHS,for being a good boy I think!I recon I will look about 18 after all this:beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

A day of fasting for me,just green tea,trained just a few sets for everything,now to clear my system.

I find a day of fasting does wonders here and there,the body seems to benefit greatly from it,though I am fooking starving,last peps in to assist,fast acting now all out,so I am natty now pmsl.

Testogel to be applied for trt,will add the once every two weeks English sus from the weekend prolly.

Prediction,,,,,body weight will drop down to a solid 322lbs within 2 weeks,let us see......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Lol,put in bowel dry,add whey(also dry)mix well then add the milk/water slowly stirring in with a spoon mate,do not rush the process,a bit like mixing cement and sand:lol:


nothing like cutting out the middle man


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Your goals are getting even better big man. Good luck with the op. Right thread this time, I think @BestBefore1989 was a tad alarmed there! :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Your goals are getting even better big man. Good luck with the op. Right thread this time, I think @BestBefore1989 was a tad alarmed there! :rolleye:


That made me Lol mate,we just put it down to age


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> That made me Lol mate,we just put it down to age


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope everything goes OK with the op tomorrow mate.

X


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye sure the op goes well mate.

all the best!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope everything goes OK with the op tomorrow mate.
> 
> X





Sambuca said:


> ye sure the op goes well mate.
> 
> all the best!


Thanks guys,also thanks @Flubs for saying so the other day,nice of you all xx

Had sick/sh1ts bug since yesterday,i hope it goes by tomorrow,as I cannot go to op if not!

On the up side I am now 324lbs pmsl


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,also thanks @Flubs for saying so the other day,nice of you all xx
> 
> Had sick/sh1ts bug since yesterday,i hope it goes by tomorrow,as I cannot go to op if not!
> 
> On the up side I am now 324lbs pmsl


 Hope it get better so the op can go forward mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,also thanks @Flubs for saying so the other day,nice of you all xx
> 
> Had sick/sh1ts bug since yesterday,i hope it goes by tomorrow,as I cannot go to op if not!
> 
> On the up side I am now 324lbs pmsl


haha uhhhh ohhhh something u ate? or nerves maybe? (doubt its nerves haha) ;D


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Hope it get better so the op can go forward mate


Thanks buddy,it has been cancelled twice before,once me and once them!



Sambuca said:


> haha uhhhh ohhhh something u ate? or nerves maybe? (doubt its nerves haha) ;D


No real bad shizzles mate,20 times in the night,look like a baboon on heat now!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Nerves and stress give me guts ache everytime

Good luck mate, did you get a pirate patch?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Nerves and stress give me guts ache everytime
> 
> Good luck mate, did you get a pirate patch?


Mate,i haven't been yet,it is tomorrow:lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Mate,i haven't been yet,it is tomorrow:lol:


Lol

You will still need a patch! And a photo of you wearing it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Lol
> 
> You will still need a patch! And a photo of you wearing it!


Full frontal?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Full frontal?


Argh

Just a headshot would do!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Argh
> 
> Just a headshot would do!


Just Helmit? :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Just Helmit? :lol:


now you're just being NAUGHTY! and you can't get your op done if you're sitting on the naughty step can you?....humph! don't you dare be gettin' out your danglie in here...humph...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> now you're just being NAUGHTY! and you can't get your op done if you're sitting on the naughty step can you?....humph! don't you dare be gettin' out your danglie in here...humph...


Is that a stealthy request,i mean if you insist I will


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Just Helmit? :lol:


Dick head


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

l

My goodness! You cheekster you.....how vewwy vewwy dare you.......

NO thank you....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mygym said:


> Dick head


I see what you did there.....snicker snicker.......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Here you assed for it! @Flubs xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 136760
> 
> 
> Here you assed for it! @Flubs xx


Awwww cute


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Awwww cute


And @Flubs did not want me getting my danglies out in here.....just sayin:innocent:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Off to op in a mo,weight 319lbs ,starving though,dare not eat in case tummy kicks off,it seems ok!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Off to op in a mo,weight 319lbs ,starving though,dare not eat in case tummy kicks off,it seems ok!


Good luck man all the best


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck me dahhhhlin' tweeny grams. Thinking of you.x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Off to op in a mo,weight 319lbs ,starving though,dare not eat in case tummy kicks off,it seems ok!


Good luck big man.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

All the very best for the operation mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope all went well Big Boy !


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

How'd it go? All good now?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Off to op in a mo,weight 319lbs ,starving though,dare not eat in case tummy kicks off,it seems ok!





zack amin said:


> Good luck man all the best





Richie186 said:


> Good luck big man.





Double J said:


> All the very best for the operation mate :thumbup1:


Thanks guys,that was fookin horrible,the cvnt cut out 1cm of eyelid whilst I was under a local,i could feel him pulling at it right across my face.

I bid them goodnight and went into meditation mode,concentrating on breathing whilst picturing pushing Mia with my wife on a swing as it swung I breathed,slow and deep,guess what.....BP stayed at 145/75 throughout and pulse dropped from 80 to 75,blood oxygen increased.The surgeon thanked me at the end because if you get stressed Bp goes up and you bleed a lot,making his job far harder to do,he said he was able to get the 'joint' 100% correct as I did not bleed much at all.He then asked to have a pic with me to put on staff board declaring he had blacked my eye the cvnt! :lol:

I feel very second hand today!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Hope all went well Big Boy !





Beklet said:


> How'd it go? All good now?


Thanks guys ,I am alive but it is very sore,however a 100% success I think,next time I get a double eye lift,the injections are the worst bit though:cursing:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I will train later though,i hope!

Body weight is now at 322lbs,i recon it may stay there,or poss go up 2lb then drop back,so prediction will be bang on if a bit soon:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Glad that all went well mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad that all went well mate!


 :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad the op went well mate! Rest up!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad that's behind you mate, doesn't sound like much fun.

Stop being such a macho lump, blow off the lifting for a day or two and stay at home with your feet up and let the Mrs give you some TLC.

PS we wants pics now while it still looks nasty


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Well done with the op mate:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Glad the op went well mate! Rest up!


Thanks mate



BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad that's behind you mate, doesn't sound like much fun.
> 
> Stop being such a macho lump, blow off the lifting for a day or two and stay at home with your feet up and let the Mrs give you some TLC.
> 
> PS we wants pics now while it still looks nasty


Trying to get new fangled phone working,then will!

Might not be able to train yet,still bleeding a bit pmsl



Laurieloz said:


> Well done with the op mate:thumbup1:


 :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Trying to get new fangled phone working,then will!
> 
> ...


That'll be why you didn't reply to the text I sent you this morning. :lol: you'll have to get Mia to show you how to use it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That'll be why you didn't reply to the text I sent you this morning. :lol: you'll have to get Mia to show you how to use it


Send it again mate....second thoughts fook off cheeky s0d!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Light and fast shoulder pump

10 front/10 half way/10 side dumbbell raises x 3 sets,15 seconds rest between each treble,no rest during at all

into,no rest

very light and very high upright rows using ez bar lifting 2 inches above head x 2 sets 12

Into side rises heavy after 1min rest x 2 sets to fail

into smithy upright row/shrug hybrid x 2 sets 60k to fail each

Well pumped,sweat causing eye to hurt and start to bleed so stopped and it was enough so happy days,great pump,traps/delts standing on end/good separation.

I am off cycle but pinned 1ml MTPM to assist eye repair along,will not do anymore now though


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad all went well mate, should you be training quite so early? I know its hard to stop but worth a break.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice on it going smoothly although that does sound awful being under local yuk!

good idea on the meditation


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys ,I am alive but it is very sore,however a 100% success I think,next time I get a double eye lift,the injections are the worst bit though:cursing:


Glad to know all went well with the op fella, just another hurdle you have managed to jump yourself over!

Onwards and up wards from here


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Super workout big fella.

Must impress the other gym users when you train so hard your eye bleeds!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Glad to know all went well with the op fella, just another hurdle you have managed to jump yourself ove
> 
> Onwards and up wards from here


Ain't nothing but a peanut my friend x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Glad all went well mate, should you be training quite so early? I know its hard to stop but worth a break.


I didn't train during or after it so I left it a while:lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice on it going smoothly although that does sound awful being under local yuk!
> 
> good idea on the meditation


It was mate,but meditation realy did help Tbh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Super workout big fella.
> 
> Must impress the other gym users when you train so hard your eye bleeds!
> View attachment 136869


What impressed them most was the wind up I gave them about being jumped by 5 blokes and I nailed them all,whilst at hospital they all came in on stretchers! :lol:

When I let them know it was a wind up they wouldn't believe me due to my slightly naughty past:innocent:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> What impressed them most was the wind up I gave them about being jumped by 5 blokes and I nailed them all,whilst at hospital they all came in on stretchers! :lol:
> 
> When I let them know it was a wind up they wouldn't believe me due to my slightly naughty past:innocent:


You shouldn't have told them it was a wind up. They would believe you easily


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You shouldn't have told them it was a wind up. They would believe you easily


There are enough true stories about me mate


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> There are enough true stories about me mate


I can believe that. Don't go there!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice workout :thumb:

:nono: what happened to R&R ?

:lol: your Mrs must wonder what's to be done with you

Glad your feeling well mate


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

nothing I can add, but glad it all went well mate. will you now pass for 25?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo tweeny, also glad the op went well...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Mr Big,

Everything looking good in here my friend, training, ops and tall tales. Lovely. Glad you are on the mend.

x


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Rest up mate! Recovery is important!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

safc49 said:


> nothing I can add, but glad it all went well mate. will you now pass for 25?





Flubs said:


> Ullo tweeny, also glad the op went well...





bluejoanna said:


> Morning Mr Big,
> 
> Everything looking good in here my friend, training, ops and tall tales. Lovely. Glad you are on the mend.
> 
> x





mikemull said:


> Rest up mate! Recovery is important!


Thanks guys,very nice to receive the 'love' xx

I find a little light training good to help me along with healing up,nothing too much is the key I beleive

If I have time arms and light chest are due,leaving me on schedule for legs next when I need to be sealed up,or I will bleed like a cut main vein:thumb:

To assist the healing process a 14"pizza came to me from the hut with a bottle of nice red last night:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Had the ravin hump with Mrs Lbs so angry mode at gym

Bench

20 x 60k

15 x 100k

5 x 140k

5 x 160k

5 x 160k,started bleeding pmsl

4 x 140k blood in eye stopped

Tricep pushdowns

5 sets all 90% max reps

Rope pressdawns

2 sets,got the hump worse gave up,off to pick up Mia and then the world will be great again


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Stop getting the hump lol... Have a good weekend

My mighty meaty beefstick x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Stop getting the hump lol... Have a good weekend
> 
> My mighty meaty beefstick x


Grrrrr!

Have a great one buddy x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Had the ravin hump with Mrs Lbs so angry mode at gym
> 
> ...


chill mate,


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Take it easy big fella, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> chill mate,


Bet they taste like chicken


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> chill mate,





GreedyBen said:


> Take it easy big fella, enjoy your weekend.


Thanks guys,BB4 I have no idea how you knew about that one,however I will ask you next time we meet and In confidence if there is more I need to know about you


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Bent over rows strict

60k x 20

100k x 15

140k x 12

160k x 10 x 2 sets

Standing close grip rows,using seated row machine

20 x half stack

15 x three quarter stack

12 x stack x 2 ,though standing at my new slender weight involved a 45 degree lean pmsl!

Strongman curls dumbell

20 x 20k

15 x 27.5

8 x 32.5

5 x 35k

5 x 37.5k into drop at 20k for 10 more

No bleeding,just stinging pmsl

Gotta get diet backi on track,not enough good stuff going in this week,though more vascular,lost some fullness,though coming off aas/peps prolly aint helped


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bloke at work cut his head this week a small gash, wanted to go to hospital! I laughed and thought I know of some people carry on training loosing more blood than that!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Bloke at work cut his head this week a small gash, wanted to go to hospital! I laughed and thought I know of some people carry on training loosing more blood than that!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


>


Pmsl

Some great quotes in that film!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

After just sayin in never get injured I pulled my forearm on the heavy curls it would seem,either that or my tendon has jumped its sheath again,i will see what happens,keep the ice going on....Rooky mistake,just finished all assistance and got carried away as I was training with Dark destroyer-Nigel Bens brother,Danny,he always brings out the devil in me pmsl!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nigel Ben was one of my all time favourites, those battles with Eubank!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy days


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nigel Ben was one of my all time favourites, those battles with Eubank!





mygym said:


> Happy days


Tony Tucker of Essex boys fame used to run his security under'Top Guard' co logo,he and Tate,can be seen on a few of the old fight club vids walking him to the ringside,small world this


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I would name drop a few but....... feck don't know anyone


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Better that way perhaps


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Forearm pain level is 80% of where it was,mirror is realy kind today,skin thinner and belt just had two more holes punched in it,that is a total of 12" off my waist thank you,weight stable:cool2:

Took 3 t5 and one t3 and buzzin at mo,life is awesome,have a great day all.....

On another note I was at café in training vest yesterday as I popped some bits in and a rather lovely young lady said...."You're arms are massive,in fact you look great",day made up for me.Turns out she lives a few doors up from Roy Perrot ,he owns Estuary gym,it was the first gym I trained at,my father introduced me when I was 15,My Dad was a buddy of his and Roy was a fan of my Dad who was a Pro boxer:thumb:

Though Roy has some health issues he is still a mighty man training 4 days per week,he too has been ill with cancer and other health issues,perhaps I see much in this man I wanted to emulate,a true champion and fine Gent,all strength to him!

http://www.musclememory.com/show.php?a=Perrott,+Roy


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great stuff mate. It must feel great getting complimented like that. It's a small world.

Ps link does not work but that might be coss I'm on my phone, ill look on the pc later


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Great stuff mate. It must feel great getting complimented like that. It's a small world.
> 
> Ps link does not work but that might be coss I'm on my phone, ill look on the pc later


Fixed mate

http://www.musclememory.com/show.php?a=Perrott,+Roy


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Compliments from all sides, biggieman. Looking good and feeling great. That's what life's all about, bud.

Positivity:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there big pud......you deserve the compliments cos you've worked hard to get to where you are today my t'internet friend.

I don't know if you will remember this but a guy who was on here a while back said some really awful things about you, I think he was under the influence of something at the time perhaps, but I felt so aggrieved for you at the time and so cross I wanted to punch his

Lights out. He said, amongst other things that you could never do what you have done and you were a joke.

You, my love have whacked that particular ball right out of the arena and beyond in my opinion. Some peeps, including me prolly, would just give up looking at the hugs hurdles you have crossed. You didn't and look at you now......

I couldn't begin to tell you how proud of you I am....in an internettie sorta way. Although I've had no clue how to spur you on on the weights, food and cycle stuff? Urrrmmm..durrrr.......I like to think I successfully wrecked your journal with my chipmunk videos and my startling wit and humour.......cough.... 

Simply put(as I often don't...hahahahahahaha)

You done well. Period.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there big pud......you deserve the compliments cos you've worked hard to get to where you are today my t'internet friend.
> 
> I don't know if you will remember this but a guy who was on here a while back said some really awful things about you, I think he was under the influence of something at the time perhaps, but I felt so aggrieved for you at the time and so cross I wanted to punch his
> 
> ...


Awww,i cannot remember the negative fool,i do however remember all my internet buddies piling in and smashing him to bits and I will never forget that!

You say the most wonderful things,i thank you for that too,i am in a realy good place in my life,in part due to the unwavering support I have had on here!

Love to you all my friends xxx

I have eaten soooo much crap this weekend it is untrue,pizza/toast/sweets/kebeb/wine,had a real good time of it,Mrs Lbs is 40 on Tuesday so there is our excuse pmsl


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Tony Tucker of Essex boys fame used to run his security under'Top Guard' co logo,he and Tate,can be seen on a few of the old fight club vids walking him to the ringside,small world this


I used to work with Top Guard bouncers at the bar/club in my old university. I never knew Tony Tucker was involved with Top Guard, but the guys who used to come work with us were seriously hard feckers who you'd never want to mess with.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I used to work with Top Guard bouncers at the bar/club in my old university. I never knew Tony Tucker was involved with Top Guard, but the guys who used to come work with us were seriously hard feckers who you'd never want to mess with.


No they were all just missunderstood


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No they were all just missunderstood


I remember our head bouncer half complaining that he used to have to work with convicted murderers. We always used to joking reply to him that there were probably also more than a few unconvicted murderers also..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Ok having established my legs are up for it,SQUATS...You wanna see heavy?Watch this space,this is my first real go at them,for years,i mean I had a go,but today is the start of Biglbs barbarian power ones!

Remeber this is the first time for years,no belt or wraps in this one...

70k x 14

120k x 7

160k x 5

160k x 4

180k x 3

That concludes todays squat session,bit wobbly on the last set but done,i will make a prediction too,6 months time I recon on over 260k but nearer 300k,think I can??????I mean have I been wrong yet?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok having established my legs are up for it,SQUATS...You wanna see heavy?Watch this space,this is my first real go at them,for years,i mean I had a go,but today is the start of Biglbs barbarian power ones!
> 
> ...


Like you say matey, give it time and those numbers you just posted will just be mearly warm up sets to the monsterous weights you will be smashing come 6months time

Go get em big man!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

:lol:

Hasn't squatted in years.

Smashes out 180kg x 3.

Beasting it big lad, I would expect nowt less. Hope the eye is recovering nicely. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok having established my legs are up for it,SQUATS...You wanna see heavy?Watch this space,this is my first real go at them,for years,i mean I had a go,but today is the start of Biglbs barbarian power ones!
> 
> ...


Nice :thumb: I wanna play :bounce:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic, bigggggmaaaaan! :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Good numbers bro for a fresh set of legs .. Love to see what you will

Get to eventually..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Like you say matey, give it time and those numbers you just posted will just be mearly warm up sets to the monsterous weights you will be smashing come 6months time
> 
> Go get em big man!





Big_Al13 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hasn't squatted in years.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys,i realy enjoyed that too,back giving no greif at all too,legs kinda wobbly in clothes shop on stairs,i love it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice :thumb: I wanna play :bounce:


Ok we will put that on the 'to do' list my friend,i will get a couple of sessions in on them first,so you don't totally ruin me:tongue:



Laurieloz said:


> Absolutely fantastic, bigggggmaaaaan! :thumbup1:


Thanks mate



flinty90 said:


> Good numbers bro for a fresh set of legs .. Love to see what you will
> 
> Get to eventually..


Thanks buddy,i have done 300k on a smithy before,but I intend to do it free weight this time around,i have also leg pressed 1380lbs with a 15st fella sitting on it for 12 reps


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats cos your an absolute fcukin animal ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This had me in stitches absolute screamer!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Squats.....my new favourite exercise....

got to love it...

I'm in when you post them squat butt pics up... lol...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Squats.....my new favourite exercise....
> 
> got to love it...
> 
> I'm in when you post them squat butt pics up... lol...


You're bad,but I will advise


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You're bad,but I will advise


moohaha.......

naughty but nice....lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tweeny.....have a good day...  x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Tweeny.....have a good day...  x


And you me'dear !!

Well I do not need to train today as my body feels like I have been smashed around in a blender!

****ed off actualy,i am itching to train too.

Pinned my first TrT dose of English Organon Sus today,will follow it up on 7th with another,then back off to every 10 days,for maint level,may use testogel on training days too,cause I can

Mirror likes me again!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> And you me'dear !!
> 
> Well I do not need to train today as my body feels like I have been smashed around in a blender!
> 
> ...


Rest days, worse days of the week!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Those squats were V impressive mate.

You'll be smashing those biiiig numbers soon,I have ever faith in ya

x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Rest days, worse days of the week!


I know,bloody awful,though Mrs lbs is 40 today so vodka red bull now on go,will just scoff roast leg of pork meat later,carbs from Jaffa cakes pmsl



xpower said:


> Those squats were V impressive mate.
> 
> You'll be smashing those biiiig numbers soon,I have ever faith in ya
> 
> x


Thanks buddy,i know I did it today for sure,looking forward to building confidence and core back up,to stabilise it better,as that was my weak spot I feel,then boom!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Happy birthday mrs. Lbs!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep happy 40th Mrs Lbs ....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I know,bloody awful,though Mrs lbs is 40 today so vodka red bull now on go,will just scoff roast leg of pork meat later,carbs from Jaffa cakes pmsl
> 
> Thanks buddy,i know I did it today for sure,looking forward to building confidence and core back up,to stabilise it better,as that was my weak spot I feel,then boom!


Well pull your self together man! you know as its her birthday and she's expecting to get lucky tonight.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nail it bigboy lol...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MRS TWEENY GRAMS.......

and I hope that you mister! have given her a lovely day, and that err...hummmm....errrrr....tonight is lovely too...... :blush:

and if you feel mashed due to ping ponging yourself then tough! man up tweeny........ 

runs.............................................whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....hahahaha...

Oh. and before I forget, DON'T spend all night on here when you should be spoiling your woman...or you'll be in the dog house for a looooooooooooooooooooooong time....

only saying cos I lurrrrrv ya okay? and not in a pervy way in case Mrs lbs is reading this....like I'm his auntie or something okay?.....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys,we were too drunk to party,until.................5am at which point we woke up!!!!


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,we were too drunk to party,until.................5am at which point we woke up!!!!


Sounds like the perfick birthday!!

Hope the head is OK today. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No training today,feeling no need as aches in most places,will tomorrow.

No carbs today just protein and fat,feel a bit hollow tbh pmsl

Had arm manipulated yesterday it seems to have helped as usual:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> No training today,feeling no need as aches in most places,will tomorrow.
> 
> No carbs today just protein and fat,feel a bit hollow tbh pmsl
> 
> Had arm manipulated yesterday it seems to have helped as usual:thumb:


OMG his Mrs has broken him :lol:

Im Planning on doing some deadlifting and some shoulder work tomorrow if you fancy it mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG his Mrs has broken him :lol:
> 
> Im Planning on doing some deadlifting and some shoulder work tomorrow if you fancy it mate?


Thanks mate,i have a busy one tomorrow,cooking from 6 to 2.30 at café.then I think motorhome viewings to oversee ,however you never know,it may pan out ok,if so I will call you by 3pm.

I may have to just pop into gym for quick session of not.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i have a busy one tomorrow,cooking from 6 to 2.30 at café.then I think motorhome viewings to oversee ,however you never know,it may pan out ok,if so I will call you by 3pm.
> 
> I may have to just pop into gym for quick session of not.


sounds like a plan


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BB. Busy day for you today, hope all goes well. Glad you and mrs lbs had a good time...xx


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i have a busy one tomorrow,cooking from 6 to 2.30 at café.then I think motorhome viewings to oversee ,however you never know,it may pan out ok,if so I will call you by 3pm.
> 
> I may have to just pop into gym for quick session of not.


Are you a cook biglbs? I seem to remember you saying months ago that you worked in catering industry.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BB. Busy day for you today, hope all goes well. Glad you and mrs lbs had a good time...xx


Thanks mate xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Are you a cook biglbs? I seem to remember you saying months ago that you worked in catering industry.


Yes mate,i own a café,amongst other businesses :cool2:

Never a dull moment in my life buddy,was real busy today too,people must have heard the big fella was cookin!!!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,i own a café,amongst other businesses :cool2:
> 
> Never a dull moment in my life buddy,was real busy today too,people must have heard the big fella was cookin!!!


It sure isn't an easy job. I work 3 jobs, one of them being a restaurant just over summer months. I'm the co-owner of the restaurant and I occasionally cover for the cooks, and this season I also did all the desserts.

Being a restaurant cook is really hard work and I have utmost respect for good professionals in this sector.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> It sure isn't an easy job. I work 3 jobs, one of them being a restaurant just over summer months. I'm the co-owner of the restaurant and I occasionally cover for the cooks, and this season I also did all the desserts.
> 
> Being a restaurant cook is really hard work and I have utmost respect for good professionals in this sector.


Thanks for that!

It is realy hard work mate,i don't think people see just how hard,in the summer the temp by the griddle hit 48deg,you are surrounded by hot things!

We are a busy café too,during a rush it is not unheard of to have 30 different orders backed up,all different from each other(we do dinners too)seems we have much in common my freind:thumb:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> It is realy hard work mate,i don't think people see just how hard,in the summer the temp by the griddle hit 48deg,you are surrounded by hot things!
> 
> We are a busy café too,during a rush it is not unheard of to have 30 different orders backed up,all different from each other(we do dinners too)seems we have much in common my freind:thumb:


Working in this trade usually means extremely long hours, working in hot stressful environment. I know exactly what you're talking about mate. And when things go pear-shaped with food coming out of the kitchen - which happens on occasion even to the best places - it is normally the cook who gets it in the neck..

Having said that I actually really like working in kitchen, even though I'm owner rather than cook as such. I actually did a one-week "apprenticeship" in an Indian restaurant in Brick Lane (Curry Bazaar) many years ago, because Indian food is my favourite of all.

Yes, we have things in common mate - one slight difference is that you weigh almost literally double me! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Working in this trade usually means extremely long hours, working in hot stressful environment. I know exactly what you're talking about mate. And when things go pear-shaped with food coming out of the kitchen - which happens on occasion even to the best places - it is normally the cook who gets it in the neck..
> 
> Having said that I actually really like working in kitchen, even though I'm owner rather than cook as such. I actually did a one-week "apprenticeship" in an Indian restaurant in Brick Lane (Curry Bazaar) many years ago, because Indian food is my favourite of all.
> 
> Yes, we have things in common mate - one slight difference is that you weigh almost literally double me! :lol:


Funny as owners we end up doing most of the work a? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Ok chest and triceps quick and light

60k x 35

100k x 20

100k x15

140k x 5

140k x 5

100k x 12

pecdec

stack

4 x failure 12 ish

Tricep pushdowns

4 x medium weight to fail

Loooking after elbow that still hurts,will get back on peps,to heal it,they are out of freezer ready now!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok chest and triceps quick and light
> 
> ...


:lol:it may have been a quick workout mate, but I don't think there are many who would call it light.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok chest and triceps quick and light
> 
> ...


Glad your taking it easy!

As always impressive:thumbup:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:it may have been a quick workout mate, but I don't think there are many who would call it light.


Well I do feel weak Tbh,been off assistance a while now and trt not kicked in yet,so prolly on zero test in system-even zero natty,even my Biglbs cardio is harder to perform at mo,roll on next week,it should be on the up by then(no pun) :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Glad your taking it easy!
> 
> As always impressive:thumbup:


Poor old 50 year old male,struggling on ---right here:rolleyes: :lol:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Poor old 50 year old male,struggling on ---right here:rolleyes: :lol:
> View attachment 137507


At 44 I got 6 years to reach them numbers! May need more


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Poor old 50 year old male,struggling on ---right here:rolleyes: :lol:
> View attachment 137507


God I know that feeling ... except I stopped counting birthdays once I reached 50 ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> God I know that feeling ... except I stopped counting birthdays once I reached 50 ...


No mate,i feel awesome,just kidding,honestly the best I have ever been:thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

When I grow up I want to be like @biglbs


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No mate,i feel awesome,just kidding,honestly the best I have ever been:thumb:


And you look fabbbeeerrrrrrrrrrlussss too....so there! X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> When I grow up I want to be like @biglbs


Suck up....... :whistling:

Runs like the wind..........considering I just did that too...... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> When I grow up I want to be like @biglbs


When I grow up I wanna be huge and strong.......oh wait..... 



Flubs said:


> And you look fabbbeeerrrrrrrrrrlussss too....so there! X





Flubs said:


> Suck up....... :whistling:
> 
> Bless your cottons xx
> 
> Runs like the wind..........considering I just did that too...... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Suck up....... :whistling:
> 
> Runs like the wind..........considering I just did that too...... :whistling: :laugh:


I wondered where you've been lurking madam, hows the foot?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Ey up Tom,

Subbing in to this and will read it later. Hope you're well mate. Seem strong as a bull still!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Ey up Tom,
> 
> Subbing in to this and will read it later. Hope you're well mate. Seem strong as a bull still!


Welcome mate,great to have you in here,bulls are my food!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

GM mate,

Quick flyby, how are things going in here, all looks well. Nice chest sesh too


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok chest and triceps quick and light
> 
> ...


 besting it as usual.

light you say 

l


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> besting it as usual.
> 
> light you say
> 
> l


Thanks buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> GM mate,
> 
> Quick flyby, how are things going in here, all looks well. Nice chest sesh too


All good mate,i ache today---funny enough:lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok chest and triceps quick and light
> 
> ...


chest tastic mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BigFella...quick swoosh...eoouuufffff.....I bet your chesticles are aching after that little lot.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Morning mate. Good training as usual!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys,ok now more about this journal,my new signature tells a bit!

Basicaly,i am now fit and fairly strong,with only a minor elbow pain and an old back injury to slow me,so I am about to have an off season bulk,whilst maintaining reasonable condition,i hope to achieve 230k bench-should be easy,as have done 220k.I also want 260-300k on squat max and rack pulls,this will be the challenge, as I have only just started to do these again after a 10 year stoppage(did a few rack pulls last year),at the moment the are on 180k for reps,but as with all my lifts these figures are raw-not even a belt.I am going to invest in a belt soon I recon ,for safety on the big lifts,but only when pushing hard.

Some AAS went in today as I am using slow/fast combination here,first TrT sus went in last week-English organon.Today I put another in with 500 mg of boldenone undecylenate by Alpha pharma and half of 1 ml MTPM by Rhom.

The dose totals are...250ML sustanon every 4 days with 500ml Boldenone,Half a ml of MTPM on training days, upto perhaps 1ml on heavy compound [email protected] 201mg/ml.I will take just one schering proviron 25mcg per day,from a week or so,once things are happening as I love it,it is enough to prevent any oestrogen issues with me normaly too

This is the biggest course I have done for bulking in many years,gonna get wild I recon


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,ok now more about this journal,my new signature tells a bit!
> 
> Basicaly,i am now fit and fairly strong,with only a minor elbow pain and an old back injury to slow me,so I am about to have an off season bulk,whilst maintaining reasonable condition,i hope to achieve 230k bench-should be easy,as have done 220k.I also want 260-300k on squat max and rack pulls,this will be the challenge, as I have only just started to do these again after a 10 year stoppage(did a few rack pulls last year),at the moment the are on 180k for reps,but as with all my lifts these figures are raw-not even a belt.I am going to invest in a belt soon I recon ,for safety on the big lifts,but only when pushing hard.
> 
> ...


Nice to set good goals, best of luck with them.:thumbup:

As for all that gear:confused: could be anything all Chinese to me lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Nice to set good goals, best of luck with them.:thumbup:
> 
> As for all that gear:confused: could be anything all Chinese to me lol


Thanks mate,no I don't use Chinese gear,it is mostly bunk:cowboy:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,ok now more about this journal,my new signature tells a bit!
> 
> Basicaly,i am now fit and fairly strong,with only a minor elbow pain and an old back injury to slow me,so I am about to have an off season bulk,whilst maintaining reasonable condition,i hope to achieve 230k bench-should be easy,as have done 220k.I also want 260-300k on squat max and rack pulls,this will be the challenge, as I have only just started to do these again after a 10 year stoppage(did a few rack pulls last year),at the moment the are on 180k for reps,but as with all my lifts these figures are raw-not even a belt.I am going to invest in a belt soon I recon ,for safety on the big lifts,but only when pushing hard.
> 
> ...


looking forward to seeing what you can achieve when you eat for growth while assisted mate, especially after such a long period of dieting. :thumb:

Kinda suspect its gonna get scary :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> looking forward to seeing what you can achieve when you eat for growth while assisted mate, especially after such a long period of dieting. :thumb:
> 
> Kinda suspect its gonna get scary :lol:


Truth is I have eased up on diet to get a bit of rebound went up from 320 to 334,then I came off gear,dropped back to 320 from 334,then ate more and did a sust on 1/10 and peps for 4 days or so and have bounced back to a fairly solid 334lb today---the wonders of glycogen and water are so predictable with me!

With this course I will eat mostly ,but not fully clean,still utilising the manipulated fat/carb/protein sums I have learnt when dieting,to gain mass,the gear is all premium quality(rhom MTPM is very good too),I will monitor skin thickness closely,to minimise fat gain,but main goal is to get big and strong,i may have a plan next year!!! :rolleye:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, that sounds like a plan.....and I very nearly understood over half of wut you said there tweeny:laugh: will have to rename you now as it looks like tweeny is getting the brush off...haha.....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Okay, that sounds like a plan.....and I very nearly understood over half of wut you said there tweeny:laugh: will have to rename you now as it looks like tweeny is getting the brush off...haha.....x


Half is better than none!

xx

TODAY IS LEGS!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Food

200g raw oats/100g whey start


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok just been to Doc's regarding a lump that has appeared in my tummy button,i thought it may be a rupture from squatting,he agreed then looked,after examining it he said he was not convinced as when I cough it does not move,,,,,,sooooo back to cancer clinic on Thurs to have it checked out.I was lucky as I shorted the system and chatted up the woman regarding an appointment I already had with skin cancer specialist.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Ok just been to Doc's regarding a lump that has appeared in my tummy button,i thought it may be a rupture from squatting,he agreed then looked,after examining it he said he was not convinced as when I cough it does not move,,,,,,sooooo back to cancer clinic on Thurs to have it checked out.I was lucky as I shorted the system and chatted up the woman regarding an appointment I already had with skin cancer specialist.


Hope it gets sorted quickly mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Just as well you managed to get a quick appointment mate. Hopefully it's nothing, but still best to get it checked by qualified professional.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Legs

Squats free weight

60k x 12

100k x 8

150k x 6

200k x 3 Pb in old age,not done for 10 years

200k x 2 but not good and real wobbly,core ****ed!

Leg extensions

12 x 200lb

10 x 210 lb

7 x 250lb

Legs fooked up,barely walk,gut did not split any more but realy think it to be a rupture from last session!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Hope it gets sorted quickly mate :thumbup1:


Thanks mate,it will be!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Just as well you managed to get a quick appointment mate. Hopefully it's nothing, but still best to get it checked by qualified professional.


Fairly confident it has torn mate,but with recent history as you say it's best checked.thanks


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ok just been to Doc's regarding a lump that has appeared in my tummy button,i thought it may be a rupture from squatting,he agreed then looked,after examining it he said he was not convinced as when I cough it does not move,,,,,,sooooo back to cancer clinic on Thurs to have it checked out.I was lucky as I shorted the system and chatted up the woman regarding an appointment I already had with skin cancer specialist.


Hope it's nothing to worry about ! :thumbup1:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Life has away of kicking you in a teeth just as your getting things together, all the best with it you know it won't stop your progress even if it slows you down for a bit.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Hope it's nothing to worry about ! :thumbup1:


It will be fine mate thanks



mygym said:


> Life has away of kicking you in a teeth just as your getting things together, all the best with it you know it won't stop your progress even if it slows you down for a bit.


You know it mate!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best big fella. Nice leg session too:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> All the best big fella. Nice leg session too:thumbup1:


Thanks mate,i can feel it now lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You gotta lump in your tummy button?...hummmm.....did you check it for crumbs and fluffballs? just sayin'...... 

seriously though, good to get it checked...x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice squatting mate, fingers crossed re your lump.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> You gotta lump in your tummy button?...hummmm.....did you check it for crumbs and fluffballs? just sayin'......
> 
> seriously though, good to get it checked...x





BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice squatting mate, fingers crossed re your lump.


Thanks guys xx


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Hope it's good news for you pal.

Regardless, you're lifting is still epic! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Hope it's good news for you pal.
> 
> Regardless, you're lifting is still epic! :thumb:


Cheers buddy it is getting up there slowly:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Feeling like the trt sus has kicked in with MTPM,now awaiting boldenone to pick it up some,feeling awesome with high food intake already,this is gonna be special.Forearm pull 60% better---good old peps!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking bit of food going in today,

200g oats/100g whey

10oz chicken/brown pasta/banana

Home made fish cakes,2 cans tuna/mash/chilli/ginger/peas/lime zest/juice/salt/pepper mmmm!

10 dates /Mct/100g whey post w/o

8oz chicken curry and veg for tea

about 14oz lamb for evening snack,will digest slowly over night feeding my exploded fibres!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Rack pull and Dorian style row combo

60k x 15

100k x 10

150k x 8

then just rack pulls

200k x 2

240k x 1 x 2 sets,using wraps to bar.

I think my rack pull target will be simples!

Close grip pulldown

3 x stack to fail around 12 reps

Standing wide grip rows from low pulley

3 x 10 not to fail,as fooked enough ,just a pump up

Lower back feels awesome,again no belt used as usual!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just butchered a whole rump of Irish aged steak and put two legs of lamb in the oven,if you wanna be big ,you gotta eat big


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

2 legs of lamb in the oven....oh boy you must be hungry! I would have to sleep sitting up if I ate that...in fact I wouldn't be able to move for a bout 3 months, and would need much much bigger pants!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

mmmm love lamb with garlic and rosemary ....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mint sauce for me


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Garlic, rosemary, mint sauce, crisp roasties, veg and gravy...phwooooaaaaaaarrrrrrr..... 

It's everyone round to tweeny's for dinner this weekend then...:laugh:

Morning Tank....  . Nope...don't like that one, begins with T......hummmm.......debating new name, got a short list....

Hope today is good to you xx


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Mr Big,

Just dropping in to see how things are going, and I am leaving your diary with a yen for slow roasted lamb......Pretty sure I have some lamb shanks in the freezer with my name all over em!! Hope things are OK on the health front and that Mrs Big and Miss Big are keeping you on the straight and narrow.

x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Greshie said:


> mmmm love lamb with garlic and rosemary ....





BestBefore1989 said:


> mint sauce for me





Flubs said:


> Garlic, rosemary, mint sauce, crisp roasties, veg and gravy...phwooooaaaaaaarrrrrrr.....
> 
> It's everyone round to tweeny's for dinner this weekend then...:laugh:
> 
> ...


Lol,guys,i batched it with gravy/coffee added for depth,lovely and on sale at my cafe



bluejoanna said:


> Hey Mr Big,
> 
> Just dropping in to see how things are going, and I am leaving your diary with a yen for slow roasted lamb......Pretty sure I have some lamb shanks in the freezer with my name all over em!! Hope things are OK on the health front and that Mrs Big and Miss Big are keeping you on the straight and narrow.
> 
> x


Thanks Bj ,they are and everything is rosey here,hope your world is getting less stressful!xx


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Lol,guys,i batched it with gravy/coffee added for depth,lovely and on sale at my cafe


Roast lamb with coffee? Please explain that one mate!

I've occasionally used coffee when cooking, but more for putting onto the sides of steaks when I grill them. The coffee actually does go well like that, especially when I get all clever and make red wine sauce to use as bed for the steak with a bit of chives on top of the steak. Yum!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> Roast lamb with coffee? Please explain that one mate!
> 
> I've occasionally used coffee when cooking, but more for putting onto the sides of steaks when I grill them. The coffee actually does go well like that, especially when I get all clever and make red wine sauce to use as bed for the steak with a bit of chives on top of the steak. Yum!


Sounds good,try adding it to stew/gravy/chilli etc,gives depth!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey there lovely,

Just poppin in and had a wee browse around .

Hope you get your button seen to soon and all goes well... :thumbup1:

Meanwhile, your doing what you do best.....keep up the masseev lifts ... love it...

Hugs..

xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> Hey there lovely,
> 
> Just poppin in and had a wee browse around .
> 
> ...


Thanks me dear,all will be well in here,i have no doubt!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Shoulders today

Upright rows on smithy strict to nose level

60k x 15

80k x 12

80k x 11 then could not get the desired hight so,

100k x 8 at three quarter ROM/partials

120k x 5 as above

120k x 4 as above

140k x 3 half movement partials x 3 sets

Free weight and strict upright rows,lifting to above head on ez bar

50k strict x 11 reps/10/8

Amongst the smithy uprights I performed two sets lateral raises and three sets of front raises,superset style to fail with medium weights

To finish went back to smithy and kept pulling on the 140k until it wouldn't let me perform any more reps/or movement at all,total fail...

High cable rear delt with straight arm,just a pump up x 2sets

Gym owner said he thought I looked very good and the best he has ever seen me,made my day tbh!(he ain't a one to give out compliments easy either!)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice going ya beast 

always nic3e to get a wee surprise compliment when out n about


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Nice going ya beast
> 
> always nic3e to get a wee surprise compliment when out n about


It was very nice mate,i will post up some pics in next few weeks,i recon by then I should be getting a bit scary:lol:

Love the avi mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Shoulders today
> 
> ...


Dont think your doing enough reps for shoulders

:lol:

Awsome workout mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dont think your doing enough reps for shoulders
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Awsome workout mate :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

cor blimey, 1st time I've looked in here. You don't half shift some weight mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Some serious weight being moved in here I see :thumb:

All the best with your appointment mate; great to see you so positive 

I am really looking forward to following the next stage of your transformation.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mark_star said:


> cor blimey, 1st time I've looked in here. You don't half shift some weight mate :thumbup1:


Welcome in mate,i do love Biglbs style training mate,it truly smashes the fibres!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Some serious weight being moved in here I see :thumb:
> 
> All the best with your appointment mate; great to see you so positive
> 
> I am really looking forward to following the next stage of your transformation.


Cheers mate,been put forward for ultra sound ,just to be sure I have not got worse problems than a torn lining or similar.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Want to train today ,however I have had a heavy week training every day ,so will take today out to grow/eat/recover,should smash chest tomorrow though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well the lads at the gym convinced me to!Just for a laugh as I am bulking up!

Video of 200k smithy bench multiple drop set to follow,here was a pic of me about to do a 180k,it was easy hence drop set up later ,with details


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Well the lads at the gym convinced me to!Just for a laugh as I am bulking up!
> 
> Video of 200k smithy bench multiple drop set to follow,here was a pic of me about to do a 180k,it was easy hence drop set up later ,with details


****ing pretty boy:lol:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

You really are a huge fecker.

Have you always been naturally big even before stepping into a gym?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> ****ing pretty boy:lol:


 



Bull Terrier said:


> You really are a huge fecker.
> 
> Have you always been naturally big even before stepping into a gym?


No mate,i was a skinny until 20yo,putting mass on was hard,then at 23 I discovered Deca!



Keeks said:


> :thumb:


lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Here it is,though I didn't include bar weight at 10k,so it was 210k,just before this I did 190k x 1 ,160k x 5, 120k x 5,90k x 15,50k x 16,I will post 190k in a bit,takes fookin ages uploading!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh yes and my lump.............had ultra sound,it is a small rupture,pmsl,what a relief! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Here it is,though I didn't include bar weight at 10k,so it was 210k,just before this I did 190k x 1 ,160k x 5, 120k x 5,90k x 15,50k x 16,I will post 190k in a bit,takes fookin ages uploading!


Nice, would rep you but I need to spread the love


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Oh yes and my lump.............had ultra sound,it is a small rupture,pmsl,what a relief! :thumb:


 :confused1:

whats that? a hernia?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> whats that? a hernia?


Basicaly yes mateBloody squats:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Basicaly yes mateBloody squats:lol:


 :lol:

so what do you do about that? ignore it and hope it don't get any bigger?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol:
> 
> so what do you do about that? ignore it and hope it don't get any bigger?


Not worried realy mate,it ain't gonna kill me,it could have been far worse!

I will go and see Doc,just to check my guts are not due to fall out:lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

phew..

That's okayish news., an umbilical hernia can be easily repaired surgically if necessary...may not even require mesh insert if small enough...

:thumb:

Xx


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

ps loved the vids...

Was shouting "go on" at the iPad during your pressing...great stuff man ...

Xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> phew..
> 
> That's okayish news., an umbilical hernia can be easily repaired surgically if necessary...may not even require mesh insert if small enough...
> 
> ...





Enjoy1 said:


> ps loved the vids...
> 
> Was shouting "go on" at the iPad during your pressing...great stuff man ...
> 
> Xx


Thanks my lovely!

That all sounds great mate,were you a nurse?x


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I will pm you babes..

Xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No training for me this weekend,i think I earnt a rest,to grow from all the graft put in this week!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No training for me this weekend,i think I earnt a rest,to grow from all the graft put in this week!


Sometimes enough is enough kickback and enjoy your rewards!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I dont know why i have not popped in here before, well i dont think i have, it's hard to remember where i have been these days lol, very nice lifting mate, i would not worry about your umbilical hernia, i had one last year, had my op last December, you are only in the hospital for half a day, then they kick you out lol, had mine under general anesthetic, and had the mesh, they made a fcuk up of the scar, and i did get a little infection, when my gp saw what they had done to me, she was very apologetic, i told her it's not her fault, she was fuming, anyway all is good now, i'm not to sure how i did mine, and was going to leave it, but was talked into having it done, i suppose i'm glad i did have it done though, keep up the good work mate, you looking very good for an old un lol........................and strong as fcuk


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Sometimes enough is enough kickback and enjoy your rewards!


I think so shoulder is tender today and forearm still not right,so I shall eat like a KiNG and rest up.....



Ken Hutchinson said:


> I dont know why i have not popped in here before, well i dont think i have, it's hard to remember where i have been these days lol, very nice lifting mate, i would not worry about your umbilical hernia, i had one last year, had my op last December, you are only in the hospital for half a day, then they kick you out lol, had mine under general anesthetic, and had the mesh, they made a fcuk up of the scar, and i did get a little infection, when my gp saw what they had done to me, she was very apologetic, i told her it's not her fault, she was fuming, anyway all is good now, i'm not to sure how i did mine, and was going to leave it, but was talked into having it done, i suppose i'm glad i did have it done though, keep up the good work mate, you looking very good for an old un lol........................and strong as fcuk


Thanks Ken,always good to chat to you,you are welcome if you subbed in,the lifts will be getting epic soon enough,the volume and intensity are already high as you saw.

I am carrying a load of water at the mo,due to peptides and Test,i want it for the coming three months or so as with it comes massive power,in mid January I will slowly begin a second cut,but I will not have 90 lbs to lose,i hope to only need to lose 1 st of water(That will come out within2/ 3 weeks of coming off sus and by then deca) and 25lbs of fat ,then hopefully I should be in very good condition and much larger mass wiseLegs are getting hit hard in next 3 months!

Weight should again end up at 320lbs,but in pretty good condition.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

It's nice to see some big blokes moving big weights, ie you and bear, thats what got me into the weights in the first place, not all this prancing about in your undies lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> It's nice to see some big blokes moving big weights, ie you and bear, thats what got me into the weights in the first place, not all this prancing about in your undies lol


Thanks mate,we are similar in many ways,as @Therealbigbear is a nice guy as well:lol:

I never fancied prancing about realy,i would need to roll my cock up to get the speedo's on:whistling:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,we are similar in many ways,as @bigbear is a nice guy as well:lol:
> 
> I never fancied prancing about realy,i would need to roll my cock up to get the speedo's on:whistling:


You could have them let out at the front (do people still have things let out) lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You could have them let out at the front (do people still have things let out) lol


 :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No training for me this weekend,i think I earnt a rest,to grow from all the graft put in this week!


Yes u certainly do deserve a rest. Great pressing and vid and good news on your Ickle lump too.....xx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Here it is,though I didn't include bar weight at 10k,so it was 210k,just before this I did 190k x 1 ,160k x 5, 120k x 5,90k x 15,50k x 16,I will post 190k in a bit,takes fookin ages uploading!


Lovely work mate. Can't rep you at the mo, though.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Loads of noise ya big fanny. 

Good lifting though, nearly as good as your shirt lifting.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Loads of noise ya big fanny.
> 
> Good lifting though, nearly as good as your shirt lifting.


I am more worried about what you are putting up ya!--as per your signature--!Than I am pressing 250k on the bench pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Lovely work mate. Can't rep you at the mo, though.


Thanks mate,i did try to get 2 reps at 210k,but only managed the other half pmsl!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Yes u certainly do deserve a rest. Great pressing and vid and good news on your Ickle lump too.....xx


My body does feel a bit smashed today ,I pinned the 250 sus and 500mg boldenone today,as per every 4 days ,will do this for 40 days in total(bulk on slow acting I find more useful)Then subject to weight/condition may change to deca/sus for 4 to 6 weeks more or parabolan/prop-for two weeks if I decide to come off at that point,or idealy Npp if I can get a good Alpha Pharma one.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> My body does feel a bit smashed today ,I pinned the 250 sus and 500mg boldenone today,as per every 4 days ,will do this for 40 days in total(bulk on slow acting I find more useful)Then subject to weight/condition may change to deca/sus for 4 to 6 weeks more or parabolan/prop-for two weeks if I decide to come off at that point,or idealy Npp if I can get a good Alpha Pharma one.


Morning Sherman, (still working through my shortlist of new names for you, heehee...I quite like this one, named after the tank? cos you're built like one)...still, got another few to play with before I officially name you something completely different to what you actually want to be called....errr?..cough...that's the way I roll Bigfella...xx

errrrr?....right...urrmmm.....got the first 7 words, lol.....rest is a bit on and off..:laugh: ...hope you have a lovely day today, and if you're feeling a bit tired still, then fill up your tum with a good sunday dinner and then kick back on the sofa and watch a film or something....reeeessssssssst....take care you...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Sherman, (still working through my shortlist of new names for you, heehee...I quite like this one, named after the tank? cos you're built like one)...still, got another few to play with before I officially name you something completely different to what you actually want to be called....errr?..cough...that's the way I roll Bigfella...xx
> 
> errrrr?....right...urrmmm.....got the first 7 words, lol.....rest is a bit on and off..:laugh: ...hope you have a lovely day today, and if you're feeling a bit tired still, then fill up your tum with a good sunday dinner and then kick back on the sofa and watch a film or something....reeeessssssssst....take care you...x


As long as you don't call me Susan,i am happy

Yes a movie is on the cards and I think I will do a @Mingster and get a pizza in as its legs tomorrow and I need the beans!That benching finished me off alright:lol:

What are your plans me dear?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> What are your plans me dear?


Hee hee...I won't call you Susan moi dahhhlin' haha...

Well, it's raining like anything here, so I've done sorting out of old clothes, books, stuff like that. Then, I got a hankering to bake stuff, which is a great pastime for a poop day. So, I put me radio on, made a cuppa tea and got busy in da kitchen, which is actually where I like to be....I know, I know, girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl! Haha

So far, I've made 13 scones with sultanas in, 3 loaves of bread, a Victoria sponge and a chocolate and chestnut truffle cake. I've got to go to the shop to get some icing sugar so I can make buttercream for the sponge which is a bit annoying cos I was sure I had some, but never mind. My kitchen smells really goooooooorrrrrrrrrrgeous, and I luv it. Xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ps: I am going to make some coconut biccies after lunch.....yum....I hope to goodness I can stop most of this going into my own stomach! Lol.... :rolleye:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Hee hee...I won't call you Susan moi dahhhlin' haha...
> 
> Well, it's raining like anything here, so I've done sorting out of old clothes, books, stuff like that. Then, I got a hankering to bake stuff, which is a great pastime for a poop day. So, I put me radio on, made a cuppa tea and got busy in da kitchen, which is actually where I like to be....I know, I know, girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl! Haha
> 
> So far, I've made 13 scones with sultanas in, 3 loaves of bread, a Victoria sponge and a chocolate and chestnut truffle cake. I've got to go to the shop to get some icing sugar so I can make buttercream for the sponge which is a bit annoying cos I was sure I had some, but never mind. My kitchen smells really goooooooorrrrrrrrrrgeous, and I luv it. Xx


 :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Ps: I am going to make some coconut biccies after lunch.....yum....*I hope to goodness I can stop most of this going into my own stomach!* Lol.... :rolleye:


Can I be of any help?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> As long as you don't call me Susan,i am happy
> 
> Yes a movie is on the cards and I think I will do a @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=54755" target="_blank">Mingster</a> and get a pizza in as its legs tomorrow and I need the beans!That benching finished me off alright:lol:
> 
> What are your plans me dear?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol BB, that's exactly what I was thinking of when Sherman said that, hahaha.....

And yes! You can help, you can both help....by traipsing down with your respective partners and any ankle biters and help me to scoff the lot! Hahaha........whilst I sit there with my halo on going " oh no, I couldn't possibly have one....." Hahaha......xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hee hee...I won't call you Susan moi dahhhlin' haha...
> 
> Well, it's raining like anything here, so I've done sorting out of old clothes, books, stuff like that. Then, I got a hankering to bake stuff, which is a great pastime for a poop day. So, I put me radio on, made a cuppa tea and got busy in da kitchen, which is actually where I like to be....I know, I know, girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl! Haha
> 
> So far, I've made 13 scones with sultanas in, 3 loaves of bread, a Victoria sponge and a chocolate and chestnut truffle cake. I've got to go to the shop to get some icing sugar so I can make buttercream for the sponge which is a bit annoying cos I was sure I had some, but never mind. My kitchen smells really goooooooorrrrrrrrrrgeous, and I luv it. Xx


Enjoy the carb up!

We just raided the Olde Worlde sweet shop for my carb up,sweet coated peanuts/Choc Brazils/space dust(Mia)/Jelly beans/selection of penny sweets inc.choc mice/choc/hundred thousand pennies/teeth/banana sweets and choc coated version and Spotty dick choc bar,,,,,i am half way through it all now,i feel sick....bottle of red later and a pizza I recon,,,,,,,all ready for legs then!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


>


I hoped someone would realise where that came from mate pmsl..........Had I have said 'You can call me Susan if it pleases you.....' That would have been from.....?(Film)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I hoped someone would realise where that came from mate pmsl..........Had I have said 'You can call me Susan if it pleases you.....' That would have been from.....?(Film)


Is it from the film snatch?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Coming on a treat mate, good work.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Is it from the film snatch?


BINGO. you'd think it was the only film he'd ever watched, well that and Predator :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Is it from the film snatch?







Disco......(another film!!)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Coming on a treat mate, good work.


Thanks buddy!x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> BINGO. you'd think it was the only film he'd ever watched, well that and Predator :lol:


As you know I lived a very sheltered life:whistling:


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Morning Big Man - Looks like you have had a good weekend. Red wine and sweets - my kind of diet!! Sending positive Monday morning vibes my friend....x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> *Disco**.*.....(another film!!)


Pulp fiction??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Pulp fiction??


Exactamondo ,check out the brains on Brad......

I love most classic/cult films tbh, Machete is a current favourite--music is awesome too!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

bluejoanna said:


> Morning Big Man - Looks like you have had a good weekend. Red wine and sweets - my kind of diet!! Sending positive Monday morning vibes my friend....x


My day is far better for them,thanks,,,,,,legs latermg:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Exactamondo ,check out the brains on Brad......
> 
> I love most classic/cult films tbh, Machete is a current favourite--music is awesome too!


Machete is cranky lol, Pulp fiction is one of my all time faves m8, cant beat the script on that film. Tarantino is an absolute genius.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Machete is cranky lol, Pulp fiction is one of my all time faves m8, cant beat the script on that film. Tarantino is an absolute genius.


Tarantino has last brain cell we all lack......the music played at the end of kill bill 2 is legendary ...Chingon did all of it,i have the Cd it is awesome..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good video mate on the smith. man you are strong!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good video mate on the smith. man you are strong!


Cheers mate,it took a while ,but I got stronger the harder I tried,it will be the same for you mate,you will get 16/17/18 st if you want it enough


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ahhh....so here we are :cool2: sub'd mate!

pig iron eh? some MASSIVE targets there brother


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,it took a while ,but I got stronger the harder I tried,it will be the same for you mate,you will get 16/17/18 st if you want it enough


18 stone incoming :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,it took a while ,but I got stronger the harder I tried,it will be the same for you mate,you will get 16/17/18 st if you want it enough





Sambuca said:


> 18 stone incoming :lol:


18st+ for me this bulk


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 18st+ for me this bulk


How heavy r u now? Lol

I cut down to 170lbs July 213 now lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh....so here we are :cool2: sub'd mate!
> 
> pig iron eh? some MASSIVE targets there brother


All doable buddy,i had not squatted or rack pulled regularly of properly for ten year and that is where I am now

Welcome in I think you will like this ride


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> How heavy r u now? Lol
> 
> I cut down to 170lbs July 213 now lol


about 15.5 i think mate....maybe more. was 17.4 at the peak of my last bulk....so looking for 18+ this time


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> about 15.5 i think mate....maybe more. was 17.4 at the peak of my last bulk....so looking for 18+ this time


sweet should be do able look forward to your no doubt mental cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> All doable buddy,i had not squatted or rack pulled regularly of properly for ten year and that is where I am now
> 
> Welcome in I think you will like this ride


im sure i will my friend 



Sambuca said:


> sweet should be do able look forward to your no doubt mental cycle


mad? me ? nooooooo  test/deca/dbol (or oxys) 750/750/50-100mg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> im sure i will my friend
> 
> mad? me ? nooooooo  test/deca/dbol (or oxys) 750/750/50-100mg


That classic stack with d/bol has built more muscle than Detroit!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Decided to have a few more days off,throat real sore,shoulder and elbow feel worse due to virus,i have been fighting this off for two weeks,but because of gear it has now got hold of me#(also my low white blood cell count),as it is long acting there is no point in coming off,i will just eat and grow,whilst getting over this,first session back will be legs though.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

GWS big fella!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> GWS big fella!


I am a proper Man flue subscriber mate,it knocks me out ,big time,i put it down to the mass being run on restricted lung capacity,like putting a restrictor on a 1000bhp engine,allowing it to only 'breath'enough to make 500bhp--still good but not good for me pmsl


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Bigfella...you poorly with a virus....oh dear...I hope it will pass and not linger...I agree with the rest, eat and grow thing...hee heee....but, but....not too many sweeties hey? Have an uggg moi dear....((((((((((((0)))))))))))) and beeeg hugs to the ickle one and a respectful hello to Mrs Bigfella too..x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Bigfella...you poorly with a virus....oh dear...I hope it will pass and not linger...I agree with the rest, eat and grow thing...hee heee....but, but....not too many sweeties hey? Have an uggg moi dear....((((((((((((0)))))))))))) and beeeg hugs to the ickle one and a respectful hello to Mrs Bigfella too..x


Aww thanks mate x


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope you're feeling better soon captain.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BigFella, how are you feeling today? What plans do you have? I hope resting is one of them? For at least a few mins anyway...have a good day.x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey up big man, hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,we are similar in many ways,as @Therealbigbear is a nice guy as well:lol:
> 
> I never fancied prancing about realy,i would need to roll my cock up to get the speedo's on:whistling:


But I'm better looking


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> But I'm better looking


I'll keep the big cock


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon captain.


Cheers Sir,got Doc's tomoz,it will be anti-biotics I recon,as usual it's in chest now so keep going shades of blue(lungs/throat closed up)



Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella, how are you feeling today? What plans do you have? I hope resting is one of them? For at least a few mins anyway...have a good day.x


Better but need pills!!!Doing sweat fanny at the mo,just 3 or 4 hrs at café,then settee/////



Keeks said:


> Hey up big man, hope you feel better soon. X


Thanks babe xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening....you must resting yourself on the sofa now then, watching telly...GOOD! xx


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope you get a decent outcome at docs today and a gp that isn't a hapless guesser like most!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Evening....you must resting yourself on the sofa now then, watching telly...GOOD! xx


I was in deed guilty as charged xx



GreedyBen said:


> Hope you get a decent outcome at docs today and a gp that isn't a hapless guesser like most!


I have a new Doc my old one retired!

This fella,lifts weights,was a competitive lifter and an international pro wrestler back in the day,.....how very convenient is that pmsl...thanks mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning mucker, good luck at the docs today. cant watch the fekin vids on my work comp...will get the phone out at some point today


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mucker, good luck at the docs today. cant watch the fekin vids on my work comp...will get the phone out at some point today


Sounds like a plan buddy,you will like them,i am gonna do some light legs now!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sounds like a plan buddy,you will like them,i am gonna do some light legs now!


enjoy shegger


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sounds like a plan buddy,you will like them,*i am gonna do some light legs now![/*QUOTE]
> 
> of course you are.....:no::laugh:
> 
> have a lovely day xxx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Legs,still feel sizzle but tried

Squats

10 x 70k x 2 sets

8 x 120k x2

5 x 120k

5 x 160k x 2

45deg leg press

12 x 180k

10 x 240k

8 x 280k

7 x 300k

5 x 340k --machine full,weight fell off side as I put it back on stops,as they were only just on pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> You know me too well pmsl
> 
> I did,though I have a few injuries showing ugly heads!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Weigh in at 332lbs today,2 or 3 lbs lighter and much sharper


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice leg press mate

V. Strong :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice leg press mate
> 
> V. Strong :thumb:


Thanks mate,i feel very sore today,chest is still tight too,but have antibiotics now,so should shift it off chest,i could have done 12 reps on press but lungs felt like they were going to pop!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just made a chicken goan 2lb chicken,will eat in 2 meals this evening:drool:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Just made a chicken goan 2lb chicken,will eat in 2 meals this evening:drool:


Goan whats that then?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Goan whats that then?


Indian style coconut flavour with fresh banana in my case,yummy


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Indian style coconut flavour with fresh banana in my case,yummy


I want some! Do you deliver?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Bits to feed the blood into still repairing areas after last weeks heavy weight sessions

Bor 20 reps x 80k x 3 sets

3 sets of round the world shoulder raises-light approx. 15k

3 sets upright rows to above head level on Ez bar at 30k x 15 reps

3 sets high cable curls x 15 reps

single arm straight arm cable rear delt superset with rear delt machine 15 reps on each x 3 sets

low row machine standing in squatted position stack x 3 sets x 12 reps

3 sets rope pushdowns x 18 reps

some other bits and bobs to pump it all up nice.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> I want some! Do you deliver?


Ok meal £4.95 for meal and £300 for fuel pmsl


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mygym said:


> I want some! Do you deliver?


Only if there's any left AFTER he's delivered some to mine....:laugh:

Evening Sherman...xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ok meal £4.95 for meal and £300 for fuel pmsl


Oh blimey! I just changed my mind...it's all yours buddie....hurrr hurrr....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Only if there's any left AFTER he's delivered some to mine....:laugh:
> 
> Evening Sherman...xx


Evening my lovely xxx

I will drop yours of for a cup of tea


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Evening my lovely xxx
> 
> I will drop yours of for a cup of tea


:laugh: then bring it on! Hahaha....

Runs off to plump cushions........


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cheater2K said:


> test returned


£300? You must be local to me! Fckn fuel prices:banghead:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :laugh: then bring it on! Hahaha....
> 
> Runs off to plump cushions........


I am looking forward to sipping from your bone china and best silverware to stir with then,i also hope you still have cakes:drool:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> £300? You must be local to me! Fckn fuel prices:banghead:


Look at your quote above,who is @Cheater2K ?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Look at your quote above,who is @Cheater2K ?


That would be me......


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cheater2K said:


> That would be me......


I know:confused:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend to you, Mia and mrs Biggs....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend to you, Mia and mrs Biggs....x


And to you and anyone else who reads this,Happy weekend,,,,,enjoy


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> And to you and anyone else who reads this,Happy weekend,,,,,enjoy


Happy weekend mate, have a good one.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey big guy! Just dropping in to say hello  hope all is well! X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey big guy! Just dropping in to say hello  hope all is well! X


Always nice to see you my dear,all is good here ,apart from man flu!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning poorly boy...hope today sees you feeling a bit better than yesterday....keep warm and hydrated...take care tweeny...xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning poorly boy...hope today sees you feeling a bit better than yesterday....keep warm and hydrated...take care tweeny...xx


Well,,,i think I feel slightly better,but I am such a wimp with this,now where is that Vicks chest rub?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Heyyyy up big man, love the drop set. That's similar to the drops I use I much prefer about a 20% drop per set so you're still hitting lower reps, the work comes from the cumulative reps then and it ends up heavy weight and high reps which is the only way 

None of this drop half the weight and rep out for days bollocks 

You're starting to look really good now can't believe your what 6'5 too? Must be about the same wide lol. Million miles away from the first pic I ever saw of you, like I said even then though your training/diet knowledge has worked a treat. Consistency and hard work over quick fixes any day of the week!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Legs before 11!

Free weight squat

70k x 15 x 2 set

110k x 10

110k x 8

170k x 8

210k x was gonna fail,so did a three quarter rep only,then dropped straight into-

170k x 8

120k x 10

Leg extension

half stack x 2 sets 12 reps

stack x 2 sets to fail around 10 reps ea

Calves

Bodyweight strict

30 x bw x 4 last set complete fail,no movement left

As we can see every session the intensity or weight are upped to keep the fibres guessing,i was realy blowing with this chest infection,let me tell you !pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Heyyyy up big man, love the drop set. That's similar to the drops I use I much prefer about a 20% drop per set so you're still hitting lower reps, the work comes from the cumulative reps then and it ends up heavy weight and high reps which is the only way
> 
> None of this drop half the weight and rep out for days bollocks
> 
> You're starting to look really good now can't believe your what 6'5 too? Must be about the same wide lol. Million miles away from the first pic I ever saw of you, like I said even then though your training/diet knowledge has worked a treat. Consistency and hard work over quick fixes any day of the week!


Exactly mate,this kind of drop set is the only way,you recruit far more fibres,than the lazy s0ds who cannot be assed to keep getting up(get gym staff to help...)

Thanks buddy,i recon by next summer I may have the look I persue,but we all know we are never happy:tongue:

I value your support too my friend...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi mate good looking leg session pal..hows diet lioking on the whole mate

What cals you taking in per day ??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Hi mate good looking leg session pal..hows diet lioking on the whole mate
> 
> What cals you taking in per day ??


Hi buddy,i am just building on the legs as didn't train them for about 10 years pmsl,getting better every session.

I don't count cals at all mate,i just eat good mostly and some crap here and there for sanity's sake,i do like 90% cocoa choc at the mo,it is proven to help fat loss too:whistling:

If I am honest I don't eat enough protein at mo,however weight is fairly constant but defo hardening and strength on the up.

All ok in your world buddy?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Hi buddy,i am just building on the legs as didn't train them for about 10 years pmsl,getting better every session.
> 
> I don't count cals at all mate,i just eat good mostly and some crap here and there for sanity's sake,i do like 90% cocoa choc at the mo,it is proven to help fat loss too:whistling:
> 
> ...


Yeah im good mate. Just getting to grips again with it all bro..

Will be back on right track soon enough x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like your enjoying your squatting mate:thumb:

are you high bar or low bar squatting ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looks like your enjoying your squatting mate:thumb:
> 
> are you high bar or low bar squatting ?


Mid mate Not flexible enough for low yet:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Mid mate Not flexible enough for low yet:lol:


I'm having this issue in rotator flexibility and having to squat very high bar, must work on it TBH before it starts affecting leg day 

I'll be dropping you a PM this week about meeting up for a session in the near future if your up for it still!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Bigfella...hope the cold is on its way out....have a lovely evening..x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm having this issue in rotator flexibility and having to squat very high bar, must work on it TBH before it starts affecting leg day
> 
> I'll be dropping you a PM this week about meeting up for a session in the near future if your up for it still!


'Meeting up' - he means a party, but with weights, and we're all invited  Hope that's ok @biglbs!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I'm having this issue in rotator flexibility and having to squat very high bar, must work on it TBH before it starts affecting leg day
> 
> I'll be dropping you a PM this week about meeting up for a session in the near future if your up for it still!


Pile the weights on the bar and let them bend you into shape--That's my stretching ,pmsl

That will be cracking mate,anytime you like,i look forward to ,superb,i will get you some grub!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> 'Meeting up' - he means a party, but with weights, and we're all invited  Hope that's ok @biglbs!


Exactly,it would be a good one.... @BestBefore1989 @Flubs and you guys,plus anyone else mad enough...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Exactly,it would be a good one.... @BestBefore1989 @Flubs and you guys,plus anyone else mad enough...


 @Bad Alan, can u just organise and then coordinate me  You know my schedule lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Exactly,it would be a good one.... @BestBefore1989 @Flubs and you guys,plus anyone else mad enough...


OOOh Id love to come out to play :bounce:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Exactly,it would be a good one.... @BestBefore1989 @Flubs and you guys,plus anyone else mad enough...


I'll check my time sheets tomorrow at work and get back to you  it'll be mega fun!

And yea @RXQueenie ill just tell you when you're getting picked up lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Pile the weights on the bar and let them bend you into shape--That's my stretching ,pmsl
> 
> That will be cracking mate,anytime you like,i look forward to ,superb,i will get you some grub!


I do agree with that actually thinking about how gradually as sets go on getting under bar is easier and easier. Probably not recommended in the PT handbook but we throw the rules out on a daily basis anyway


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I do agree with that actually thinking about how gradually as sets go on getting under bar is easier and easier. Probably not recommended in the PT handbook but we throw the rules out on a daily basis anyway


I ate the last Pt I spoke to,discombooblicating ****t,he was:innocent:

I will be good to go anytime after the next 3 weeks mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo Bigfella...hope the cold is on its way out....have a lovely evening..x


You ARE gonna come too? :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I ate the last Pt I spoke to,discombooblicating ****t,he was:innocent:
> 
> I will be good to go anytime after the next 3 weeks mate


That will fit in really well with us I think as busy next couple weeks  very much looking forward to it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Chest

Flat pec deck

then decline pec deck 4 sets of each to 80%

Some curls light but very strict x 3 sets 16 reps

Tricep pushdowns on lat pulldown machine upto half stack,4 sets to 90%

single arm reverse and standard grip pushdowns,superset back to back non stop to 90% on each set. set's were 15/12/8/6 reps each.(8 sets in all,no rest)

2 sets light lateral raises to 80%

Not pushing for a couple of weeks or until I lose this virus and shoulder(now80% better)/elbow niggle,as it seems I need to be on form in about 3 weeks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> That will fit in really well with us I think as busy next couple weeks  very much looking forward to it!


Cool,it will be fun to play


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You ARE gonna come too? :thumb:


I will if I can, thank you for asking. I'll need to check train times etc.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I will if I can, thank you for asking. I'll need to check train times etc.


Perhaps work something out with @queenie[MENTION=51335] @ [MENTION=51335]Bad Alan[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I will if I can, thank you for asking. I'll need to check train times etc.





biglbs said:


> Perhaps work something out with @queenie and [MENTION=51335]Bad Alan ?


Yeah @Flubs, Will and I are gonna pick u up - we'd already decided! lol x


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Cool,it will be fun to play


Playtime 16th November? 

@Flubs we can pick you up en route if you like, more than happy to if this date fits!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah @[Redacted], Will and I are gonna pick u up - we'd already decided! lol x





Bad Alan said:


> Playtime 16th November?
> 
> @[Redacted] we can pick you up en route if you like, more than happy to if this date fits!


Wow! Really? That would be brilliant...how kind of you...I will pitch some money for petrol or something though, I'm no taker....

Hee hee.....yahooooooooooooooooo.............BigFella...snicker snicker....you better warn the gym to remove all electrical cables and things I can poke my fingers into in case I wreck the place and get everybody arrested or something :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Wow! Really? That would be brilliant...how kind of you...I will pitch some money for petrol or something though, I'm no taker....
> 
> Hee hee.....yahooooooooooooooooo.............BigFella...snicker snicker....you better warn the gym to remove all electrical cables and things I can poke my fingers into in case I wreck the place and get everybody arrested or something :laugh:


Oh yes and hide all evidence of any nice food from grumpy Miss diet head here!!

The big guy probably worrying about what he's let himself in for with this motley crew!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Playtime 16th November?
> 
> @Flubs we can pick you up en route if you like, more than happy to if this date fits!


Looks ok at mo as long as no staff issues happen.if we workout early we can eat at cafe after.yes we have saladd! Poota out at mo so on poxy phone till weds.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Did some back yesterday

Rack pulls off bottom stops

15 @ 100

12 @ 140

5 @ 180

1 @ 220

260 fail lol

Dropped back to @240 I did last week and fail.too much into 260pmsl

Dorrian rows strict and zlow

4 @ 60, 80, 120 120

Other bits too.......felt flat as low carb and fat all week.lost four lbs.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Did some back yesterday
> 
> Rack pulls off bottom stops
> 
> ...


Nice workout mate. I should have trained today but I just moped around the house instead.

Ill make up for it tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Looks ok at mo as long as no staff issues happen.if we workout early we can eat at cafe after.yes we have saladd! Poota out at mo so on poxy phone till weds.


That'd be great!! 

Say provisional date 16th November ill drop you my mobile number in PM to exchange details and keep in touch better?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> That'd be great!!
> 
> Say provisional date 16th November ill drop you my mobile number in PM to exchange details and keep in touch better?


Q has mine just call anytime buddy


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Q has mine just call anytime buddy


I don't  my incredibly 'smart' phone deleted all my contacts!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I don't  my incredibly 'smart' phone deleted all my contacts!


Ooops


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Snap.


Mrs lbs and Mia are looking forward to meeting youxx bb4 is date ok?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mrs lbs and Mia are looking forward to meeting youxx bb4 is date ok?


Ahhhh...how kind of you to say that...it will be really lovely to meet them too. The date is fine for me at the moment.......errrmmmm...

Are you really planning on feeding us salad? :crying: errrmmm....cough...with chips?  ......:laugh:

Pweeeeeeeeese? Ipromisetositasfarawayfromthedietingclanaspossiblewithabagovermyheadifithelps? Gulp...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Mrs lbs and Mia are looking forward to meeting youxx bb4 is date ok?


Looking forward to it mate.

Ill be at the end of week 3 of my PCT so RXQueenie and Flubs will probably out lift me as well as have better form.

speaking of which, anyone got a preference on what are we going to train?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ahhhh...how kind of you to say that...it will be really lovely to meet them too. The date is fine for me at the moment.......errrmmmm...
> 
> Are you really planning on feeding us salad? :crying: errrmmm....cough...with chips?  ......:laugh:
> 
> Pweeeeeeeeese? Ipromisetositasfarawayfromthedietingclanaspossiblewithabagovermyheadifithelps? Gulp...


No it is aged irish rump at my house!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking forward to it mate.
> 
> Ill be at the end of week 3 of my PCT so RXQueenie and Flubs will probably out lift me as well as have better form.
> 
> speaking of which, anyone got a preference on what are we going to train?


I think it will be a this and that bit of smashing with tip swapping tbh but who knows pmsl


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I vote shoulders  get some heavy pressing in there?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I vote shoulders  get some heavy pressing in there?


I recon shoulderz and chest.tri then!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> I recon shoulderz and chest.tri then!


I don't train chest but I will watch u guys do that!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

My shoulders are really pants, but if u don't mind me only lifting girlie weights then I'm game...hurrr hurrr....

Note to oneself: start diet immediately so I don't look like an elephant on the day and remember to stand next to biggie at all times in an effort to look slim.....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> My shoulders are really pants, but if u don't mind me only lifting girlie weights then I'm game...hurrr hurrr....
> 
> Note to oneself: start diet immediately so I don't look like an elephant on the day and remember to stand next to biggie at all times in an effort to look slim.....


You can use the pink plastic dumbbells when I've finished with them !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You can use the pink plastic dumbbells when I've finished with them !


Funny you should mention pink dumbells..........

:blush:  ......well! I like em.....humph.....no laughing matter......hurrr hurrr...

Ps.....it's quite fun filling biggies journal with poop when he's only got his mobile....:laugh: :bounce: I may be back with more equally astounding pics and vids... :thumb: :sneaky2: :bounce: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I don't train chest but I will watch u guys do that!


Done x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> My shoulders are really pants, but if u don't mind me only lifting girlie weights then I'm game...hurrr hurrr....
> 
> That means I can hug you lots xx
> 
> Note to oneself: start diet immediately so I don't look like an elephant on the day and remember to stand next to biggie at all times in an effort to look slim.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> You can use the pink plastic dumbbells when I've finished with them !


I may need them too if I pull anything else pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Funny you should mention pink dumbells..........
> View attachment 138945
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Starting to sound like a lot of love and not much training is gonna happen


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Legs with my son today

Three sets extensions to warm knees

Then on plate loaded squat machine.awsome kit

8 sets in all

15 reps down to 6 reps at 1100 lbs

It was full with plates on top too.very happy with power starting to come through now.

Laying leg press is way too light now.sta k plus twenty for 20 reps x3 set

Leg extensions 3 x stack to fail around 15

Five set calves fail


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Starting to sound like a lot of love and not much training is gonna happen


Ok a love in it is, bb4 will tell you.....I am easy:tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Ok a love in it is, bb4 will tell you.....I am easy:tongue:


Easy?

I think the word I used was loose

:lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning BigFella....  x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....  x


Hay there angel x


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

hey mate hope all is well with ya and your family happy training


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chris27 said:


> hey mate hope all is well with ya and your family happy training


Hi mate, all good inhere starting to feel a bit stronger now, feels great.

How is your world mate?


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate, all good inhere starting to feel a bit stronger now, feels great.
> 
> How is your world mate?


All is good in my world just training and working away ......as they say no news is good news . Take care mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon

Back in the rack

15 x 100, 10 @ 140, 5 @ 160, [email protected] 200 , 2 @ 220 , 250 fail ffs

Cgp

Stack x 3

Shlt in desert

3 @ 15

Single arm cable pulls

Light by 3 @ 12

Face pulls

StAck x 3 set

Bicep concentration x 3 @ 7

The run rack for pain


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo BigFella...sorry to mention this but....urrrmm..

"Shlt in desert"

is that errrmm....what I think it is? hee heee....what do you mean moi dahhling? :laugh: it's making me laugh cos it looks like something rude...snicker snicker.....

Hey! great to see you are on the up health wise...really good news, I'm happy bout that.....and regards to Mrs Biggie and ickle tweeny...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo BigFella...sorry to mention this but....urrrmm..
> 
> "Shlt in desert"
> 
> ...


I will show you.phone is crap for links.

Xxx back T o you


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I will show you.phone is crap for links.
> 
> Xxx back T o you


Fix the computer then :tongue:

Hows it going Tom. Looking back looks like your smashing it :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :rockon
> 
> Back in the rack
> 
> ...


You're going to need to push those deads up big boy if you're going to play gym with me 

if we press I'm screwed though lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Fix the computer then :tongue:
> 
> Hows it going Tom. Looking back looks like your smashing it :thumbup1:


Thanks mate where you been?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> You're going to need to push those deads up big boy if you're going to play gym with me
> 
> Ah but I do all my lifts no belt or wraps, with smashed L4 vertabrae .
> 
> ...


A


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I forgot how watery slow acting gear make me, up vit c and dandylion root it is then


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> You're going to need to push those deads up big boy if you're going to play gym with me
> 
> if we press I'm screwed though lol


Off to find Bad Alan's journal to see what kind of weight he dead lifts, something tells me I'm going be taking a beasting from the big boys


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I forgot how watery slow acting gear make me, up vit c and dandylion root it is then


Id happily swap my clomid for some slow acting test right now if I could :crying:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All looking good in here. Expecting a big write up of the upcoming lifting duel


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> A


It's true I am a midget in biglbs land  I'm 5ft 11 (and a half  ) though!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> It's true I am a midget in biglbs land  I'm 5ft 11 (and a half  ) though!


Lol I thought you were 4/11 the way everyone cracks on how the internet doth tell it a? I am the same hight , bb4 is 5/5 pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> All looking good in here. Expecting a big write up of the upcoming lifting duel


So it shall be....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id happily swap my clomid for some slow acting test right now if I could :crying:


Man up for our essex clan ffs, no prisoners


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning sexy! how u keeping mucker? 2days.....deca time


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning sexy! how u keeping mucker? 2days.....deca time


All good.

Deca dick it is then..

.

..boldenone has taken 3 full weeks to kick in here...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> All good.
> 
> Deca dick it is then..
> 
> ...


nice. id better get some cialis then lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate where you been?


Been getting fatter lol. Not done weights in a long while due to injurys, then been on a downer and got lazy.

I have moved house now and determined to get back at it when I can. Got to sort the garage out, its a bit crappy but will have to do.

My cable system wont fit because the roof is too low. Just managed to get the power rack in but can not do overhead presses, so will be seated ones only.

Hopefully at weekend I will be lifting girly weights to build up again lol and start to burn fat.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Been getting fatter lol. Not done weights in a long while due to injurys, then been on a downer and got lazy.
> 
> I have moved house now and determined to get back at it when I can. Got to sort the garage out, its a bit crappy but will have to do.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back.do big Z presses, sitting on butt on floor, legs out in front...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice. id better get some cialis then lol


Or proviron


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Boulders

Smith press And round world raises

2 warm ups

Then

14 @ 60

7 @ 100k

5 @ 100

2 @ 120/4 @ 80/10 @ 60 drop

The round worlds were 12k and two front two mid two laterel performed twice each set

Fried

Upright row

12 @ 60

10 @ 100

6 @ 120

4 @ 150

2 @ 170 though more A cross between shrug and row

Into drop

Face pulls x 3 set

I had to wait 15mins untill I could lift arms to drive

Stickin mass on but water is my enemy


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Boulders
> 
> ...


all that and by 7am?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> all that and by 7am?


Last night ....lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you rate NPP Tom?

I've used before and really got on with it only downside for me is it's only gear that gives me bad spots on face. Don't get it with any other AAS, thoughts on combatting this? I'm not massively vain lol but it gets bad enough for me to warrant not using it, or an alternative drug? I liked the easing pain on elbows and shoulders from the nandrolone though....

Cheers


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Do you rate NPP Tom?
> 
> I've used before and really got on with it only downside for me is it's only gear that gives me bad spots on face. Don't get it with any other AAS, thoughts on combatting this? I'm not massively vain lol but it gets bad enough for me to warrant not using it, or an alternative drug? I liked the easing pain on elbows and shoulders from the nandrolone though....
> 
> Cheers


If it causes spots, then that is a shame, how long did you stay on it?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> If it causes spots, then that is a shame, how long did you stay on it?


Yea it is as I found it really good!

Only 3 weeks mate at the back end of a 6 week cycle, androgen into anabolics phase. Typically never run longer than 6 weeks, anyway to combat spots as presume its hormonal issue? Or just avoid? What would your substitute choice be?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it is as I found it really good!
> 
> Only 3 weeks mate at the back end of a 6 week cycle, androgen into anabolics phase. Typically never run longer than 6 weeks, anyway to combat spots as presume its hormonal issue? Or just avoid? What would your substitute choice be?


It may have been a delayed toxin release from a androgens and not npp, however my first choice would be tren h ...parabolan by alpha mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Evening BigMan, hope you and fam are well. Haven't caught up for a while, weight please 

All going well for me, got first SM contest on Sunday so we'll see how that goes.

Laters


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I:rockon:

Chest

Bench...shoulders sound like rice crispies

20 @ 60k

20 @ 60

12 @ 100

7 @ 100

5 @ 100 too much pain to push hard

Pec deck flat

Stack x 3 @ 12

Peck deck decline

Half stack to fail twice

Flat bar tri pushdown

Four good zets to fail

Single arm cable stAndard then reverse grip

3 @ fail

Laying single arm reverse and stNdard grip

2 to fail

I had veins All over tri after this lot...cool


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Evening BigMan, hope you and fam are well. Haven't caught up for a while, weight please
> 
> All going well for me, got first SM contest on Sunday so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Laters


Hi buddy...nice to see you.

I weighed 337 today massing well, slowly losing water now was full of it...

Good luck in comp...where is it.?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Hi buddy...nice to see you.
> 
> I weighed 337 today massing well, slowly losing water now was full of it...
> 
> Good luck in comp...where is it.?


Good man, 337 but looking and feeling well I take it. look healthy in photo above BTW, tanned!!

Comp in WAtford, first timers, Herts Strongest Man, @ewen was meant to be doing inters but when he saw I was showing up, he bottled it 

Thanks, I'll post on blog some vids etc, should be fun.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Good man, 337 but looking and feeling well I take it. look healthy in photo above BTW, tanned!!
> 
> Comp in WAtford, first timers, Herts Strongest Man, @ewen was meant to be doing inters but when he saw I was showing up, he bottled it
> 
> Thanks, I'll post on blog some vids etc, should be fun.


Lol..yes not BAD mate.

I don't blame him...ya strong mutha...

Good luck


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Evening,

Veins all over Triceps = You're onto a winner!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Evening,
> 
> Veins all over Triceps = You're onto a winner!


Hand on heart never seen them this clearly.shoulders and chest turn black! I said I was @Breda s long lost brother..fromanother coloured mother lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Hand on heart never seen them this clearly.shoulders and chest turn black! I said I was @Breda s long lost brother..fromanother coloured mother lol


HAHA! Mixture of MT2 and Tren jabbed pre workout I guessing!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> HAHA! Mixture of MT2 and Tren jabbed pre workout I guessing!


Boldenone...sus mtpm here and there....


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Boldenone...sus mtpm here and there....


Is that stuff stronger than Creatine?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Is that stuff stronger than Creatine?


No mate about the same az vit c


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea it is as I found it really good!
> 
> Only 3 weeks mate at the back end of a 6 week cycle, androgen into anabolics phase. Typically never run longer than 6 weeks, anyway to combat spots as presume its hormonal issue? Or just avoid? What would your substitute choice be?


Or the best consolidater imo is primo depot or acetate if you can get it mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning mate, have a good un


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning mate, have a good un


Morning mate....be well


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Morning mate....be well


feeling a little better so may even try a light workout today


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Sounding strong big fella.

Veins on tri's sounds interesting..... I doubt I'll ever see that, most I've got at the moment is one making an appearance every now and again across my collarbone on to my chest and the back of my forearms. They are both novelty enough for now :lol:

How are the legs coming along?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Sounding strong big fella.
> 
> Veins on tri's sounds interesting..... I doubt I'll ever see that, most I've got at the moment is one making an appearance every now and again across my collarbone on to my chest and the back of my forearms. They are both novelty enough for now :lol:
> 
> How are the legs coming along?


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Good answer. :thumb: :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

some cracking training going on matey! also noticed you're running NPP....i've got 40ml to play with...what do u suggest as a good dosage?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

^using it (along with anapolon) as a kicker for my test/deca


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Good answer. :thumb: :lol:


Wtf....friggin mbl.....grrrr.......legs getting punished mate..stArting to f

Get strong now..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> some cracking training going on matey! also noticed you're running NPP....i've got 40ml to play with...what do u suggest as a good dosage?


Ta mate....injuries going slowly...I Am not on npp pmsl

I am on uk org sus....boldenone....prov...... have been for four weekz n

Nearly....now switching to tren h....mtpm and prop...with proviron, this will realy work well as sus And boldenone will be

Active too over next two weeks.......oh yezah


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend BigFella......xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend BigFella......xx


I love your avi xx


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like all is going well big man.

Good to see.

Been away for a few days so just catching up with shizzle lol.

ATB x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Looks like all is going well big man.
> 
> Good to see.
> 
> ...


HAy buddy...good to see you..all ok?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I love your avi xx


Thank you very much....xx


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> HAy buddy...good to see you..all ok?


 Think it will be now.

been @ mums visiting.

Got her a beautiful rest home to go to


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Thank you very much....xx


 Cxxxxx v (latin)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Think it will be now.
> 
> been @ mums visiting.
> 
> Got her a beautiful rest home to go to


Bless you my friend x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Just some bi and calves today.

. 6 sets 25 reps front calves bw

9 " " " rear " "

4 assorted bicep moves by 3 zets each looking for good pump...got it...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok finished with slow acting boldenone and sus loading now for the fun...prop

.mtpm and parabolan for next 3 weeks.....bring it on


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Errrmmmmmm......ummm.....yeaaaahhh! Of course I know wut you mean.....yeah....yeahhhhh...urrrmmm....hee hee......

Aaaaaaaaaaagggggaaaaadddooo dooo dooo push pineapple shake the tree

Agama dooo do dooo la la laaaa la......uuuurrrmmm. Ummm durrrrrr....

And the like.....

X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Errrmmmmmm......ummm.....yeaaaahhh! Of course I know wut you mean.....yeah....yeahhhhh...urrrmmm....hee hee......
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaagggggaaaaadddooo dooo dooo push pineapple shake the tree
> 
> ...


I see your future..16/11 pain....

No just hugs x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hee hee...

Heeee lurrrrrrrrvs me, he wanna hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrg me, he wanna dance wid meeeeeeeeeeeeee..... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

ok legs needed a deload tbh so and easy week was given

Squat

16 x 60k

14 x 100k

6 x 140k

6 x 140k

I have seen good growth in them since last weeks 1100lbs squat machine antics but inserts are still tender,,,so called that bit a day.

Deads

A fella was deadlifting so I ended up helping him out,as he is a gooden and has only been at them for 2 weeks,however I ended up doing

From floor deads

140k x5

140k tut demonstraton x 5

160k x 2

180k x 1

180k x 1

200k x 1

Never tried sumo style from floor.....and I like them

160k easy as pie

160k x 5 up/down no lock out/good burn

180k x 3

200k x 1 ,,,honestly these suited my joints/frame as I used standard grip and no wraps/belt

Me thinks 220 k from floor is next weeks one,if I can walk again by then,real killer on hams/abductor/glutes pmsl

I ended up doing nothing I expected to,fate led the way today and taught me that my back is becoming far stronger than I even hoped,no pain in it all,,,,,,bliss.....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nice session mate. Like the variation on the same exercises.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Nice session mate. Like the variation on the same exercises.


Thanks buddy,it has left me with many different aches that is a fact,so great for the mass I now seek:sneaky2:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been thinking about having a go at sumo style deads, you rate them then.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> I've been thinking about having a go at sumo style deads, you rate them then.


Totally diferent set of fibre damage,,,realy suited my long levers ,great to use together imo


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

mygym said:


> I've been thinking about having a go at sumo style deads, you rate them then.


They're an individual thing, you either tend to love or hate them. Depend on body frame etc.

& hey biglbs haven't dropped in in a bike how's life been treating you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> They're an individual thing, you either tend to love or hate them. Depend on body frame etc.
> 
> & hey biglbs haven't dropped in in a bike how's life been treating you?


Bloomin superb mate...in the middle of putting some mass on right now,,,how are you buddy?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea. Big lifts on the sumos can't do more than 90kg myself. Expect a bit of chaffing tomorrow. Haha


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bloody love sumo deads! Nice one


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Bloomin superb mate...in the middle of putting some mass on right now,,,how are you buddy?


Pretty good my man my eternal cut is 2-3 weeks away from bein finished then it's time for some ****ing crazy ass gains!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. Big lifts on the sumos can't do more than 90kg myself. Expect a bit of chaffing tomorrow. Haha


I live for chaffing mate,next week I will smash these,cannot wait Tbh


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> I live for chaffing mate,next week I will smash these,cannot wait Tbh


There good aren't they?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Bloody love sumo deads! Nice one


I am a good spotter mate,ya know ,last thing you wanna do is fall over backwards........my bad,,,  @Bad Alan I recon the bar would not hold enough weight for you with these pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> Pretty good my man my eternal cut is 2-3 weeks away from bein finished then it's time for some ****ing crazy ass gains!


How long did you cut,what did you lose?

Anything like my ten month 92lb antics?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> How long did you cut,what did you lose?
> 
> Anything like my ten month 92lb antics?


Did it on and off mate I've done 20lb in 18 days at some point but since august 11 I'm down 60lb and carrying much more mass and strength. Haven't done bad really IMO


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> Did it on and off mate I've done 20lb in 18 days at some point but since august 11 I'm down 60lb and carrying much more mass and strength. Haven't done bad really IMO


Good work man,reps given...what do you weigh?Journal up#?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,it has left me with many different aches that is a fact,so great for the mass I now seek:sneaky2:


Going by what your weight loss was like, I'm Very much looking forward to seeing said mass!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Good work man,reps given...what do you weigh?Journal up#?


Thanks man I'm 15 2 ish will probably be 15 dead tomorrow, gonna go to about 14 7, can't wait to be under 15 for the first time since probably 14 ish years old? Ill post some pics in about 2 weeks, I have my fattest pic on page one of my log, you may hae already seen it but this is my log; http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/196014-dat-dere-log-time-33.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Going by what your weight loss was like, I'm Very much looking forward to seeing said mass!


Thanks mate,336lb at mo,realy concentrating on areas that I have neglected due to injury and previous weight,i am only doing a short blast for now of 7 weeks in total,the next 3 weeks are where big things should happen,well that is what the plan is,unusualy I have picked up a shoulder injury and an elbow problem.Though both are improving daily,i am not on peps at mo though.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I am a good spotter mate,ya know ,last thing you wanna do is fall over backwards........my bad,,,  @Bad Alan I recon the bar would not hold enough weight for you with these pmsl


I hope I'll be getting a special spot too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I hope I'll be getting a special spot too


In a special spot...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Shuffling around like a 90 yo with piles and blistered feet.... :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice deadlifting mate :thumbup:

Never tried sump myself


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice deadlifting mate :thumbup:
> 
> Never tried sump myself


Sump a? :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sumo bl00dy phone


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sitting on a train going to sommerset..grr


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Shuffling around like a 90 yo with piles and blistered feet.... :thumb:


You have piles? Oh lawwwwwd! Painful.....x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Sitting on a train going to sommerset..grr


you do know they deliver the cider and cheese nowadays?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Not long now guys/girls.... just over a week!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Not long now guys/girls.... just over a week!


Ahhhhh it's going to be a good one


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Ahhhhh it's going to be a good one





RXQueenie said:


> Not long now guys/girls.... just over a week!


Getting excited now,just bought our lunch.......30 day aged Irish Rump......man it is tender,it will be the best you have had......!

:rockon:

Been busy this week but trained upper body a few days back so legs and upper have been done this week,though I will hit legs and deads again later or tomorrow

It went a bit like this

Flat bench

20 x 60k realy very painful first set

15 x 60k better

12 x 100k ok

10 x 140k mmm bit painful when at bottom of lift!

6 x 120k

10 x 100k Verdict ...210k drop sets cause too much fibre/insert damage pmsl

Tricep push down

5 sets all to 90%

Round the world lat/med/front raise

4 sets 12 reps very strict

Upright rows on smithy Biglbs style

40k,to,fail

40k ' '

60k to fail

100k to fail

120k to fail(6) As the weight increases Rom pays the price but these kill your shoulders,,, @Bad Alan remind me to show you these I know you will love them

Rear delts

Pulling a starter cord style of high pully,full rom and stretch,3 sets to fail,,,,pain....

shrugs

3 x 50 k 18 reps,though Upright rows did this too

Then odd pump bits


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb: Sorry not been in for ages bud...

looks like all going good in here......

loving the 'starter cord type of pulley' made me lol.....

keep up the fab work my lovely.... xxxx biggest hugs to ya


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Steak? Omg. I will literally be drooling for the next week


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Steak? Omg. I will literally be drooling for the next week


9 oz of my very finest for the ladies,12 oz for the guys..

Mrs Lbs says she is doing carbs ,,,,,new potato and celery salad,it is mmmmmmm!

Do we all eat meat?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb: Sorry not been in for ages bud...
> 
> looks like all going good in here......
> 
> ...


Hay sweets,lovely to see you,i have not been regular on here,poota fooked up and been busy,hope everything is well with you both? xx


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> 9 oz of my very finest for the ladies,12 oz for the guys..
> 
> Mrs Lbs says she is doing carbs ,,,,,new potato and celery salad,it is mmmmmmm!
> 
> Do we all eat meat?


Sounds like the things dreamsssss are made of big man  very much looking forward to meeting you and being dwarfed by your awesomeness!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> 9 oz of my very finest for the ladies,12 oz for the guys..
> 
> Mrs Lbs says she is doing carbs ,,,,,new potato and celery salad,it is mmmmmmm!
> 
> Do we all eat meat?


Totally excited to meet the mrs too  x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Sounds like the things dreamsssss are made of big man  very much looking forward to meeting you and being dwarfed by your awesomeness!


MMM not sure that I will dwarf you mate,though if I do are you up for dwarf tossing? :lol:

Mate I realy aint that big,i am just an old fella who lifts a bit...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Totally excited to meet the mrs too  x


She is a fookin looney toon,that's why she loves me.... :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> MMM not sure that I will dwarf you mate,though if I do are you up for dwarf tossing? :lol:
> 
> Mate I realy aint that big,i am just an old fella who lifts a bit...


Well if we are dwarf tossing may aswell throw @RXQueenie and @Flubs about? Or is that later? 

Size in appearance goes for presence and personality too mate and compared to a little bodybuilder you'll look pretty good


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Well if we are dwarf tossing may aswell throw @RXQueenie and @Flubs about? Or is that later?
> 
> Size in appearance goes for presence and personality too mate and compared to a little bodybuilder you'll look pretty good


You couldn't lift me to throw me before I kick u in the nads.

Don't try it sunshine!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> You couldn't lift me to throw me before I kick u in the nads.
> 
> Don't try it sunshine!!


I like that so may try it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Well if we are dwarf tossing may aswell throw @RXQueenie and @Flubs about? Or is that later?
> 
> Size in appearance goes for presence and personality too mate and compared to a little bodybuilder you'll look pretty good


Bless ya,we must just toss the girlies thenops:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I like that so may try it




Only one way to sort it out/........


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> 9 oz of my very finest for the ladies,12 oz for the guys..
> 
> Mrs Lbs says she is doing carbs ,,,,,new potato and celery salad,it is mmmmmmm!
> 
> Do we all eat meat?


 :drool: sounds fantastic mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Bigfella.........sorry but I will have to bail on Saturday but looking forward to the write up....I think you guys, and Claire will have a really fab day. Maybe I can make the next one if there is another session.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> MMM not sure that I will dwarf you mate,though if I do are you up for dwarf tossing? :lol:
> 
> Mate I realy aint that big,i am just an old fella who lifts a bit...


This is not true. We've seen pictures.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> This is not true. We've seen pictures.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hello Bigfella.........sorry but I will have to bail on Saturday but looking forward to the write up....I think you guys, and Claire will have a really fab day. Maybe I can make the next one if there is another session.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


Very sorry to hear this mate,however I know you wouldn't do this lightly,i send you lots of love me dear xxx

I hope everything will sort for you asap xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Legs and deads

Squats

60k x 16

100k x 12

140k x 8

180k x 4

210k x 1

Leg extensions

1 x 190 x 10

1 x 230 x 8

1 x 290 x 6/drop 4 /6 /3

Into sumo deads

1 x 140k x 5

1 x 170k x 5

1 x 190k x 3

1 x 210k x 1

No belts or straps,,,,naked infact pmsl

Felt good using decent weights once more,a good basic power workout suited my needs for today

Second workout for legs/back this week,,,oh yes bring it on.

Next week I intend to be superset week at lower weights with all over body pumps used


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Hello Bigfella.........sorry but I will have to bail on Saturday but looking forward to the write up....I think you guys, and Claire will have a really fab day. Maybe I can make the next one if there is another session.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


:sad:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hello Bigfella.........sorry but I will have to bail on Saturday but looking forward to the write up....I think you guys, and Claire will have a really fab day. Maybe I can make the next one if there is another session.
> 
> Have a great weekend.





biglbs said:


> Very sorry to hear this mate,however I know you wouldn't do this lightly,i send you lots of love me dear xxx
> 
> I hope everything will sort for you asap xx


x2


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Legs and deads
> 
> ...


squats and deads on the same day !

I never do that any more, Id be fooked for days.

Given how long it is since you did these regularly due to your back, those are some great numbers mate.

your one naturally strong fooker!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> squats and deads on the same day !
> 
> I never do that any more, Id be fooked for days.
> 
> ...


I prolly will be fooked mate,but tomorrow is roast beast day!

Thanks ,yes very proud of how fast that strength is coming back,i am doing more heavy reps and the heaviest have one up 10k in two weeks,as I indicated this is only the second time I have ever done sumo deads,so again very happy,thanks again mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Hello mate, I hope we meet at a comp, I am 5 ft 8 and 100kgs. 58 years young and looking to compete world masters at 60! We need more young guys to carry the banner! Regards, John


Thanks John,good luck with that I don't realy intend on doing any comps,though I do keep wondering how far strength wise I will go whilst I am able,,,,,so you never know,depends how far my lagging areas can catch up...Thanks for popping in,very kind of you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

John Andrew said:


> Hello mate, I hope we meet at a comp, *I am 5 ft 8 and 100kgs. 58 years young and looking to compete world masters at 60!* We need more young guys to carry the banner! Regards, John


Good on you! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Naked leg training day, good stuff, thought I was only one who had cottoned onto the benefits of this!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Naked leg training day, good stuff, thought I was only one who had cottoned onto the benefits of this!


Hay buddy I never use any assistance/support other than past 240k on rack pulls as grip starts to o,though it didn't last time.

I could not do either of these exercises for 10 years as back just gave up,even with belt,not hauling the best part of 100lb lard around all day has cured it,,,,try walking around for half an hour with 100lb on your back,you'll see what I mean


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Hay buddy I never use any assistance/support other than past 240k on rack pulls as grip starts to o,though it didn't last time.
> 
> I could not do either of these exercises for 10 years as back just gave up,even with belt,not hauling the best part of 100lb lard around all day has cured it,,,,try walking around for half an hour with 100lb on your back,you'll see what I mean
> View attachment 139904


Mr Lbs, how are you mate? Not spoke in a while.

Hope the family are well.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Mr Lbs, how are you mate? Not spoke in a while.
> 
> Hope the family are well.


Hello my friends,missed you,we are great,,,,how are things your end these days?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Hello my friends,missed you,we are great,,,,how are things your end these days?


You haven't missed me, you missed my avi in your journal lmao.

All is well here mate, glad your end is great!

Congrats on the amazing weight loss!! You have lost something crazy.

How was it turning 50?  Did you get the picture done?


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Legs and deads
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Just catching up with some journals.

Sorry I haven't been in here lately.

Training is looking fantastic :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You haven't missed me, you missed my avi in your journal lmao.
> 
> All is well here mate, glad your end is great!
> 
> ...


Old pmsl ,,,,didn't get pic done as it all nearly cost me my marriage mate and didn't post for a while...here is a pic with bb4 just after though

I am the one with a face:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Just catching up with some journals.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been in here lately.
> 
> Training is looking fantastic :thumb:


Thanks mate,i till feel knackered:lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Old pmsl ,,,,didn't get pic done as it all nearly cost me my marriage mate and didn't post for a while...here is a pic with bb4 just after though
> View attachment 139998
> 
> 
> I am the one with a face:lol:


Pair of beast's!! You look really well in it thought mate! The transformation is incredible and the determination has paid off a lot!!!

Them weights your pushing in you sig are immense aswell. Anyone that didn't know you and saw them weights would be thinking a 25/30 year old person lol.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Legs and deads
> 
> ...


That is an interesting face you have mate lol. In for this too :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Old pmsl ,,,,didn't get pic done as it all nearly cost me my marriage mate and didn't post for a while...here is a pic with bb4 just after though
> View attachment 139998
> 
> 
> I am the one with a face:lol:


weeeeeey i can put a face to you!! wtf is that tuft of hair about? u look like master-blaster with his helmet off (mad max 3) 

oj mate. pair of auld school strong looking mofo's rite there!! BB4 is in good nick too!...grey hair tho?...presumed he was younger


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> weeeeeey i can put a face to you!! *wtf is that tuft of hair about?* u look like master-blaster with his helmet off (mad max 3)
> 
> oj mate. pair of auld school strong looking mofo's rite there!! BB4 is in good nick too!...grey hair tho?...presumed he was younger


 :lol: I was thinking the Superman t-shirt wearer from the Goonies, but it was better off being a thought than saying it...noting his size!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Pair of beast's!! You look really well in it thought mate! The transformation is incredible and the determination has paid off a lot!!!
> 
> Them weights your pushing in you sig are immense aswell. Anyone that didn't know you and saw them weights would be thinking a 25/30 year old person lol.


Nah just an old git:thumb:

Thanks mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lee85 said:


> :lol: I was thinking the Superman t-shirt wearer from the Goonies, but it was better off being a thought than saying it...noting his size!


 :lol: pmsl! i expect us to be banned from his journo pretty soon


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> weeeeeey i can put a face to you!! wtf is that tuft of hair about? u look like master-blaster with his helmet off (mad max 3)
> 
> oj mate. pair of auld school strong looking mofo's rite there!! BB4 is in good nick too!...grey hair tho?...presumed he was younger





lee85 said:


> :lol: I was thinking the Superman t-shirt wearer from the Goonies, but it was better off being a thought than saying it...noting his size!


Ya cheeky pair of cvnts...... :lol:

It was hot in the summer so I had a trim(cutting out the grey)BB4 should consider it too,he is older than me and growing old disgracefully too:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> That is an interesting face you have mate lol. In for this too :thumb:


INTERESTING FACE!!!!!????? :ban:

I am the one with a face,,,,oh wait....grrr


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lee85 said:


> :lol: I was thinking the Superman t-shirt wearer from the Goonies, but it was better off being a thought than saying it...noting his size!


Are you calling me Sloth?? 

@biglbs - What time we thinking for Saturday? x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: pmsl! i expect us to be banned from his journo pretty soon


Negged


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Are you calling me Sloth??
> 
> @biglbs - What time we thinking for Saturday? x


I would be ready whenever you want to come...........

er I mean ,oops....er about 10 am or 11 am is fine but upto you guys realy x


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just happy I'm sitting at the other end of a computer mate!! You've got a pretty face, don't be like that


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> weeeeeey i can put a face to you!! wtf is that tuft of hair about? u look like master-blaster with his helmet off (mad max 3)
> 
> oj mate. pair of auld school strong looking mofo's rite there!! BB4 is in good nick too!...grey hair tho?...presumed he was younger


Thanks

51 in a couple of months


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I would be ready whenever you want to come...........
> 
> er I mean ,oops....er about 10 am or 11 am is fine but upto you guys realy x


Ill pm you big man for address etc, will probably be afternoon if that's cool? as I've got travel but we won't be in a rush to shoot off after if you don't have plans later, so plenty of chat time! Maybe 2-3pm?

What you thinking for session?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Ill pm you big man for address etc, will probably be afternoon if that's cool? as I've got travel but we won't be in a rush to shoot off after if you don't have plans later, so plenty of chat time! Maybe 2-3pm?
> 
> What you thinking for session?


We will have Mia so prolly won't be able to go out after anywhere,but 2/3 pm is fine:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You both look great in that photo. Physically and er, facially :rolleye:

It must be fantastic to actually meet your heroes 

I've only met one UK-M person so far:sad:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I'm just happy I'm sitting at the other end of a computer mate!! You've got a pretty face, don't be like that


Nahh ,your alright mate,safe as houses I recon,but I have never been called pretty before:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You both look great in that photo. Physically and er, facially :rolleye:
> 
> It must be fantastic to actually meet your heroes
> 
> I've only met one UK-M person so far:sad:


Ye mate,it is nice to meet friends you chat to every day,though they may never talk to me again after:innocent:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> We will have Mia so prolly won't be able to go out after anywhere,but 2/3 pm is fine:thumb:


That's cool, I can't do going out after a good session anyway, I usually die on the sofa  meant just to have a chat etc over food!

I'll drop you a pm later for your number as ill just give you a bell when setting off so you know accurate time we will be arriving


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Ye mate,it is nice to meet friends you chat to every day,though they may never talk to me again after:innocent:


I will, I love getting abused


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Ye mate,it is nice to meet friends you chat to every day,though they may never talk to me again after:innocent:


Did you arrange to meet up at the gym and get a workout going, just bump into each other, or have a night out?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> That's cool, I can't do going out after a good session anyway, I usually die on the sofa  meant just to have a chat etc over food!
> 
> I'll drop you a pm later for your number as ill just give you a bell when setting off so you know accurate time we will be arriving


Cool mate,i thought nothing too serious training more like a bit of a body pump,swapping some idea's knowledge,after all we can all do an ordinary workout anytime we like,though I can see it getting a bit messy even with good intentions:lol:You can pick the old fella's brains then as much as you like


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Did you arrange to meet up at the gym and get a workout going, just bump into each other, or have a night out?


No we all fell in love on Ukm mate


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Cool mate,i thought nothing too serious training more like a bit of a body pump,swapping some idea's knowledge,after all we can all do an ordinary workout anytime we like,though I can see it getting a bit messy even with good intentions:lol:You can pick the old fella's brains then as much as you like


Sounds really goooooood to me


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No we all fell in love on Ukm mate


There's loads of guys (and gals) I'd like to have a chat with, especially the great people on the 45+ thread.

But I'm out on a limb here in Hull.

'm still relatively new here I guess and there's time.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nahh ,your alright mate,safe as houses I recon,but I have never been called pretty before:lol:
> View attachment 140001


Haha, there's a first for everything mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Haha, there's a first for everything mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> There's loads of guys (and gals) I'd like to have a chat with, especially the great people on the 45+ thread.
> 
> But I'm out on a limb here in Hull.
> 
> 'm still relatively new here I guess and there's time.


We would struggle getting out mobility vehicles up that dirt track buddy:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> No we all fell in love on Ukm mate


Awww

Love you too bro !


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


>


Lmfao! Love that mate...going to watch True Lies later on :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Lmfao! Love that mate...going to watch True Lies later on :thumb:


We may too tbh,it is awaiting our perusal in the skybox right now,,,,love em


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> We may too tbh,it is awaiting our perusal in the skybox right now,,,,love em


Downloading now  I'm reading is book at the moment, so it's got me wanting to watch the movies and notice the things he was talking about lol


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> We would struggle getting out mobility vehicles up that dirt track buddy:lol:


Gasp! mg:

How dare you!

You know mate, Hull has suffered in it's reputation over the years.

It's actually made a fantastic effort in the cultural stakes and is quite well regarded these days.

I know you're only joking, Tom. There's good and bad in every city of course

We haven't got electricity yet though to power mobility scooters.

We're still making do with bits of branches that may fall from a tree to get about with


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Gasp! mg:
> 
> How dare you!
> 
> ...


Hull's a sh1t hole! Simple!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Hull's a sh1t hole! Simple!




And in the Sweaty corner,,,,,,,,,,,

And in the Hull hole corner,,,,,,,,,

On my whistle you will fight to the death:innocent:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Sweat said:


> Hull's a sh1t hole! Simple!


I don't think I need to tell you what you are, daft lad :laugh:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Laurieloz said:


> Sorr Biglbs.
> 
> It's wrong of that tit and myself to litter your journal like this.
> 
> ...


Sweat is from Hull and it's just his banter, deep breaths


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I went to Hull once on a school trip to see the big bridge. Don't remember much about the bridge but do remember finger banging a lass on the coach trip home. Fond memories.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Sweat is from Hull and it's just his banter, deep breaths


The traitor!

I've never seen him


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You must know him???


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> You must know him???


11th biggest city in England mate

I'm just surprised how why somebody would knock their home town, where their parents come from, went to school.

Sorry biglbs, I must redirect this away from your journal. That isn't fair:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> 11th biggest city in England mate
> 
> I'm just surprised how why somebody would knock their home town, where their parents come from, went to school.
> 
> Sorry biglbs, I must redirect this away from your journal. That isn't fair:thumbup1:


Mate remember this is ust banter,it's FUNNY ,no problems here,i get enough Essex boy sh1t:lol:Mind I would rather that


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hull is a right sh!thole, I know


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you back.do big Z presses, sitting on butt on floor, legs out in front...


Looks good, i will try these :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning big guy!

Still stand by my opinion, Hull's a sh1t hole!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mate remember this is ust banter,it's FUNNY ,no problems here,i get enough Essex boy sh1t:lol:Mind I would rather that


Yeah. No worries mate.

Yesterday's banter. Over with now


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ulloooooo...just popping in....hope your week is being good...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ulloooooo...just popping in....hope your week is being good...x


Hi my dear,i miss you... x

Nice to 'see you' x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi my dear,i miss you... x
> 
> Nice to 'see you' x


Thank you, how kind of you to say......I'm still reading, ya know, checking up on "my boys" cough....refurbishing the naughty step etc. have a lovely time with the gagnon Saturday...hugs of the highest order to Ickle Mia, and a warm hug to mrs lbs too......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

My god I realy wanted to train,gear now leaving my system and I have not had much demands put on it during the last week,though I should be happier as my long lagging legs have grown almost daily,i intend to keep them going too.

Strength from them has also been improving rapidly,though I am so tired it is a joke,joints and old injuries hurt.

Tomorrow will be a light upper body pump day,but legs must suffer again on thursday

Diet is not enough or often enough.......

Water too little,too late,must address this from now!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> My god I realy wanted to train,gear now leaving my system and I have not had much demands put on it during the last week,though I should be happier as my long lagging legs have grown almost daily,i intend to keep them going too.
> 
> Strength from them has also been improving rapidly,though I am so tired it is a joke,joints and old injuries hurt.
> 
> ...


Oh tsk tsk! Can't leave you alone for five minutes and you start going to pot! Come on ya beeeeg lug....get a grip....don't make me start doing the shakes head thing at ya! And I will stare at your avi in an 'ard way, oh yes! In a vewwy vewwy 'ard way..:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh tsk tsk! Can't leave you alone for five minutes and you start going to pot! Come on ya beeeeg lug....get a grip....don't make me start doing the shakes head thing at ya! And I will stare at your avi in an 'ard way, oh yes! In a vewwy vewwy 'ard way..:laugh:


I need you to tell me off and then give me a swift slap......I promise it will help me train/eat/drink water x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I need you to tell me off and then give me a swift slap......I promise it will help me train/eat/drink water x


I'm waaaaaayyyeeeeeee too gentle to slap you tweeny grams, however I will show you my tum! Which I just ironed....it was hanging over the ironing board and I just sliced a bit too close with the iron and boooom! One ironed tummy.....

. I think it's an omen that I should get back on the bandwagon quickly before I turn into mrs blobby...lolol....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> I'm waaaaaayyyeeeeeee too gentle to slap you tweeny grams, however I will show you my tum! Which I just ironed....it was hanging over the ironing board and I just sliced a bit too close with the iron and boooom! One ironed tummy.....
> 
> View attachment 140150
> . I think it's an omen that I should get back on the bandwagon quickly before I turn into mrs blobby...lolol....


what were you ironing your tummy for ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> I'm waaaaaayyyeeeeeee too gentle to slap you tweeny grams, however I will show you my tum! Which I just ironed....it was hanging over the ironing board and I just sliced a bit too close with the iron and boooom! One ironed tummy.....
> 
> View attachment 140150
> . I think it's an omen that I should get back on the bandwagon quickly before I turn into mrs blobby...lolol....


OUCH

Think your taking Tom Venuto taken too literally, that's not what he meant when he wrote Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle

:lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> what were you ironing your tummy for ?


Well, I always put a film on whilst I'm doing the ironing and it was getting a bit exciting, as they do...hee hee.....I wasn't concentrating and I think I just leaned forward towards the board and my tum, which has one of those little pot belly bumps,(I know, I know. Pft...hurrr hurrr.....just sat itself on the board and I neatly ran the iron over it...you know? The edge of the iron at the side....

I mean, I didn't actually *** out three feet of flabby tum and iron it like a bed sheet...:laugh: it's not THAT big...:laugh:



BestBefore1989 said:


> OUCH
> 
> Think your taking Tom Venuto taken too literally, that's not what he meant when he wrote Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle
> 
> ...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

By the way...morning BigFella...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I'm waaaaaayyyeeeeeee too gentle to slap you tweeny grams, however I will show you my tum! Which I just ironed....it was hanging over the ironing board and I just sliced a bit too close with the iron and boooom! One ironed tummy.....
> 
> View attachment 140150
> . I think it's an omen that I should get back on the bandwagon quickly before I turn into mrs blobby...lolol....


I like to keep a few irons in the fire,,,,not set fire to my tummy ffs

Is this a new way of anti ageing?Or a new anti-wrinkle system?Will it help my loose skin?

Finaly ooooooooooooooooooooooooach!:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Upper body nutrient pump

2 sets seated press 20 reps

upright rows x 18 reps x 3

2 sets concentration curls

3 sets cable crossover

2 sets 20 reps 60k bench(realy crunchy shoulders)

2 sets 20 rep tricep pushdowns

2 sets round the worlds very light

Made myself stop but was pumped up,looked much leaner than last week as water coming out,boldone has dried my joints up I think,not a good feeling.

Legs still growing daily


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking great that mate; some strong 20-rep sets too:thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Upper body nutrient pump
> 
> ...


Good stuff Tom!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

biglbs said:


> My god I realy wanted to train,gear now leaving my system and I have not had much demands put on it during the last week,though I should be happier as my long lagging legs have grown almost daily,i intend to keep them going too.
> 
> Strength from them has also been improving rapidly,though I am so tired it is a joke,joints and old injuries hurt.
> 
> ...


Have you considered some B12 injections initially and then follow on with high dose oral B12.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Upper body nutrient pump

2 sets seated press 20 reps

upright rows x 18 reps x 3

2 sets concentration curls

3 sets cable crossover

2 sets 20 reps 60k bench(realy crunchy shoulders)

2 sets 20 rep tricep pushdowns

2 sets round the worlds very light

Made myself stop but was pumped up,looked much leaner than last week as water coming out,boldone has dried my joints up I think,not a good feeling.

Legs still growing daily


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Looking great that mate; some strong 20-rep sets too:thumbup1:


Cheers mate,holding well back Tbh



Sweat said:


> Good stuff Tom!


Thanks Sir



dt36 said:


> Have you considered some B12 injections initially and then follow on with high dose oral B12.


No mate,had not thought of it,may well be worth a go,will look into it thanks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The site is duplicating posts @Katy !


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Upper body nutrient pump
> 
> ...


Nice session there mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Have you considered some B12 injections initially and then follow on with high dose oral B12.


On more consideration I had better check with my haemo as cancer can effect the size of the red blood cells too,it may be linked to that,in some way?I already make too many red blood cells and have them let on occasion,perhaps I am due a let...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice session there mate


Thanks dude,got the blood flowing,nutrients in etc,felt nice too..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Haha. Thought I'd pressed the like button already!

Everything's happening twice:w00t:

Haha. Thought I'd pressed the like button already!

Everything's happening twice:w00t:

Haha....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> On more consideration I had better check with my haemo as cancer can effect the size of the red blood cells too,it may be linked to that,in some way?I already make too many red blood cells and have them let on occasion,perhaps I am due a let...


Hey hoooooooooooooooooge pounds...  you have too many red blood cells cos you are a straight up red blooded male.....

Now shurrup and go and knit something....get in touch with your feminine side why dontchya? :laugh: hee hee.....just teasing ya......gizzahug hug...(((((((((((((0)))))))))))).....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey hoooooooooooooooooge pounds...  you have too many red blood cells cos you are a straight up red blooded male.....
> 
> Now shurrup and go and knit something....get in touch with your feminine side why dontchya? :laugh: hee hee.....just teasing ya......gizzahug hug...(((((((((((((0)))))))))))).....




ok HUGGGS ! X


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Looks like you are mixing it up with a bit of a hybrid GVT session there mate, sounding good.

Glad to see things are going the way you expect them too though, and feeling strong!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Big_Al13 said:


> Looks like you are mixing it up with a bit of a hybrid GVT session there mate, sounding good.
> 
> Glad to see things are going the way you expect them too though, and feeling strong!


Thanks mate,everything I do has a Biglbs twist on it,to suit me/my age/body type and botherdness factor

I actualy followed Gvt for 2 weeks a while back and intend to very soon as will be natty scum soon on TrT ONLY,it is good ,but for me only 2 weeks at a time


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,everything I do has a Biglbs twist on it,to suit me/my age/body type and botherdness factor
> 
> I actualy followed Gvt for 2 weeks a while back and intend to very soon as will be natty scum soon on TrT ONLY,it is good ,but for me only 2 weeks at a time


NATTY SCUM!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Bugger didn't work

Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Bugger didn't work
> 
> Lol


Allow me


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Haha! Geeuz those things mate! :w00t: :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,everything I do has a Biglbs twist on it,to suit me/my age/body type and botherdness factor
> 
> I actualy followed Gvt for 2 weeks a while back and intend to very soon as will be natty scum soon on TrT ONLY,it is good ,but for me only 2 weeks at a time


I can relate to that mate. I tried GVT last year and after a few weeks of it I was truly fooked!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

biglbs said:


> The site is duplicating posts @Katy !


Is it still happening?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> Is it still happening?


It was


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

14oz rump ,3 eggs and bubble,the food of champions,done


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> 14oz rump ,3 eggs and bubble,the food of champions,done


Where's mine?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Where's mine?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 140232


Stop slacking and in your range rover and drive me some up here pronto!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Stop slacking and in your range rover and drive me some up here pronto!!!


Oh dear it is all gone.......though if you wanna come join the gathering of Uk m at my house on Sat,i will do you one,also anyone else who fancies it!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Oh dear it is all gone.......though if you wanna come join the gathering of Uk m at my house on Sat,i will do you one,also anyone else who fancies it!


Saturday is refeed day... long way to go for a steak though! haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Saturday is refeed day... long way to go for a steak though! haha


Ye ,but oh the company you would eat it in mate:bounce: :cowboy:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> 14oz rump ,3 eggs and bubble,the food of champions,done


oh my, I love bubble and squeak. Haven't had it in ages. need to get on that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> oh my, I love bubble and squeak. Haven't had it in ages. need to get on that.


It I sooooo good for us too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tub of blueberries man I am at it here:tongue:

apples/oranges next and legs/deads


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> 14oz rump ,3 eggs and bubble,the food of champions,done


dont you mean babble lol..

when i was down your way ordering a breakfast once the woman said you want any babble on ya brekkie ?? i thought what the fcuk is she on about lol my mate said babble bubble and squeek lol i said ohhhh yes please lol..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> dont you mean babble lol..
> 
> when i was down your way ordering a breakfast once the woman said you want any babble on ya brekkie ?? i thought what the fcuk is she on about lol my mate said babble bubble and squeek lol i said ohhhh yes please lol..


We say 'Would you like any Nick?'(Nick the bubble--(Greek)=bubble and squeak)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> We say 'Would you like any Nick?'(Nick the bubble--(Greek)=bubble and squeak)


fcukin foreigners lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Well got more carried away than I should have with squats

15 x 60k x 2

12 x 100k

8 x 140k

5 x 180k

5 x 180k

1 x 210k (recent pb)

1 x 230k failops:

1 x 210k three quarter only as just wanted to do additional fibre damage and would have failed a full parallel one:cool:

Will be adjusting to higher rep stuff in a few weeks so will push hard on weight for next couple and try to get the 220 or perhaps 230,so I catch up that strong old man BB4:whistling:

Was gonna do sumo too but thought better of it,perhaps on Sat amongst our 'messing' we may pull some,as I recon the boys will pull big on them!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow mate. Some seriously intense going there. Love reading these write ups of yours....

Makes me sweat! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Wow mate. Some seriously intense going there. Love reading these write ups of yours....
> 
> Makes me sweat! :thumbup1:
> View attachment 140259


Thanks mate,just slowly building them up,i have only been back on legs for 4 weeks or so gone from 140 to 210 so gotta take it easy,don't want to break it!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well got more carried away than I should have with squats
> 
> ...


Good work mate, if we are going to be deadlifting Saturday, Ill bring some chalk


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well got more carried away than I should have with squats
> 
> ...


Awesome squatting mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Awesome squatting mate


Thank buddy it Is certainly getting there I still have four and a half months to reach my goal of between 240 and 260 for both deads and squats,so well on the way,after that we will see,i will prolly need to start wearing a belt and using wraps to hold on


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I would at those sort of weights to be honest mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good work mate, if we are going to be deadlifting Saturday, Ill bring some chalk


We will be doing all kinds of odd things I recon,i need to see you two rip some big weights off the deck though,i wonder if you or Alan are stronger on deads???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I would at those sort of weights to be honest mate.


I will have to see if Michelin have still got the one their mascot wore


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> I will have to see if Michelin have still got the one their mascot wore
> View attachment 140270


LOL surely not


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> We will be doing all kinds of odd things I recon,i need to see you two rip some big weights off the deck though,i wonder if you or Alan are stronger on deads???


Mate Ill be happy to just be in the same ballpark as you guys


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Cracking weights, (gif) lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No training today,just gonna eat lots to repair my sore legs and make ready for meet up tomorrow,just checked the steak and it is rotting well for our post workout munch,Mrs Lbs is gonna do her celery and potato salad for carbs,,,,,,twill be a crackin day...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well got more carried away than I should have with squats
> 
> ...


Nice squatting there mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nice squatting there mate!


Thanks mate,i am happy with the way I am improving on them..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mtpm and prop 100 has been pinned for last 3 days,one more this week and then through next week for 5 days,this is hardening me right up as water leaves it will bring that 'pig iron' look I seek,then I will come off and go to peptides for 4 to 6 weeks plus trt(gel)

I will then revert to fast acting 4 week courses again,i don't like slow acting at all,i will pin 500mg of boldone I have left on first day of 4 week course,to use it up pmsl

I may try npp with testogel next course,,,who knows?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

great work mate


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> mtpm and prop 100 has been pinned for last 3 days,one more this week and then through next week for 5 days,this is hardening me right up as water leaves it will bring that 'pig iron' look I seek,then I will come off and go to peptides for 4 to 6 weeks plus trt(gel)
> 
> I will then revert to fast acting 4 week courses again,i don't like slow acting at all,i will pin 500mg of boldone I have left on first day of 4 week course,to use it up pmsl
> 
> I may try npp with testogel next course,,,who knows?


LOL still on my PCT and fed up with being weak already. I cant wait till I get to go again


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Past crucial time .....is that what it stands for


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a lovely time with everyone tomorra BigFella....and regards to Mrs Biggie and Ickle biggie..heehee...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Have a lovely time with everyone tomorra BigFella....and regards to Mrs Biggie and Ickle biggie..heehee...x


Will miss you my dear xx


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Hope you're pn top form tomorrow, biggieman.

That BB4 looks like a big mean old dude!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope you all have a fun day today!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Enjoy yourselves today everyone. Pics please.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Hope you're pn top form tomorrow, biggieman.
> 
> That BB4 looks like a big mean old dude!


He is a nasty cvnt.is it that obvious?



GreedyBen said:


> Hope you all have a fun day today!


Thanks bud..



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Enjoy yourselves today everyone. Pics please.


Q will have none of that:lol:

Alan sounds game though


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Have a good session lads. Enjoy your day out


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have fuelled up last night on red wine and pizza.( @Mingster special trick for immenseness )

then had the four pieces I could not manage for breakfast,now the guys are gonna suffer


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> We would struggle getting out mobility vehicles up that dirt track buddy:lol:




This should help with getting anywhere lmao.

How's things bigs?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

P.S enjoy the session today to all involved!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> View attachment 140372
> 
> 
> This should help with getting anywhere lmao.
> ...


 @roblet used that about a year ago funny enough:lol:

All good here mate,meet up and workout day today,should be awesome,off to ASDA now for bits..


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> @roblet used that about a year ago funny enough:lol:
> 
> All good here mate,meet up and workout day today,should be awesome,off to ASDA now for bits..


Enjoy it mate!! I will definitely have to meet you for a session one day once I am driving. Don't worry I will bring Abbi too haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Enjoy it mate!! I will definitely have to meet you for a session one day once I am driving. Don't worry I will bring Abbi too haha


Now we are talking


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Now we are talking


 :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Times this session happening then ?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

All of you have a good session. I predict a riot! lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck with the nippers, been there it hurts. Just be a dad and it will one day sort it self out and they will know you were there for them.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Times this session happening then ?


Mid afternoon I recon mate



lee85 said:


> All of you have a good session. I predict a riot! lol


 @Bad Alan must be Bad for a reason:lol:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:
 

> Mid afternoon I recon mate
> 
> @Bad Alan must be Bad for a reason:lol:


I suspect he'll supply the gimp masks...just act surprised and hide your excitement when they come out :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Q will have none of that:lol:
> 
> Alan sounds game though


This!

I will take the pics


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> This!
> 
> I will take the pics


What time you getting here guys?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I suspect he'll supply the gimp masks...just act surprised and hide your excitement when they come out :lol: :thumb:


 :bounce:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> What time you getting here guys?


Around half two ish  I'll text u when I need u to put the kettle on  x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Around half two ish  I'll text u when I need u to put the kettle on  x


Ok cool


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Have a good session! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What a crackin bunch of guys,it was fun watching Bad Alan and BB4 having a deadlift contest,it ended in a draw at I think 245k,i bowed out at 205k as the jump to 225k was just too much for me,soooo close between them imo,then Queenie strolled over and picked up the bar,moving it out of the way so she could do her next set as though it weighed nothing:lol:

We then did some shoulder and upper back stuff,all had a great time.

Thanks for the wine too 'Q' AND BA,real kind thought xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Awesome to meet u and the family 

I'd like to formally offer u the role of personal steak cookerer. Was seriously amazing!!!

Loving that I hit a 5 rep pb of 87.5kg on deads, totally worthwhile session and I enjoy learning new things from people so thank u to both lbs and bb4 

See u down my way soon!! Xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got home, thank you and your beautiful wife for your hospitality.

we had a good workout, the food was great and the company even better.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Awesome to meet u and the family
> 
> I'd like to formally offer u the role of personal steak cookerer. Was seriously amazing!!!
> 
> ...


For sure mate,never realised you were so near our caravan



BestBefore1989 said:


> Just got home, thank you and your beautiful wife for your hospitality.
> 
> we had a good workout, the food was great and the company even better.
> 
> Thanks :thumb:


Thanks mate,your always welcome xx


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Cheers for today Tom, love chatting training with someone of your experience and knowledge. Some good angles and moves for me to use. Southern hospitality was top notch, you know your way round a steak  was nice to meet the family too so pass on thanks again.

Hopefully see you soon


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Cheers for today Tom, love chatting training with someone of your experience and knowledge. Some good angles and moves for me to use. Southern hospitality was top notch, you know your way round a steak  was nice to meet the family too so pass on thanks again.
> 
> Hopefully see you soon
> 
> ...


Cheers guys,you are welcome anytime,but we will defo meet up in new year at forrest!

Q you are as lovely as I thought and BA you are a good and lucky man,a true gent,if I was your Dad (as I am 6 years older than he is)I would be proud xx


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Cheers guys,you are welcome anytime,but we will defo meet up in new year at forrest!
> 
> Q you are as lovely as I thought and BA you are a good and lucky man,a true gent,if I was your Dad (as I am 6 years older than he is)I would be proud xx


Yea that'll be awesome mate, I'll look forward to it! Haha that was a funny realisation  very nice of you to say.

Ps we are not allowed to talk about Claire being lovely, she's just good at pretending to be


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

A mutual admiration society in the making there, biggie & co.

It's so good to see this sort of camaraderie happening on the site.

May you all enjoy more of this stuff! :thumb:

P.S. Great pics too!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great pics BA......my goodness you both look lovely......sounds like you had a great time......and...if it happens....see you at forest...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done everyone! sounds like a great day.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Great pics BA......my goodness you both look lovely......sounds like you had a great time......and...if it happens....see you at forest...x


It will for sure,we get near you more often than I thought,,,,ps realy `missed you xxx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well done everyone! sounds like a great day.


Cheers mate,it was ,cannot talk highly enough of these guys,,,,,,BB4 was his usual cvnty selfThough my daughter took a real shine to him,with his wind up thumb and jumping arm:lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> It will for sure,we get near you more often than I thought,,,,ps realy `missed you xxx


That's so kind of you to say softie choppers......I'm real sorry I couldn't come up.....I wouldn't have been able to do myself justice on the training front at the min and didn't want to let you guys down.....I'm starting back at the gym next week, hopefully...steady but sure, so should be fit for the next session....xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> That's so kind of you to say softie choppers......I'm real sorry I couldn't come up.....I wouldn't have been able to do myself justice on the training front at the min and didn't want to let you guys down.....I'm starting back at the gym next week, hopefully...steady but sure, so should be fit for the next session....xx


Even if you had not lifted it would have been lovely,as just meeting my flubs is gonna be special,you know that right?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Sounds like you lot had a cracking time


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome to see you all had a great day :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok so decided to stop aas from today ,now running Peps,will run testogel for trt now.

So in effect I am now natty as was on very short ester Prop/Mtpm,it will be clear by tomorrow:double ****::no:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Ok ,so nattyish phase,dropping volume back further for a while,intensity high ,weight moderate.

Chest

Bench

20 x 60k x 2

100k x 12

140k x 7 x 2

Much less pain this session,actualy able to use reasonable weights without that'I shouldn't have gone that heavy,this soon' feeling,so I got it right.

Straight arm pec deck

Stack x 8-10 x 3

Tricep pushdown

worked way to half the pulldown stack and kept going back for another 4 or 5 repeatedly ,in the end must have done 8 sets

Single arm pushdown both grips

3 sets of each getting lovely pump

Blew up like a fookin balloon,even scared myself,without doubt the best I have looked ,must get a pic next week.

Arms hit just shy of 22" pumped....carbs,i love em...my shoulders and tri's showed some veins but turned a mottled purple from gorging with blood,like hundreds of bruises


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok ,so nattyish phase,dropping volume back further for a while,intensity high ,weight moderate.
> 
> ...


Always a great session big man. Hope you and the family are well!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok ,so nattyish phase,dropping volume back further for a while,intensity high ,weight moderate.
> 
> ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Always a great session big man. Hope you and the family are well!!


Thanks guys,i am realy looking forward to cutting next spring,everything has started growing again,my legs may have caught up by then too.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

22" pumped!! :double ****: nice session mate...get those pics up and make me feel like sh*t :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,i am realy looking forward to cutting next spring,everything has started growing again,my legs may have caught up by then too.


You going for a serious cut or a nice steady one? I am sure to god your legs are huge already lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> 22" pumped!! :double ****: nice session mate...get those pics up and make me feel like sh*t :lol:


Nearer 21.5 actualy on checking, 

Looking pretty much as they do in avi pumped mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You going for a serious cut or a nice steady one? I am sure to god your legs are huge already lol


No mate,i don't do serious,just steady,want to be lean but not at the expense of my pizza/wine

I am 50 mate,just looking after mysef,no designs on stage....ooooh no!

I didn't train them for 10 years as back was always fooked from hauling 100lbs of blubber about,not now though...

Squat up from 140k to 210k in 6 weeks so getting there:cool2:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Nearer 21.5 actualy on checking,
> 
> Looking pretty much as they do in avi pumped mate


I trusted you! :cursing: :lol:

So what's the plans with the natty lifestyle now bud, you going to cut down and get a more leaner look?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> No mate,i don't do serious,just steady,want to be lean but not at the expense of my pizza/wine
> 
> I am 50 mate,just looking after mysef,no designs on stage....ooooh no!
> 
> ...


That's the way mate!!

70kg up in 6 weeks!!! Jesus lol, I was happy to get 130kg for 5 when I 1st started squatting you are on 210kg after 6 weeks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I trusted you! :cursing: :lol:
> 
> So what's the plans with the natty lifestyle now bud, you going to cut down and get a more leaner look?


Well the peptides tend to help me go that way,,the intention is to keep the scales between 150 and 153k whilst hardening up,i want to continue using fat stored for energy and recomping along the way,i like 330bs ish tbh


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You're sounding awesome mate.

Gains all the way. Well done:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> That's the way mate!!
> 
> 70kg up in 6 weeks!!! Jesus lol, I was happy to get 130kg for 5 when I 1st started squatting you are on 210kg after 6 weeks


That is my 1rm at the moment

Rack pulls were best from 160k upto 240k,then I started sumo from floor,i have not ever done these before until 3 weeks ago,210k there ,not near heavy enough ,but going the correct way,no belt,for anything.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> You're sounding awesome mate.
> 
> Gains all the way. Well done:thumb:


 :thumb :Cheers bro


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well the peptides tend to help me go that way,,the intention is to keep the scales between 150 and 153k whilst hardening up,i want to continue using fat stored for energy and recomping along the way,i like 330bs ish tbh


Low carbs mate and you'll get there, even if you end up a bit grumpy some days lol. It'll be great to see what you'll look like with some hard definition going on mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> That is my 1rm at the moment
> 
> Rack pulls were best from 160k upto 240k,then I started sumo from floor,i have not ever done these before until 3 weeks ago,210k there ,not near heavy enough ,but going the correct way,no belt,for anything.


Now your just showing off lmao. Unbelievable mate, I said it before and it will say it again these lifts are what you expect from someone a lot younger than you so it shows with determination and knowledge you can achieve great things!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> Low carbs mate and you'll get there, even if you end up a bit grumpy some days lol. It'll be great to see what you'll look like with some hard definition going on mate


Exactly buddy....That is the plan mate,i cycle carbs/fats and proteins according to activities/training and what I feel like,When losing the 90lb I made a 10 month plan and stuck to it,i will make a plan after chrimble and then 'MAKE IT SO!' :cool2:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Exactly buddy....That is the plan mate,i cycle carbs/fats and proteins according to activities/training and what I feel like,When losing the 90lb I made a 10 month plan and stuck to it,i will make a plan after chrimble and then 'MAKE IT SO!' :cool2:


I like your attitude mate :thumb: What the mind can perceive the body can achieve


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Now your just showing off lmao. Unbelievable mate, I said it before and it will say it again these lifts are what you expect from someone a lot younger than you so it shows with determination and knowledge you can achieve great things!!!


Oh yes ,you missed this,,for Abi x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I like your attitude mate :thumb: What the mind can perceive the body can achieve


Thanks mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Oh yes ,you missed this,,for Abi x


I'm out!! Haha, unreal again mate.


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:cool2:

Hey sweetie..

just sneaked in for a catchup and checking on you...

all looks abso blinking lutely fantastical in here... your strength is flying...

big hugs..

xxx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Enjoy1 said:


> :cool2:
> 
> Hey sweetie..
> 
> ...


The place became sexy

,i sensed you had visited me,

i looked and there you were xxx

Lovely to 'see' you my dear,how is life with you guys???


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Awe.....lol..super dooper senses...

and thankyou...we are doing fine....it's a grand thing to have your :wub: as your spotter.....esp doing squats...



xx


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Exactly buddy....That is the plan mate,i cycle carbs/fats and proteins according to activities/training and what I feel like,When losing the 90lb I made a 10 month plan and stuck to it,i will make a plan after chrimble and then 'MAKE IT SO!' :cool2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ellon BigFella....you are a man with a plan aintchya......sounds good....hope the week is being good to you..beeeeg hugs....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ellon BigFella....you are a man with a plan aintchya......sounds good....hope the week is being good to you..beeeeg hugs....x


Yes mate all good here,don't ya know?!

How are you,ant news yet?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Yes mate all good here,don't ya know?!
> 
> How are you,ant news yet?


No news yet, but if I haven't heard anything by the time I get home tomorrow night then I am calling them to find out what is going on as it will be 2 weeks...thanks for asking me dahhhhhling....I'm vegetating on the sofa with me thermal vest and bed sox on..oh yeah...[Redacted] sex kitten...I know, I know...you have a picture in your mind...hurrrr hurrrr.....take care you..and best wishes to mrs lbs and a sneaky hug for Mia too...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> No news yet, but if I haven't heard anything by the time I get home tomorrow night then I am calling them to find out what is going on as it will be 2 weeks...thanks for asking me dahhhhhling....I'm vegetating on the sofa with me thermal vest and bed sox on..oh yeah...Flubs sex kitten...I know, I know...you have a picture in your mind...hurrrr hurrrr.....take care you..and best wishes to mrs lbs and a sneaky hug for Mia too...


Hopefully then no news is good news.....yardy diddly fiddly temblemy,twonk,ooooooosh,ooooosch ramblit


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Since coming off aas and going on peps(ghrp2)my food bill has gone silly,i have filled out nicely and more veins have appeared in 2 friggin days


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hopefully then no news is good news.....*yardy diddly fiddly temblemy,twonk,ooooooosh,ooooosch ramblit:*D


and THAT moi dahhhhlin' I why I just lurrrrrrrv ya...hahahaha......right there.... :lol:

errr....not in a pervy way of course in case mrs lbs is reading...purely platonic like im his auntie Flo from out Mongolia on a visit.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> and THAT moi dahhhhlin' I why I just lurrrrrrrv ya...hahahaha......right there.... :lol:
> 
> errr....not in a pervy way of course in case mrs lbs is reading...purely platonic like im his auntie Flo from out Mongolia on a visit.....


Mrs Lbs never needs to check up on me.....she knows she is safe,but i do like a little hug here and there:cool2:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mrs Lbs never needs to check up on me.....she knows she is safe,but i do like a little hug here and there:cool2:


me too! can't get enough hugs in life that's for sure......and I would hug you and Mia and Mrs lbs and prolly anyone else within a 2 mile radius...hahahahaha.......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> me too! can't get enough hugs in life that's for sure......and I would hug you and Mia and Mrs lbs and prolly anyone else within a 2 mile radius...hahahahaha.......


Awwwww bless ya xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just in to share the love. Hope your feeling better soon mate, mine only lasted the one day.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> just in to share the love. Hope your feeling better soon mate, mine only lasted the one day.


Yes mate,i think i have blown mine away too,glad you feel better too x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Another day of rest and food for me,lots of stuff to be done too,up early again tomorrow,got bad headache today too,realy due legs about now,so perhaps squats tomorrow,i just love them:cool2:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Another day of rest and food for me,lots of stuff to be done too,up early again tomorrow,got bad headache today too,realy due legs about now,so perhaps squats tomorrow,i just love them:cool2:


Sometimes a rest can be as productive as a session.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree, rest is best mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> I agree, rest is best mate


Only wish I could listen to advise I give! Wouldn't injured all the time


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Only wish I could listen to advise I give! Wouldn't injured all the time


You got the old preacher problem mate lol. It's okay, whoever listens to themselves is a mental case anyway


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

lee85 said:


> You got the old preacher problem mate lol. It's okay, whoever listens to themselves is a mental case anyway


Well I'm certainly heading that way!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

mygym said:


> Well I'm certainly heading that way!


Lol, I'll give you my psychologist number mate, she's great :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheers guys,i do feel like i am growing(fat)


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Cheers guys,i do feel like i am growing(fat)
> View attachment 140663


If you see this in your house at the computer ----> h34r: <----just me stealing those f*cking smiley mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> If you see this in your house at the computer ----> h34r: <----just me stealing those f*cking smiley mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Morning mate, how are you and the family?

You settling in with the new approach?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, how are you and the family?
> 
> You settling in with the new approach?


All good mate,i see your doing well too!

Another day of work/rest and eat,looking very full now,gonna need to do the wheels tomorrow i think


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> All good mate,i see your doing well too!
> 
> Another day of work/rest and eat,looking very full now,gonna need to do the wheels tomorrow i think


Legs tomorrow for me too :rockon:

Yeah I seem to be doing ok at the minute, hopefully it will keep going this way 

Glad your well


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Up early as nearly sh1t the bed,guts all over the place,oh great!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

not good bud, take it easy plenty of fluids


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh f*ck mate! No, not good at all lol. Morning


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Up early as nearly sh1t the bed,guts all over the place,oh great!
> View attachment 140764


Just dont go squating today mate or you might shock everyone in the gym :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks guys,,,still


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

I had the craps early this week then the rest was just farts that could shake a room.

I was at the terrorist yesterday having a tooth out, and while sitting in the waiting room on a plastic chair, I tried letting one out silently but as you can guess plastic chairs and farts just dont mix. I felt a right t it. At least it cheered up the room cause every fooker was laughing


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh no! The return of the pooping cartoon...bleuuurrrgggghhh....:laugh: oh dear.....having the poops isn't nice that is for sure....

Hope your weekend is good BigFella...hey you...just this....x.....with anuggg...(((((((((((0)))))))))))


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Shat all I can say to that other thsn get well


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Davey666 said:


> I had the craps early this week then the rest was just farts that could shake a room.
> 
> I was at the terrorist yesterday having a tooth out, and while sitting in the waiting room on a plastic chair, I tried letting one out silently but as you can guess plastic chairs and farts just dont mix. I felt a right t it. At least it cheered up the room cause every fooker was laughing


Atleast you didn't follow through


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You guys do make me laaaaarf:lol:.......  ......


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

As he disappears into the background.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> As he disappears into the background.


Nope,i am ok now thank fook....

Eating loads of junk,for medicinal purposes


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Feeling far better today but not realy slept for a few weeks,lots of stress,so wine will be consumed with take away tonight,also a good movie,all watched on out brand new corner suit that was delivered yesterday


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

What film you got in mind?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> What film you got in mind?


No idea yet,loads on sky i've not seen,ideas?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> No idea yet,loads on sky i've not seen,ideas?


Harold k....... Christmas something or other looks like a decent film, recorded the 3d version last night, not watched yet.

Spelling is not my thing!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here comes the boom is a good family film


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Harold k....... Christmas something or other looks like a decent film, recorded the 3d version last night, not watched yet.
> 
> Spelling is not my thing!


3D ya flash fooker!

Well i will look out for a film called something like that,or other,but sadly not in 3d,but 52inch Led on a 7:1 Dolby system,1 POLK mid/ / 2 front side Ms /2 mid PoLK/2 rear Mission speakers with 175w per channel and a Polk 10" sub at 600w and finaly an 18" Kef sub at 1000w, so mine will sound good at least


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Here comes the boom is a good family film


I will check it out mate


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> 3D ya flash fooker!
> 
> Well i will look out for a film called something like that,or other,but sadly not in 3d,but 52inch Led on a 7:1 Dolby system,1 POLK mid/ / 2 front side Ms /2 mid PoLK/2 rear Mission speakers with 175w per channel and a Polk 10" sub at 600w and finaly an 18" Kef sub at 1000w, so mine will sound good at least


Lol

Ive only 5.1 surround sound!

Its on 2d new sky film this week, started to watch last night then realised it was on 3d later so stopped but looked funny.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

2 Guns mate! Watched it last night, worth checking out. Enjoy the day of rest and hope the poo's have cleared up lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed mate iv missed ya iv not been on here that much lately , but im back & iv missed ya big guy  <3


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Ok so felt good enough for just squats

15 x 60k x 2 sets

10 x 100k x 2 sets

5 x 140k x 2 sets

3 x 180k x 1 set,awful tbh still not strong after ills

so back to 140k x 2 sets

9 sets of squats,that is enough for me as i feel.....poop!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> subbed mate iv missed ya iv not been on here that much lately , but im back & iv missed ya big guy  <3


Hi there my freind,real nice to see you back on the board,is all well?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok so felt good enough for just squats
> 
> ...


Good going mate

Try this


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> Go going mate
> 
> Try this


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Feeling far better today but not realy slept for a few weeks,lots of stress,so wine will be consumed with take away tonight,also a good movie,all watched on out brand new corner suit that was delivered yesterday


Hi Mate 

Have been following but just not posted that much on here recently as you know....but still keeping an eye on how you're doing.

Hope your stresses ease asap and delighted to hear you are feeling better.

Make sure you relax tonight; wine, takeaway and a decent film sounds like a plan :thumbup1:

Probably best not to have a vindaloo just yet though :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Double J said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Have been following but just not posted that much on here recently as you know....but still keeping an eye on how you're doing.
> 
> ...


Hay Double JJ cool to see you in hear,feeling ok now and first bottle of the week open:thumb:

Are you having a wee snifta with the little Scottish beauty tonight?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done mate, no fear eh? Right in there with the squats at a very dangerous time lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi there my freind,real nice to see you back on the board,is all well?


Pretty good atm how are you doing ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening tweeny....I'm relaxing on my sofa with a small glass of white wine....watching strictly.....

How's your bottom doing today?  :blush: hee hee x


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hay Double JJ cool to see you in hear,feeling ok now and first bottle of the week open:thumb:
> 
> Are you having a wee snifta with the little Scottish beauty tonight?


Certainly am mate; got a couple of nice bottles of Merlot and and an Indian takeaway :drool:

Enjoy your evening matey :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Evening tweeny....I'm relaxing on my sofa with a small glass of white wine....watching strictly.....
> 
> How's your bottom doing today? :blush: hee hee x


Don't know about you but I'm very taken with Kevin from Grimsby, lovely smile... and especially when he wears his specs ... sort of sexy in a slightly geeky way .... just my type


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, hope you and the family are well 

Did you have your relaxing evening?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hia big boy info posted on my new journal & i must say i am really impressed with you my main man !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Hia big boy info posted on my new journal & i must say i am really impressed with you my main man !


Ok mate,where?

Ok cool,but what have i done?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Ok mate,where?
> 
> Ok cool,but what have i done?


Just your still at it been reading through your lifts & so on  & just go on my user & you will see the new one


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, hope you and the family are well
> 
> Did you have your relaxing evening?


Mate,the whole weekend has turned into mong time:whistling:

Great time with my family,hope your good mate..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Just your still at it been reading through your lifts & so on  & just go on my user & you will see the new one


Cheers mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Mate,the whole weekend has turned into mong time:whistling:
> 
> Great time with my family,hope your good mate..


Glad to hear it was good  We are all good too, thanks.

Got a couple of pictures of Abbi in my journal :thumb: thought you might like to know. Not naughty one's though


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo BigFella...that is the smallest avi you've done.....a tweeny bat....awweeee.......today I made slow roasted pork.....and the tin is siting in the sink soaking in various things as the meat stuck firmly to the bottom of the tin and cemented itself there.....sod....siggghhhh...

And in other news...I've got a stinking cold...however, the silver lining is that my bottom is intact! :lol: No troubles there thank goodness......hurrr hurrr...

Hope your weekend has been good to you BigFella...x hurrrrrgs to the famileeeee......


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Mate,the whole weekend has turned into mong time:whistling:
> 
> Great time with my family,hope your good mate..


Sounds like you had a good time mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo BigFella...that is the smallest avi you've done.....a tweeny bat....awweeee.......today I made slow roasted pork.....and the tin is siting in the sink soaking in various things as the meat stuck firmly to the bottom of the tin and cemented itself there.....sod....siggghhhh...
> 
> And in other news...I've got a stinking cold...however, the silver lining is that my bottom is intact! :lol: No troubles there thank goodness......hurrr hurrr...
> 
> Hope your weekend has been good to you BigFella...x hurrrrrgs to the famileeeee......


I am glad your bum is good mate,

It may be bound up after all that pork though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like you had a good time mate


Top times buddy,hope your day was as good


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Top times buddy,hope your day was as good


yeah it was mate thanks.

Spent it with my family too :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I am glad your bum is good mate,
> 
> It may be bound up after all that pork though


Really? Hurrrrrrmmmmmm........hope not, coc being constipated is just as bad as the runs isn't it? When I was a youngster and had one or two worries in life, I got totally constipated with stress and had to take some foul stuff to provoke a poo! sorry to be so rude.......when I eventually had one it was eeeeeennnooooooooorrrrrrrrmous!! Didn't half tire me out doing that one...:laugh:

I really dread it.....constipation that is, not actually having a poo, cos to be frank, that's quite good isn't it? The relief...hahaha..

I just cannot believe I'm here having a poo conversation with you BigFella....  . Berrrrluddie lol and a half...

.....woulda never thought it.....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

check your PM big guy


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

How you doing mate? You have a good weekend?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

I am going through a back to basics mode at this time so workouts are different to my normal Biglbs style,the reason is lagging body parts as i said,so

Just low rack pulls,,pins out and guards on floor in power rack

15 x 50k

15 x 50k fast

12 x 100k

5 x 140k

1 x 180k

2 x 220k

1 x 240k straps on

1 x 250k just got it then grip started to go as straps incorrect!

No belt or knee wraps for anything yet!Felt this hit the spot,breif but powerful.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

lee85 said:


> How you doing mate? You have a good weekend?


Hi buddy,yes a good one was had here,how about you?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> I am going through a back to basics mode at this time so workouts are different to my normal Biglbs style,the reason is lagging body parts as i said,so
> 
> ...


love it mate, why dont i ever think to just go to gym and do one thing to absolute infinity and beyond as i always love the thought of it mate ..

mmmmm more thinking for me now lol X


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi buddy,yes a good one was had here,how about you?


That's good mate :thumb: no more ar*e issues I hope 

Quiet for a change mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> love it mate, why dont i ever think to just go to gym and do one thing to absolute infinity and beyond as i always love the thought of it mate ..
> 
> mmmmm more thinking for me now lol X


Tbh it is hard not to do more,i wanted to trust me :bounce:

The total calories burnt is massive too ,as with any multi joint compounds,i don't even diet anymore just train heavier:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo moi dear....just swooshing in.....hurrrrgs to all...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just Bench(and some tri)

60k x 15 reps x 2 sets sore shoulder

100k x 10 reps

100k x 10

140k x 5 reps

160k x 2 reps

100k x 10 reps

Pec deck flat

Stack x 15 x 2 set

Tricep pushdown

medium weight

3 sets each to fail around 16 reps

Pumped up well,tbh this damn shoulder is getting better slowly,so it is good that i hold back on max weights for a few more months ,whilst hitting deads and deads,like a maintenance schedule to keep uper body size ,whilst sorting legs/core out.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Watch out for that shoulder mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Watch out for that shoulder mate


I have been staring at it since i saw your post last night,nothing has happened ,can i move yet?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I have been staring at it since i saw your post last night,nothing has happened ,can i move yet?


No. That's when it's at it's most dangerous.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> No. That's when it's at it's most dangerous.


Still here need sh1t and food now!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Still here need sh1t and food now!


What you done to your shoulder big man?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> What you done to your shoulder big man?


Watched it for to long LMFAO


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> What you done to your shoulder big man?


got carried away on bench drop set,see vid a few back,its repairing well so just concentrate on legs/deads


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Watched it for to long LMFAO


i need to move soon,gotta go out!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> i need to move soon,gotta go out!


If you go out your still need to keep an eye on it, im still watching my shoulder recover been months and now suffering with eye strain


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mygym said:


> If you go out your still need to keep an eye on it, im still watching my shoulder recover been months and now suffering with eye strain


As mine is so large,i have set cctv on it ,will that be ok?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> As mine is so large,i have set cctv on it ,will that be ok?


As log as its wide screen cant see a problem


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Morning big guy, how are you diddling today?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Morning big guy, how are you diddling today?


Was due legs but ran out of time and will power so tomorrow becons..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Not very well at all at the moment ,as many of you know i fight skin cancer and that in turn weakens my immune system via low white blood cells,so if i get a cold it is real hard work as my body cannot fight very well,it ends up on my chest.....like now ffs

Resting and eating well in the warmth and love that my family gives is where it is at right now,then i can clear it and crack on soon,just another set back ....grrr


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Not very well at all at the moment ,as many of you know i fight skin cancer and that in turn weakens my immune system via low white blood cells,so if i get a cold it is real hard work as my body cannot fight very well,it ends up on my chest.....like now ffs
> 
> Resting and eating well in the warmth and love that my family gives is where it is at right now,then i can clear it and crack on soon,just another set back ....grrr


A deserved rest so kick back as much as you can take it easy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Not very well at all at the moment ,as many of you know i fight skin cancer and that in turn weakens my immune system via low white blood cells,so if i get a cold it is real hard work as my body cannot fight very well,it ends up on my chest.....like now ffs
> 
> Resting and eating well in the warmth and love that my family gives is where it is at right now,then i can clear it and crack on soon,just another set back ....grrr


Ullo softie chops......sorry to hear about the cold, and you are doing the right thing by resting and letting the gals look after you.....tea and hugs! It's all good medicine right? Hope you feel better soon, and the silver lining is that if you have a cold now, you won't gave one over Xmas so you will be able to have a great time over the hols......well....at least that's my theory anyhow....take care you..x


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Not very well at all at the moment ,as many of you know i fight skin cancer and that in turn weakens my immune system via low white blood cells,so if i get a cold it is real hard work as my body cannot fight very well,it ends up on my chest.....like now ffs
> 
> Resting and eating well in the warmth and love that my family gives is where it is at right now,then i can clear it and crack on soon,just another set back ....grrr


Hope you feel better soon Big Boy ... fingers crossed for you


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

get well soon mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning biggie....early morning call out......hope you keep warm today, plenty of liquids and good food.....get your strength back....cos...cos....someone's gotta carry the Xmas pressie shopping bags!

Right? Hurrrr hurrrr....

Hey, take care okay? X and hello's to mrs biggie and Ickle biggie.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks all,it is helping taking it all a bit slow,but i ain't earning any money,will give it a bit longer and hope it sorts out,Mia is going to need something later,i made her an appointment for Doc.

I ordered a lifting belt from strength shop to cheer me up though:thumb:

Thanks for the love guys xx


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Get well soon mate and I hope the little lady does too.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hope yer okay mate. Take it easy bud


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo mi darrrrrlin'

How are you? And how is Ickle Mia? I really hope you are both picking up a bit.....would be good if the lurgy leaves you both so you can have a really nice Xmas.....and everything crossed that mrs Biggs doesn't come down with a cold too.

Take care and beeeeeeeg hugs to you all....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well,it turns out my Rbc has crept up,now i blame that on slow acting gear and a chest infection,so tomorrow they tap out a pint and a half of my blood,then things may get back on track,grr,been very tired and low,but not for for much longer i predict,sorry to all that follow about boring posts but i feel sh1t!

Normal service will be resumed soon,i feel all my injuries have liked the break too,so power should be up again!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

What reading you getting on your bloods, matey?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> What reading you getting on your bloods, matey?


At the mo it is 19.5,it goes to 21 at times.....


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> At the mo it is 19.5,it goes to 21 at times.....


What are the ref ranges?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo mi darrrrrlin'
> 
> How are you? And how is Ickle Mia? I really hope you are both picking up a bit.....would be good if the lurgy leaves you both so you can have a really nice Xmas.....and everything crossed that mrs Biggs doesn't come down with a cold too.
> 
> Take care and beeeeeeeg hugs to you all....x


Hay sweet stuff sorry i not been on much,but not felt like it Tbh,busy too,will be on more soon,miss chattin with you and everyone elsexx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> What are the ref ranges?


I should be i think 14 to 18 max they like 15/16 mate,how are yours now?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> I should be i think 14 to 18 max they like 15/16 mate,how are yours now?


Not sure yet, 5 weeks since last shot of sauce, getting them redone on Friday.

(had a pint of draculas dinner drained last friday)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well,it turns out my Rbc has crept up,now i blame that on slow acting gear and a chest infection,so tomorrow they tap out a pint and a half of my blood,then things may get back on track,grr,been very tired and low,but not for for much longer i predict,sorry to all that follow about boring posts but i feel sh1t!
> 
> Normal service will be resumed soon,i feel all my injuries have liked the break too,so power should be up again!


Hey you! Now just plant your big bottom on my naughty step and listen to me! AND I'm wiggling my finger atchya.......people come into your journal NOT only to see how many 2.5kgs you can lift, but to check how you do in' cos they are interested and like you don't they? Yes, it's a training journal, but you can have support too.........when you're feeling blue we ...cough.....I.....can wreck the place with my dribble Drabble posts......and when you're doing well you can be cheered on and new guys can talk shoite at ya..:laugh:

It's not boring......it's you and your training and your stuff....and those who ain't interested can DO one, cos you don't need 'em...

Soooooooooooo.......moi big fabbie wotsit! Just calm down, relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax, play with Mia, get some hugs from mrs lbs, rest your bod and plan your charge back into battle.....and no more saying sorry... 

Right! Now you can get off my step cos I've done me bit.......and I want me cushion back! Properberrrrrluddie squished it'll be now...humph.....lots of plumping required for the next person I need to tick off....or do a pep talk....or give anugg to...oh!

Anugg! I forgot...((((((((((((((((((((((((0))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Not sure yet, 5 weeks since last shot of sauce, getting them redone on Friday.
> 
> (had a pint of draculas dinner drained last friday)


You should be fine,what did you tell quack?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> You should be fine,what did you tell quack?


Nothing yet, hopefully this test should be better and put his little mind at rest. (original bloods were done due to cramps ive been getting)

Then I can get back on the short acting gear for a little winter warmer.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey you! Now just plant your big bottom on my naughty step and listen to me! AND I'm wiggling my finger atchya.......people come into your journal NOT only to see how many 2.5kgs you can lift, but to check how you do in' cos they are interested and like you don't they? Yes, it's a training journal, but you can have support too.........when you're feeling blue we ...cough.....I.....can wreck the place with my dribble Drabble posts......and when you're doing well you can be cheered on and new guys can talk shoite at ya..:laugh:
> 
> It's not boring......it's you and your training and your stuff....and those who ain't interested can DO one, cos you don't need 'em...
> 
> ...


Awwww,always so cute,you know in the new year we will be down your way training with @queenie and [MENTION=51335]Bad Alan again,make sure you get there too!

How is everything for you now?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Nothing yet, hopefully this test should be better and put his little mind at rest. (original bloods were done due to cramps ive been getting)
> 
> Then I can get back on the short acting gear for a little winter warmer.


Mate W2g for us mature folk is fast esters 3/4 weeks and off,no issues with Rbc then!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Awwww,always so cute,you know in the new year we will be down your way training with @queenie and [MENTION=51335]Bad Alan again,make sure you get there too!
> 
> How is everything for you now?


Not great but I'm temping and earning at the mo so that's good, thanks for asking.......and that's enough bout me......I haven't done any proper training now for a while , bits and bobs when i can, I think I'll be proper mortified if I came to train with you three now.......I've fallen behind...anyway, see how it goes nearer the time....toodles softie chops...x


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Mate W2g for us mature folk is fast esters 3/4 weeks and off,no issues with Rbc then!


Us???? hang on, you're older than god !!!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Not great but I'm temping and earning at the mo so that's good, thanks for asking.......and that's enough bout me......I haven't done any proper training now for a while , bits and bobs when i can, I think I'll be proper mortified if I came to train with you three now.......I've fallen behind...anyway, see how it goes nearer the time....toodles softie chops...x


Be well and prosper my dear xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Us???? hang on, you're older than god !!!!!!


And bigger!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> And bigger!


More full of sh*t than a blue whales colon!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Hey you! Now just plant your big bottom on my naughty step and listen to me! AND I'm wiggling my finger atchya.......people come into your journal NOT only to see how many 2.5kgs you can lift, but to check how you do in' cos they are interested and like you don't they? Yes, it's a training journal, but you can have support too.........when you're feeling blue we ...cough.....I.....can wreck the place with my dribble Drabble posts......a*nd when you're doing well you can be cheered on and new guys can talk shoite at ya*..:laugh:
> 
> It's not boring......it's you and your training and your stuff....and those who ain't interested can DO one, cos you don't need 'em...
> 
> ...


Haven't you been reading Flubs? Its not just the new guys :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning large one....  . Morning hug? Specially for poorly chaps....

((((((((((((0)))))))))))))).


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here I am again....like the stalker that I aren't....just to see if you are ok and feeling a tweeeny bit better today? hope all is well with Mia too....x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> More full of sh*t than a blue whales colon!


C U N T ...... :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Here I am again....like the stalker that I aren't....just to see if you are ok and feeling a tweeeny bit better today? hope all is well with Mia too....x


Hi buddy,always nice to see ya,to see ya nice,,,,see what i did?

Yes on the up,i have actualy lost more weight and am back down to 323lb(at end of last diet i hit 319 at very lightest)so not all bad!

How are you?xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you feel better soon mate.


Cheers buddy,you ok?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Cheers buddy,you ok?


I'm hanging on in there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

320Lbs that is all.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> 320Lbs that is all.


Fat tw*t.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> 320Lbs that is all.


320Lbs - 145Kg

I remember a workout with you that ended with trying to cable row your bodyweight, now you've lost so much weight its not even worth bragging that I can bench it.

if your like me mate you're going to eat what ever you fancy over Xmas and start the fight back in Jan.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning big lad! How u feeling?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 320Lbs - 145Kg
> 
> I remember a workout with you that ended with trying to cable row your bodyweight, now you've lost so much weight its not even worth bragging that I can bench it.
> 
> if your like me mate you're going to eat what ever you fancy over Xmas and start the fight back in Jan.


No mate,i am going to keep losing weight so i can start new year even leaner,i may even look to 300lbs yet thinking about ,shredded by summer

Decided not gonna train much before Jan .,let all my injuries subside and hit the ground running at low Bf!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Morning big lad! How u feeling?


Hi Babe yes seeing the end of virus,but decided as above for now,as i am losing fat nicely at the mo.

How you doing?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Hi Babe yes seeing the end of virus,but decided as above for now,as i am losing fat nicely at the mo.
> 
> How you doing?


Glad you are feeling much improved 

I'm doing well. Training going awesome. Going through a stage in diet at mo upping cals slightly. Not good for my head but I have a lot of support. I'm in good hands lol x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> No mate,i am going to keep losing weight so i can start new year even leaner,i may even look to 300lbs yet thinking about ,shredded by summer
> 
> Decided not gonna train much before Jan .,let all my injuries subside and hit the ground running at low Bf!


Your a better man than me mate, I'm not so much falling as leaping off the wagon whilst shouting Geronimo!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your a better man than me mate, I'm not so much falling as leaping off the wagon whilst shouting Geronimo!


Maybe i need to admit it yet though...you have just given up all hope:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Glad you are feeling much improved
> 
> I'm doing well. Training going awesome. Going through a stage in diet at mo upping cals slightly. Not good for my head but I have a lot of support. I'm in good hands lol x


I think so my lovely,i realy do......

upping cals is a realy good idea when the time is right,i do it all the time,when i see some cake or wine:whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Well just a bit of

Flat bench

25 x 60k

20 x 60k

15 x 100k

6 x 100k...pain in shoulder ,,not good

upright rows

3 x 50k high and strict at 20 reps

tricep pressdowns

4 sets 1/3 stack 18 reps each

Pumped and done,weight 322 lbs

Went to osteo about elbow and shoulder,he clicked and pulled elbow then gave me that flash 'tape'all the top athletes have on these days!lol

Shoulder news ain't so good ,it is an impingement we think,,,,falling to bits here,,lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

hope ya heal fast mate

ATB

x


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope thing sort themselves out for you mate. I know all about dropping to bits lol... :thumbup1:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Whats the next step for the shoulder mate?

Hope the elbow heals up in the meantine!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> hope ya heal fast mate
> 
> ATB
> 
> ...





Mingster said:


> Hope thing sort themselves out for you mate. I know all about dropping to bits lol... :thumbup1:


Cheers Ming,it just gets you down dunnit!

I will just have to train light on upper body for a bit.



GreedyBen said:


> Whats the next step for the shoulder mate?
> 
> Hope the elbow heals up in the meantine!


Well if i cannot ease it away with peps/light training,it will need cortisol under ultrasound(to ensure correct positioning of needle)then it should be G2go,,,,gonna play it by 4 now.

Thanks guys,always feel better when you visit x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just in to wish you and your family










Have a good one mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE WHO FOLLOWS OR LOOKS IN HERE!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Xmas big fella. I wish you and your family everything good. Xx


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Merry Xmas big fella. I wish you and your family everything good. Xx


And a special one to you too my lovely,with big hug x


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Have good one big man x


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Christmas to you and yours mate:beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Have a great Christmas Big boy :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Have good one big man x


You too my friend x



GreedyBen said:


> Happy Christmas to you and yours mate:beer:


Have a crackin chrimble mate


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

All the best chunky thang!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Have good one big man x





GreedyBen said:


> Happy Christmas to you and yours mate:beer:





Jay Walker said:


> All the best chunky thang!!!


And you bones..


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> And you bones..


Least my ass doesnt look like 2 tonne of chewed bubblegum.............


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Least my ass doesnt look like 2 tonne of chewed bubblegum.............


Looks like a fooked up poobutt though,,,,,

Mine is wasting away:no:


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Looks like a fooked up poobutt though,,,,,
> 
> Mine is wasting away:no:


Just keep it tight, thats all that matters!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Looks like a fooked up poobutt though,,,,,
> 
> no:


Oh migawd that made larrrf.....a foooo.... Up poobutt? :lol: :laugh: :lol:

Mines not wasting away...it's huge.....I must have your share...heee heee.......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Oh migawd that made larrrf.....a foooo.... Up poobutt? :lol: :laugh: :lol:
> 
> Mines not wasting away...it's huge.....I must have your share...heee heee.......


Pics or Nofatpoobut! :innocent:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Pics or Nofatpoobut! :innocent:


Errr....ummmmm.......

:laugh: :laugh:

Happy new year softie chops....xxx and beeeeg sit hugs for Mia and Mrs lbs..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Errr....ummmmm.......
> View attachment 143094
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that imo!  :thumb:

Happy new year to you too from us all my lovely xx,hoping the year brings all the good things you deserve!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Errr....ummmmm.......
> View attachment 143094
> 
> 
> ...


wow, is that your arse flubs? Fab. More please! Sorry @biglbs, I popped in to wish you happy new year, but @Flubs distracted me.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wow, is that your arse flubs? Fab. More please! Sorry @biglbs, I popped in to wish you happy new year, but @Flubs distracted me.


Cheers mate and happy new year to you,,,,i am still distracted


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Errr....ummmmm.......
> View attachment 143094
> 
> 
> ...


Did you realise this id page 69 of my journal


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wow, is that your arse [Redacted]? Fab. More please! Sorry @biglbs, I popped in to wish you happy new year, but @[Redacted] distracted me.


Oh lawwwwd! :blush: hurrr hurrr...Sorry bout that....I was just getting a bit cheeky with BigFella..I thought it would be a laff to do it, being Xmas and all that .....I know he wouldn't expect me to do that so I was being frivolous. I am wearing undercrackers......

Soz BigFella...still luv me?  no offence or anything...x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Did you realise this id page 69 of my journal


 :blink: get thee hence to the naughty step! First one on it in 2014! :laugh: Xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey softie chops...you ok?.....just checking you out, you and BB...gotta do it....hope all is well...beeeg hugs to the faaaaaaaaamerleeeeee...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey softie chops...you ok?.....just checking you out, you and BB...gotta do it....hope all is well...beeeg hugs to the faaaaaaaaamerleeeeee...x


Hi mate,just still out of the loop so as to speak,i have a cold again grrrr.....

still life has its challenges,so busy making some decent money as training on hold through various ills!

Big hugs back at ya xxx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,just still out of the loop so as to speak,i have a cold again grrrr.....
> 
> still life has its challenges,so busy making some decent money as training on hold through various ills!
> 
> Big hugs back at ya xxx


aaahhhh....okay...as long as you are ok, except for the cold..I won't bother you again until you're back on board... you know, no pressure to keep coming back on and chat to me etc...take bigfella....see ya when you get back...x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> aaahhhh....okay...as long as you are ok, except for the cold..I won't bother you again until you're back on board... you know, no pressure to keep coming back on and chat to me etc...take bigfella....see ya when you get back...x


Well i couldn't help it so....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Ok still not 100% ,but how long can you let ills hold you up?

6 WEEKS FFS!

So pinned sus/half ml mtpm and ordered Npp to use for next 3 or 4 weeks!

Off to start back training

And i had no strength,lungs felt like they were gonna pop and sweating like a Nun at a vicars convention.

Deads

10 x 100 kg

8 x 140kg x 4 sets

Palms facing wide pull downs

four fifths of stack x 10 reps and 4 sets

was all i needed today

Back for 100g whey/30ml mct/two tsp creatine mono

It never ceases to amaze me how fast it all goes,but also watch how fast it comes back when using all tricks in the book :crazy:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok still not 100% ,but how long can you let ills hold you up?
> 
> ...


Ah good ol'd back session 

Youll be 100% in no time big lad x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah good ol'd back session
> 
> Youll be 100% in no time big lad x


Thanks Q ,i gotta be ,ready to visit you guys in the spring!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Thanks Q ,i gotta be ,ready to visit you guys in the spring!


Is that your first holiday of the year? Can't wait to see u guys again! x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Thanks Q ,i gotta be ,ready to visit you guys in the spring!


Whoooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......

OhshoiteI'dbetterworkmuchmuchhardertogetthefatoffandmyweightsupbeforethishappens.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Is that your first holiday of the year? Can't wait to see u guys again! x


It will be if time permits:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Whoooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......
> 
> OhshoiteI'dbetterworkmuchmuchhardertogetthefatoffandmyweightsupbeforethishappens.....


YOUBETTERGETAT IT!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> YOUBETTERGETAT IT!


 :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Chest

High reps,due to impingement nursing

smith m/c

45 reps @ 40k

30 reps @ 80k

25 reps @ 100k

15 reps @ 100k

12 reps @ 100k

face pulls 3 sets of 20 reps

Tricep push downs with rope

20 reps/16 reps/14 reps/12 reps/11 reps

Each set to near fail and only 30 seconds max between them.

Very pleased here as the veins are still popping up in triceps and forearm,i looked pretty large pumped again,felt real nice:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wahaayeeee....I knew you wouldn't stay away too long....  . Don't go mad now hey? Take care big buddie..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good to see you back at it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Good to see you still training pal.

Hope the xmas break was a good one despite being ill. :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning softie chops.....hope all is well...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good to see you back at it mate :thumbup1:





Big_Al13 said:


> Good to see you still training pal.
> 
> Hope the xmas break was a good one despite being ill. :thumb:





Flubs said:


> Morning softie chops.....hope all is well...


Yo guys,lovely of you all to pop in,thanks for that,all good here,though a tad busy,did some legs earlier and thought i was gonna blow a gasget,lots of puffing!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Legs

Just squats

warm up and 7 sets of 150k first three to 12 reps the rest until i failed on each one,near 16reps or so.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Lost the plot.....more squats

15 x 70k

10 x 120k

8 x 160k

6 x 180k

2 x 200k...easy belted up here too!!!

1 x 220k .....could have got 2 but held back as recent Pb!

1 x 220k as it was easy!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to see you back training again mate.

Nice lifting mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to see you back training again mate.
> 
> Nice lifting mate :thumb:


Cheers i have defo done well from the break,shoulder far better and elbow much better,gonna keep light on them and push squats /deads as i said i would!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Cheers i have defo done well from the break,shoulder far better and elbow much better,gonna keep light on them and push squats /deads as i said i would!


lets hope that the shoulder and elbow continue to recover.

Good recent PB as well mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> lets hope that the shoulder and elbow continue to recover.
> 
> Good recent PB as well mate.


They will...NPP arrives friday


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Lost the plot.....more squats
> 
> ...


Awsome mate and your only just back to squatting !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Awsome mate and your only just back to squatting !


It is the belt i think!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Good to see you squatting again mate! Nice pb, I suspect there is a bit more to come!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Good to see you squatting again mate! Nice pb, I suspect there is a bit more to come!!!


Oh yes,just getting in the groove buddy,thank you


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Cheers i have defo done well from the break,shoulder far better and elbow much better,gonna keep light on them and push squats /deads as i said i would!


Looking good buddy.

I must of missed your shoulder an elbow injury. was it anything bad?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Lost the plot.....more squats
> 
> ...


if in doubt, squat!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Lost the plot.....more squats
> 
> ...


Nice squatting matey. 6x180 should be an aim for me this year


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice squatting matey. 6x180 should be an aim for me this year


Cheers buddy,i am pushing hard on lower body,though have just had another hold up with a tooth abcess ,had it since Sunday,when i went to Emergency dentist,i am on 900 mg of antibiotics and it is only slightly better ffs1


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> if in doubt, squat!


Agreed,that will be my new motto...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Looking good buddy.
> 
> I must of missed your shoulder an elbow injury. was it anything bad?


Elbow is a nerve that jumps out of sheath now and then and shoulder was bourdering impingement but via rest and correct rehab training it seems far better,,,i am still waiting for NPP for that final care,been let down for two weeks,may need a new source at this rate....grr


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like your going to pieces, what with your arm and shoulder, and tooth ache is miserable.

There I was thinking you where just busy at work!

Hope you feel better soon mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sounds like your going to pieces, what with your arm and shou
> 
> ..though i have been bust too,it is the tooth holdnig me up now,,nothing else,i even put some gear in a few weeks back but came off straight away...lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Hope all improves soon big man, just stopping in to let you know I'm reading!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Hope all improves soon big man, just stopping in to let you know I'm reading!


Hello my Son,long time no see,always good when you drop in,your Christmas dinner is still in the oven and maa says she is gonna let me have it,unless you pop in today....


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

biglbs said:


> Hello my Son,long time no see,always good when you drop in,your Christmas dinner is still in the oven and maa says she is gonna let me have it,unless you pop in today....


Haha daddy! You can have it, I'm struggling to eat as it is. Few yorkies and pigs in blankets would be lovely though. Sod it, I'll have it back!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Hope all improves soon big man, just stopping in to let you know I'm reading!


Good grief look who's lurking ! long time no see


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Greshie said:


> Good grief look who's lurking ! long time no see


Not just lurking, got a journal and all sorts! How are you Gresh, wrists any better?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Not just lurking, got a journal and all sorts! How are you Gresh, wrists any better?


Am fine ta ... and wrists are a great deal better too ... though it's been a bit of a haul! .... must check out your journal


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Greshie said:


> Am fine ta ... and wrists are a great deal better too ... though it's been a bit of a haul! .... must check out your journal


Good to hear! I've calmed down a bit these days so hopefully it's time for me to push on, less party lifestyle and injuries from scraps and make some real gains (that's the goal anyway) sorry to hijack big man's journal! Good to speak to you Gresh


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Good to hear! I've calmed down a bit these days so hopefully it's time for me to push on, less party lifestyle and injuries from scraps and make some real gains (that's the goal anyway) sorry to hijack big man's journal! Good to speak to you Gresh


I have no problem with friends and family chatting in here


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey big guy, hope you feel better soon, big hugs! x


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hows the tooth mate and has the NPP turned up yet?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Hows the tooth mate and has the NPP turned up yet?


Still painful and not yet ffs!

You ok?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

biglbs said:


> Still painful and not yet ffs!
> 
> You ok?


You going to look for another source then?

That tooth must be driving you nuts!!!!!

I am okay thanks mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Hey big guy, hope you feel better soon, big hugs! x


Thanks babe xx


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Stay strong big fella


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww big man! Teeth suck.

I'm at the hospital Monday to get the job finished that the dentist couldn't 

Did 3 weeks of antibiotics, was pants.

Hope you get on the mend :beer:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

R0BLET said:


> Aww big man! Teeth suck.
> 
> I'm at the hospital Monday to get the job finished that the dentist couldn't
> 
> ...


I'm the world's biggest fanny when it comes to the dentist! Been 3 times on my own in the last 6 months though without going under (this is a huge achievement for me!) got a couple of appointments to go in Feb then I'm done. Got all worked up the other day, psyched myself up outside, walked through the door sweating like a beast, got to the desk and found out I was a day late. Haha, I'm a pillock sometimes.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

morning big fella. sorry to hear about the gnashers


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey you....avanugg....(((((((((((((0))))))))))). X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey you....avanugg....(((((((((((((0))))))))))). X


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to you my dear x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Aww big man! Teeth suck.
> 
> I'm at the hospital Monday to get the job finished that the dentist couldn't
> 
> ...


Thanks mate,was it the same as m,e? as it still feels odd?Good luck buddy,i hope it gets fixed up ok!



Tasty said:


> I'm the world's biggest fanny when it comes to the dentist! Been 3 times on my own in the last 6 months though without going under (this is a huge achievement for me!) got a couple of appointments to go in Feb then I'm done. Got all worked up the other day, psyched myself up outside, walked through the door sweating like a beast, got to the desk and found out I was a day late. Haha, I'm a pillock sometimes.


I will come with you next time as usual Son,it will be ok!



Dirk McQuickly said:


> morning big fella. sorry to hear about the gnashers


Cheers buddy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Squats today as am over that ****ing abcess!

12 x 70k

10 x 120k

5 x 170k

3 x 210k.....last times pb,,,for my senior years pmsl

1 x 230k ,,,,,,new pb as above

6 x 170k

That will do,bloody squat rack has rubber matting under it and it set a nasty wobble up in frequency with the bar,the weights were going towards the end of the bar,so i squatted and broke the cycle,not a nice feelng tbh,but got 230 even so,the upward press of it was easy,240/250 n bag very soon!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

:bounce: NEW PB :bounce:

reps sent mate

I take it your feeling better?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BOOM!! New PB!

He's back  ))) x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: NEW PB :bounce:
> 
> reps sent mate
> 
> I take it your feeling better?


Yes mate, dentist to see what is next tomorrow.....but i feel like strength is gonna fly now!

Thanks for reps buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> BOOM!! New PB!
> 
> He's back  ))) x


Oh yes,never gone,just in stealth mode....after burners firing well now.......


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Squats today as am over that ****ing abcess!
> 
> ...


Oh **** here come the big weights! Good work man


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tasty said:


> Oh **** here come the big weights! Good work man


I can feel it today buddy,well sore all over...feels awsome,upper body pump later,keeping to my rule for recovery,tomorrow is deads day....sumo and standard!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/254836-big-lbs-concentrating-squat-sumo-standard-deadlift.html

@Milky @Pscarb @Katy please shut this one as the one above is live guys!


----------

